# Biberach und Umgebung



## Tobiwan (10. April 2012)

Hallo Biberacher,

ab Juni 2012 werde ich ebenfalls in Biberach wohnen. Ich komme aus der Freiburger Gegend und fahre gerne bergab, wobei ich eigentlich immer selbst hochkurble. Heute schimpft sich das Enduro. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass mein Bike viel zu viel für Biberach ist, hoffe aber noch dass ich mich täusche.

Nachdem ich die Stadt nur vom kurzen Besichtigen kenne, interessiert mich natürlich wie viele aktive Biker es gibt und wie Ihr die Gegend beschreiben würdet. 
Hauptsächlich CC oder gibt es auch knackige Abfahrten? 
Wie viele Höhenmeter kann man am Stück hoch bzw runterfahren?
Gibts eine Community - also einen Biketreff?

Wäre nett, wenn ich was höre würde. 
Wer bis Juni Lust auf Freiburg hat, kann sich gerne melden.

Gruss
Tobias


----------



## Tobiwan (16. April 2012)

Ohje, keiner antwortet - ist die Lage wirklich so schlecht?
Dann erweitere ich mal den Radius. Wo in der Umgebung von Biberach kann man anständig biken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrierer (20. April 2012)

Hi Tobiwan

ich alter Biberacher, erbarme mich, aber leider
wirst du im Vergleich zu Freiburg doch extrem zurückstecken müssen!!!
Höchster Berg ist so max 100-150hm :-(.

ich war gestern erst wieder auf der schwäbischen Alb wo es wirklich ein
sehr gut ausgebautes Netz an Wanderwegen gibt 
teilweise auch schon recht anspruchsvoll (Serpentinen,Felsabsätze...)
zwar kein Sentiero 601 aber durchaus technisch sehr spassig.
sind halt immer schnell 40km die du mitm Auto fahrn musst.

hier musst du auch alles selbst pedallieren
aber nicht schlimm hält ja gsund!

ansonsten gibts noch ne CC Gruppe die immer Dienstags in Ummendorf um 18.00Uhr Training macht (aber doch sehr CC lastig) 
https://picasaweb.google.com/115228069651833126501/UmmendorfUmrundungMitAlpenblick?noredirect=1
die fahrn auch immerwieder in deine bisherige Heimat und auch kl Ausfahrten zb nach Füssen...



wenns dann soweit ist kannst dich ja mal melden
dann nehmen wir dich mit!


----------



## Tobiwan (21. April 2012)

Hallo Terrierer,
endlich, ich dachte schon ich bringe nach BC eine neue Sportart. Dass die Berge nicht ganz so hoch sind, ist klar, aber solange es ein paar Leute gibt mit denen man fahren kann passt das. Sobald ich da unten bin, melde ich mich nochmal bei dir. Fahr auch ganz gerne Touren.
Gruss
Tobias


----------



## Dough (26. April 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

fahre noch nicht allzulange aber ich und meine Kollegen sind gerade auf der Suche nach ordentlichen Trails in der Gegend von Biberach. Dass es in der Region keine spektakulären Abfahrten gibt is klar. Aber vielleicht kennt jemand ordentliche Wege hier in der Nähe anstatt der normalen Waldwege.

Inzwischen suche ich weiter!

Bis dann


----------



## britta-ox (28. April 2012)

Sorry, habe den thread gerade erst entdeckt.

Keine Panik, sooooooo schlimm ist die Gegend hier nicht ;-)

Es gibt schon ein paar nette trails, natürlich nicht in der Dichte wie auf der Alb oder im Schwarzwald, aber wir wollen ja am WE eine Steigerung

Das einfachste ist, ihr kommt mal Dienstags zum Mtb-Treff der Ummendorfer und fahrt einfach mit. 
Ab Mai wieder um 18Uhr am Sportplatz. Nächste Woche ausnahmsweise am Montag 17.30 wegen dem Feiertag am 1. Mai.

Selber findet ihr am einfachsten am Jordanberg einige Trails und einen netten Anlieger.

Gruß Britta


----------



## britta-ox (29. April 2012)

Achtung, Training schon ab morgen wieder um 18 Uhr und nicht mehr 17.30 wie bisher!

Gruß Britta


----------



## m7cha (1. Mai 2012)

Hmja also ich fands immer Recht bescheiden dort zu biken. Ziemlich hoher Anteil an geteerten Feldwegen und viele Wege die auf irgendwelchen Wiesen oder Äckern endeten. Hab mich schwergetan gescheite MTB Touren zu finden, bin da viell auch etwas verwöhnt von Hegau, Schienerberg und Bodanrück  Aber zum Rennradfahren ist's in BC super


----------



## Freirider (16. Mai 2012)

Servus Tobiwan,
Es gibt schon einige Trails in der Gegend von BC,
wie schon der erwähnte Jordanberg!
Ich war dieses jahr auch schon öfters dort.
Also Hut ab für die Jungs die den Trail pflegen und ständig ausbauen!!!

Ich fahre sehr gerne mal nach der Arbeiten oder am Wochenende meine Haustrails in BC ab.
kannst dich ja mal melden wenn du vor Ort bist dann drehen wir ne Runde und ich zeig Dir alles!

Leider kenne ich auch nicht so viele Leute die hier Freeriden, Ok mann trift sich mal auf den Trails aber in BC sind Bikes wie unsere nicht oft gesehen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Tobiwan (16. Mai 2012)

Hey Michael,
das hört sich doch gut an - hier in Freiburg gibts eine ganze Horde solcher Biker wie wir 
In drei Wochen bin ich in BC (Biberach Columbia), dann meld ich mich. Fahr jetzt erst mal nach Winterberg aufs Enduro Rennen. Bin mal gespannt wie matschig es wird - auf jeden Fall wirds spassig.
Bis dann
Tobi


----------



## Terrierer (16. Mai 2012)

ja aber der Jordanberg hat leider nix mit Freeride zu tun.
natürlich viel besser als garnix.
aber wenn ich da an die Borderline denke vor drei Wochen,
will ich nicht mehr in BC biken (und machs trotzdem ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freirider (16. Mai 2012)

Ich habe nie behauptet das man auf dem Jordanberg Freeriden kann.
Es ist halt leider nicht viel in der Nähe, für ein zwei Abfahrten nach Feierabend reicht es aber allemal.
Auserdem finde ich freeriden kann man überall, man muß halt die Augen offen halten beim fahren!
Und wie heist es so schön. In der Not frisst der Teufel Fliegen!
Morgen geht es aber erstmal nach Albstadt oder Hindelang!
Gruß
Michael


----------



## Pablo P. (6. Juni 2012)

Hi!

Wohne erst seit kürzerem in BC (Warthausen) und muss leider wegen Knieproblemen schon/noch länger pausieren, aber so langsam scheint's besser zu werden...  Wenn ich wieder wirklich fit bin, können wir gerne mal zusammen radeln. Auf CC-Kram hab ich nämlich auch keine so rechte Lust, vielmehr ist maximaler Trailanteil das Ziel. In der Vergangenheit (und vermutlich auch in der Zukunft) habe ich darum normalerweise mein Rad in den Kofferraum geschmissen und bin rund um Blaubeuren (mein ehemaliges Heimatrevier) geradelt. Da kann man sich schon ziemlich austoben, vom Spitzkehrentrail bis hin zu schnell zu fahrenden Trampelpfaden. 
Blaubeuren ist bei mir halt auch geschickt, da ich in Ehingen arbeite... am Wochenende darf's dann gerne auch mal das Allgäu sein, in ner Stunde ist man mit dem Auto ja schon z.B. am Grünten angelangt, und da geht's dann so richtig schön rauf/runter. 

Jordanberg muss ich aber gleich bei der nächsten Gelegenheit (=Knie muckt nicht auf) ausprobieren.


----------



## Terrierer (6. Juni 2012)

Pablo P. schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Wohne erst seit kürzerem in BC (Warthausen) und muss leider wegen Knieproblemen schon/noch länger pausieren, aber so langsam scheint's besser zu werden...  Wenn ich wieder wirklich fit bin, können wir gerne mal zusammen radeln. Auf CC-Kram hab ich nämlich auch keine so rechte Lust, vielmehr ist maximaler Trailanteil das Ziel. In der Vergangenheit (und vermutlich auch in der Zukunft) habe ich darum normalerweise mein Rad in den Kofferraum geschmissen und bin rund um Blaubeuren (mein ehemaliges Heimatrevier) geradelt. Da kann man sich schon ziemlich austoben, vom Spitzkehrentrail bis hin zu schnell zu fahrenden Trampelpfaden.
> Blaubeuren ist bei mir halt auch geschickt, da ich in Ehingen arbeite... am Wochenende darf's dann gerne auch mal das Allgäu sein, in ner Stunde ist man mit dem Auto ja schon z.B. am Grünten angelangt, und da geht's dann so richtig schön rauf/runter.
> ...




ja das ist ja lustig
am Grünten war ich erst am Samstag  der hat's in sich!
hab mir aber den Daumen ein bisschen demoliert.
meld mich demnächst wenn ich wieder einsatzbereit bin!


----------



## Tobiwan (6. Juni 2012)

Es gibt sie also doch, die Trailjunkies. Bin ab nächste Woche mit meinem Bike in Biberach. Wenn du Lust hast, können wir uns mal auf eine gemütliche Trailsuchrunde treffen - ok?


----------



## Pablo P. (7. Juni 2012)

So, heute mal zum Jordanberg geradelt und völlig deprimiert zurück gekommen. Da haben sich einige Trailbauer richtig Mühe gemacht was tolles aufzubauen, allem Anschein nach mit Drops, Kickern, Anliegern usw. und dann kommt ein asoziales Element und zerstört das alles. Ich konnt's nicht glauben, da ist einer echt mit Spaten und Motorsäge(!!!!) von oben bis unten lang gezogen und hat den gesamten Trail zerlegt. So was habe ich noch nicht gesehen... wie armselig, was für ein kümmerliches Würstchen muss das gewesen sein. Von einem Naturfreund in Rage kann übrigens in keinster Weise ausgegangen werden, da nun die Erosion, den aufgewühlten Boden erst so richtig angreifen kann, und der Versager sogar Bäume umgesägt hat, um sie auf den Trail fallen zu lassen. Mindestens 2 Bäume (10-15 cm Stammdurchmesser) habe ich so gesehen.













Viele der morschen Äste, Baumstümpfe usw. habe ich schon mal  wieder vom Weg geräumt, aber das stellt den Trail natürlich nicht wieder her. 

Beim Wiederaufbau bin ich gerne dabei!

@Tobi: Wie gesagt, mein Knie ist noch ziemlich labil. Falls nächste Woche mal ein richtig trockener Tag dabei ist, versuche ich mein Glück auf meinen Lieblings(ex-)hometrails rund um Blaubeuren/Schlklingen. Falls Dir Schlafwagentempo bergauf/in der Ebene nix ausmacht (habe wie angedeutet 5 Monate totale Bikepause gehabt, und heute das 2. Mal wieder auf dem Bike gesessen), darfst Du gerne mitkommen...


----------



## Tobiwan (8. Juni 2012)

Da könnte man heulen bei so viel Kleingeist! Beim Aufbau bin ich auch gerne mit dabei. Die Erfahrung sagt mir aber, dass wer einmal zerstört das auch wieder macht...

@ PabloP.: Kein Problem, ich fahre auch gerne mal langsamer bergauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pablo P. (8. Juni 2012)

Okay, ich meld mich dann, wenn ich sicher bin, dass ich fahre - bisher habe ich nächsten Mittwoch anvisiert...


----------



## Pablo P. (11. Juni 2012)

Hi Tobi, 

leider hat's mich ein wenig mit einer Sommererkältung erwischt. Das wird nix bis Mittwoch Abend. Ich hoffe aber noch auf Freitag nachmittag. Bei 26 Grad und Sonnenschein fährt es sich ja ohnehin angenehmer! 

Björn


----------



## Pablo P. (15. Juni 2012)

So, bin halbwegs wieder hergestellt. Wer heute noch kurzfristig Lust auf eine kleine Runde (1 1/2-2 h) mit hohem Trailanteil (S1-S2) rund um Blaubeuren/Schelklingen hat, und sich (wie erwähnt...) nicht von langsamen Uphills abschrecken lässt => bitte hier posten oder PM an mich. Los fahren würde ich irgendwann gegen 15 h ab Schelklingen bzw. 14-14.30 ab Warthausen, bin da aber noch flexibel. Vielleicht klappt's ja noch - wäre cool! 

Björn


----------



## Pablo P. (21. Juni 2012)

Das Knie zwickt leider wieder - hätte letzte Woche halt doch nicht 3h statt der anvisierten 1 1/2 fahren sollen. Aber wenn's grad so Spaß macht... 

Heute ist in der Schwäbischen Zeitung ein Artikel über den Abriss des Trails am Jordanberg. 

http://www.schwaebische.de/region/b...er-machen-Waldboden-kaputt-_arid,5272763.html 

Anders als von mir angenommen, war doch tatsächlich die Forstdirektion Biberach der Übeltäter. Den Artikel finde ich an vielen Stellen hanebüchenen, unsauber artikulierten Unsinn, wenngleich natürlich die Illegalität solcher Strecken kritisiert werden darf. Das stelle ich gar nicht in Frage. Aber davon zu schreiben, dass die Erosion nun gar so schlimm ist, dann aber SELBER den Boden umzuwühlen, und ihn somit dem Wasser gegenüber angreifbar zu machen ist schon leicht  verquer. (ein Bild kann sich jeder anhand meiner obigen Fotos machen) Dazu dann noch ein Foto vom Forstdirektor, der auf genau so einer aufgewühlten Stelle steht, mit "Spuren der Mountainbiker" zu untertiteln, ist journalistischer Sondermüll auf unterem BILD-Niveau und etwas das mich wirklich wütend macht.

Wenn mir die guten Herren schlüssig erklären können, warum jene Bäume die sie eigenhändig umgesägt(!) haben, um den Trail unbefahrbar zu machen, dieses Opfer anscheinend Wert sind, die von ihnen angenommenen, potentiellen Baumzerstörungen in ferner Zukunft durch Bike-induzierte Erosion aber nicht, dann, ja dann fange ich vielleicht langsam an, diese Leute ein klein wenig ernst zu nehmen. Bis dahin muss ich aber ein geschüttelt Maß an prinzipiellem Hass auf nicht der Norm entsprechende Aktivitäten junger Leute annehmen.

Als Sauerkirsche oben drauf kommt dann noch der offensichtlich in 2 Minuten hingeklatschte Kommentar von Redakteur Herrn Mägerle, der einfach mal pauschal und insgesamt diffus-nebulös "Etwas mehr Rücksicht, bitte!" von den Bikern fordert. "Die übrigen Erholungssuchenden (...) werden es ihnen danken." Von sich beschwerenden Erholungssuchenden wird im Artikel ja gar nicht gesprochen, und bei meinem freitäglichen Besuch hatte ich jetzt auch nicht das Gefühl in einem Erholungsbrennpunkt zu verweilen. Mir sind genau null Wanderer/Spaziergänger begegnet... Aber so ein klein wenig an latent vorhandene Ressentiments und Vorurteile beim Durchschnittsleser zu appellieren ist ja immer ein gern gesehener Schachzug des gewöhnlichen Hinterhofschreiberlings.

Danke, bin bedient.


----------



## Jochen_DC (21. Juni 2012)

Ich erlaube mir mal mich einzumischen.

Klar ist es ärgerlich, dass eigene Arbeit an einem Tag zunichte gemacht wird. Aber es spricht nicht von großer Intelligenz so ein Papier mit diesem Text in den Wald zu hängen. Ich vermute mal auch das keiner von euch Forstwirt ist und eher laienhaft urteilt über das was der Forst hier gemacht hat.
Bringt aber niemand was, den Bikern nicht dem Forst nicht.
Vielmehr solltet Ihr euch mit dem Herrn Beck an einen runden Tisch setzen und mal drüber sprechen. Die Förster sind auch nur Menschen. Wie solche Sachen gelöst werden können zeigen mittlerweile viele Städte bzw. Gemeinden, hier in der Region vorbildhaft Weingarten.
Ich würde euch auch anbieten dass ich mich mit an den Tisch setze. Ich bin bekanntlich für diesen Sport in Deutschland zuständig und kann auch Beispiele präsentieren wie eine allgemeingütige Lösung aussehen kann.
Macht aber bitte nicht den Fehler und werft nochmehr Brennholz in den schon überhitzten Ofen. Das führt zu nichts außer zu noch mehr Streß.


----------



## Pablo P. (21. Juni 2012)

Hallo Jochen!

Danke für Dein Angebot, Dich einzubringen um mit den Behörden auf eine einvernehmliche Lösung hin zu arbeiten. Nun bin ich selber (noch) gar nicht so dran an der ganzen Geschichte, habe weder beim Trailbau geholfen, noch kenne ich die Trailbauer. Darum sollten hier evtl. mitlesende Freeride Locals ggf. den Finger heben... 

Man mag mir das als naiv auslegen, aber ich selber habe den Zettel nie so verstanden, dass damit ein Amtsmensch gemeint sein könnte. Dafür sah mir das zu "rabiat" aus (siehe Bäume fällen z.B.). Da schien es mir sogar wahrscheinlicher, dass da einer in Selbstjustiz durchgepflügt ist, denn da hängt nirgends ein Zettel "Strecke gesperrt auf amtliche Anordnung" o.ä. 
Nun gut, lag ich falsch. Aber ob das die Trailbauer/Zettelaufhänger vielleicht auch selber nicht besser wussten? Die Vermutung liegt zumindest nahe, wenn man die Formulierung liest.

Egal wie, eine vernünftige Lösung wäre natürlich schon besser als der jetzige Zustand, und ich bin auch alt genug, über meinen Groll hinwegzu sehen, und rationale Lösungen zu suchen, Animositäten hin oder her. Wenn sich also die Biberacher Freeride Locals dazu entschließen sollten, die Strecke auf den Weg Richtung Legalität zu bringen, so bin ich gerne dabei...


----------



## Tobiwan (21. Juni 2012)

Es dürfte bekannt sein, dass ich erst neu in Biberach bin - aber ich bin für eine legale oder zumindest geduldete Strecke. Die Biberacher Biker sollten sich jetzt zusammen tun, um gemeinsam das Gespräch zu suchen. Ansonsten wird sich die Situation am Jordanberg über kurz oder lang wiederholen!


----------



## Pablo P. (22. Juni 2012)

@Tobi: Falls Du bereit bist, ein wenig anzurollen, sind die Jungs (nunja, Männer Ü40, aber die meisten ziemlich trailverrückt...) vom Team Albtraum vielleicht auch eine Option. Die treffen sich recht regelmäßig am Freitag Abend für 2-3 h Touren, manchmal ab Ehingen, manchmal rund um Blaubeuren, manchmal Richtung großes Lautertal. Kannst ja mal hier reinschauen, das stehen die aktuellen Termine drin:

http://253120.guestbook.onetwomax.de/?vd=092206 Einfach mal vorbei schauen, ist ne nette Truppe, die Neulinge gerne mitfahren lässt, und die wirklich quasi jeden Trail in der Region kennt. Und speziell die Liteviller Fraktion geht auch gerne mal Richtung anspruchsvolleres Geläuf.


----------



## Tobiwan (23. Juni 2012)

Danke Pablo - werde bei denen mal vorbeischauen.


----------



## OurSeasons (29. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

An alle die an dem Jordanberg-Thema interessiert sind:
Da ich über die Vorgänge dort im Bilde bin werde ich nächste Woche versuchen mit Hr. Beck vom Forstamt darüber zu reden.

Bis das geklärt ist wäre es vielleicht besser den Trail in Ruhe zu lassen.

Grüße,
Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blizzz (3. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

bin grad durch Zufall über google hierher gestoßen... mit Begeisterung las ich soeben den Thread über den Jordan-Trail und leider auch die Zerstörung desselben... einen solchen Trail "vor der Haustüre" wäre natürlich irre spaßig. Bin vor Kurzem nach Biberach umgesiedelt und habe noch keine Ahnung wie die Streckenlage hier ist.

Bin eigentlich gerade allgemein dabei  in die MTB/Trail Thematik einzusteigen und mich entsprechend auszustatten... Die letzten gefahrenen Trails waren am Bussen, in Rechtenstein und in Anhausen/Hayingen.

Grüße an alle, auch wenn ich nun wenig zur Thematik beitragen konnte.


----------



## Pablo P. (6. Juli 2012)

Jemand Lust am Mittwoch (11.07.) Abend mit dem Auto Richtung Blaubeuren zu fahren, um dort 2h oder so die Trails zu beackern?


----------



## Freirider (6. Juli 2012)

Hallo Pablo,
ich wäre am Mittwoch dabei, kann aber frühestens um 18:00 Uhr in BC losfahren!
Gruß

PS. am Sonntag gilt mal wieder Albstadt oder Hindelang, je nach Wetterlage!
Ist jemand auch Unterwegs oder hat Lust mitzukommen?


----------



## Pablo P. (6. Juli 2012)

Cool! Hast PM!


----------



## OurSeasons (12. Juli 2012)

Servus,

Zum Jordanberg:

Herr Beck wäre offen dafür, dass wir legal einen Trail in der Gegend bauen. Die Haftungsfrage muss nur noch geklärt werden.
Der Jordanberg scheidet hierfür leider aus da dort Bodenschutzgebiet ist.

Es wird einen weiteren Termin mit Herr Beck geben bei dem wir auf Landkarten des Forstes ein geeignetes Gebiet suchen können und die Haftungsthematik nochmal ansprechen können.

Wer Interesse hat hier aktiv mitzuwirken meldet sich einfach mal per PN bei mir.


Grüße,
Dennis


----------



## Pablo P. (12. Juli 2012)




----------



## Freirider (12. Juli 2012)

Hey Björn,
danke nochmal für die coole Tour Gestern, bist als Tourguide eingestellt.
Hat echt gerockt!!!

Gruß
Michael

PS: Bin beim Trailbau in BC auf auf jeden Fall dabei!


----------



## Pablo P. (12. Juli 2012)

Cool, dass es Euch gefallen hat, fand's gestern selber total klasse! Jetzt kommst erstmal gut durch den Schützen, dann geht's weiter!


----------



## Tobiwan (12. Juli 2012)

War Klasse gestern und muss wiederholt werden!

Und beim Trailprojekt BC bin ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flipdascrip (18. Juli 2012)

OurSeasons schrieb:


> Es wird einen weiteren Termin mit Herr Beck geben bei dem wir auf Landkarten des Forstes ein geeignetes Gebiet suchen können und die Haftungsthematik nochmal ansprechen können.



wie gesagt: Skilift Fischbach for bikepark 



> Wer Interesse hat hier aktiv mitzuwirken meldet sich einfach mal per PN bei mir.



bin nach wie vor dabei



> Jemand Lust am Mittwoch (11.07.) Abend mit dem Auto Richtung Blaubeuren zu fahren, um dort 2h oder so die Trails zu beackern?



Falls es sich terminlich ausgeht geh ich gerne auch mal mit. 
Blautal und kleines Lautertal kenn ich ziemlich gut, weil ich da herkomm. 
Noch besser finde ich zur Zeit das große Lautertal. Da kenne ich mittlerweile auch einige Trails. 
Würd mich freuen wenn was zusammengeht. 
Bis dann!


----------



## Pablo P. (19. Juli 2012)

Großes Lautertal hätt ich auch mal wieder Lust, kenne da im Endeffekt halt leider nur ca. 3-4 Trails, weiß aber, dass es da wohl noch deutlich mehr gibt...


----------



## Tobiwan (19. Juli 2012)

Wir waren gestern wieder in Blaubeuren und es war wieder einmal super. Da gibts halt einfach trails.
Wenn Flipdascrip und PabloP auch Lust haben, könnten wir ja einen Termin für nächste Woche festlegen. Ob es dann nach Blaubeuren oder ins Lautertal geht kann man ja abstimmen.

Wie schauts aus: 
Nächsten Dienstag 17:30, Treffpunkt Feuerwehr in BC? Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Pablo P. (19. Juli 2012)

Diesen Dienstag kann ich leider nicht. Da ich am Montag aber ohnehin schon mit einem guten Freund in Bad Urach unterwegs sein werde (kleine Privatrunde...), wäre mir das sowieso zu viel für Kondition und Knie. 

Donnerstag oder Freitag wäre ich aber wieder dabei!

PS: Satz des gestrigen Tages: "Vertrau einfach Deiner Federung, dann brauchste nicht so viel zu bremsen!"


----------



## flipdascrip (22. Juli 2012)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Wie schauts aus:
> Nächsten Dienstag 17:30, Treffpunkt Feuerwehr in BC? Wer ist dabei?



Dienstag sollte klappen. 
Allerdings beansprucht meine Herzdame das Automobil. 
Ich müsste also meinen Hintern samt Fahrrad in Deinem Gefährt aufladen. 
Ist das denkbar?


----------



## DenK (22. Juli 2012)

Ich hätte auch riesen Lust.
Wie schauts Konditionsmäßig aus?

Grüße,
Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flipdascrip (22. Juli 2012)

DenK schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch riesen Lust.
> Wie schauts Konditionsmäßig aus?
> 
> Grüße,
> Dennis



...die Routenwahl wird der Kondition angepasst und bergab hat Priorität 1.
Aber Du weißt ja: hochfahren statt schieben 

Wär jedenfalls cool mal wieder mit Dir zu heizen!


----------



## Terrierer (23. Juli 2012)

würd mich morgen auch noch einklinken.


----------



## Tobiwan (23. Juli 2012)

Na dann komm vorbei, 17:30 an der Feuerwehr. Ich komm mit dem Auto. Der Denk glaub ich auch -müsste also passen.


----------



## flipdascrip (23. Juli 2012)

coole sache!
bis morgen.


----------



## Terrierer (23. Juli 2012)

Kein Prob sonst fahr ich selbst,war ja schon zig mal in BB.
Bin ja mal gespannt ob ihr mir da was neues zeigen könnt.

Gut ,dann bis morgen


----------



## Pablo P. (24. Juli 2012)

Oh mann, das gibt ja ne richtige Massenveranstaltung - und ich bin nicht dabei...  Naja, dafür war ich ja gestern auf ner kurzen Runde.


----------



## flipdascrip (26. Juli 2012)

...also blos weils am Dienstag nicht so toll war braucht Ihr ja nicht gleich die Köpfe hängen lassen. 
Ich versuch mal morgen noch ne Feierabendrunde zu starten. 
Wird aber sehr spontan weil abhängig von Maloche und Gewitter und Kinder. 

Wie wärs ansonsten mit ner Schlammschlacht am Wochenende? 
Nächste Woche steht bei mir nur Montag und Freitag zur Option.


----------



## DenK (26. Juli 2012)

Ja, es war schon ziemlich schlecht. ;-)

Ne im Ernst, es wäre sehr lässig wenn wir das öfters hinbekommen. Nächstes Mal bin ich auch mit Fahrradträger am Start!
Kannst morgen ja einfach mal anrufen oder ne SMS schicken wenn du losfährst.

Grüße,
Dennis


----------



## Pablo P. (27. Juli 2012)

Gestern zum ersten Mal in Bad Urach unterwegs gewesen - teils echt brutal technisch (v.a. Spitzkehren @Tobi ), aber richtig genial. Allerdings ist das halt dann doch schon ne Stunde weg von Biberach... Aber vielleicht mal was für nen Freitag Nachmittag (am Wochenende ist da vieles total voll mit Fußvolk).


----------



## Terrierer (27. Juli 2012)

Dito 

ihr habt ne PN wg Telnr.




DenK schrieb:


> Ja, es war schon ziemlich schlecht. ;-)
> 
> Ne im Ernst, es wäre sehr lässig wenn wir das öfters hinbekommen. Nächstes Mal bin ich auch mit Fahrradträger am Start!
> Kannst morgen ja einfach mal anrufen oder ne SMS schicken wenn du losfährst.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pablo P. (27. Juli 2012)

Geht Ihr wieder nach Blaubeuren bzw. Schelklingen? Würde evtl. vor dem Besuch des Sauheldcups noch ne kleine Runde drehen wollen...


----------



## Terrierer (27. Juli 2012)

Läuft heut noch was zusammen?


----------



## Pablo P. (30. Juli 2012)

Jemand Lust ab 17.30/18.00 (ich fahre ab Ehingen) nach Blaubeuren zu fahren? => PM oder hier!


----------



## DenK (30. Juli 2012)

Hmm ich fahr hier um BC rum noch ne gemütliche Runde, aber danke.


----------



## Tobiwan (30. Juli 2012)

Bei mir wird es diese Woche ziemlich eng mit biken - vielleicht am Donnerstag?


----------



## Pablo P. (31. Juli 2012)

Ich geh am Mittwoch mit nem Freund nochmal in Bad Urach fahren. Danach ist dann erstmal für ein paar Wochen Pause...


----------



## flipdascrip (31. Juli 2012)

ich muss jetzt erstmal bis donnerstag in die hauptstadt.
kann frühestens am freitag wieder. damn!


----------



## Terrierer (1. August 2012)

Ich wÃ¤re ja auch gern dabei,
wenn ich nicht gerade im karwendelgebirge sein mÃ¼ssteð!


----------



## Terrierer (7. August 2012)

Lust und Zeit zum biken morgen Nachmittag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## serial-killah (12. August 2012)

hey leute,
ich wohne nun auch in biberach und würde gern mit ein paar leuten biken gehen.
der jordanberg war ganz nett aber leider wurden die trials zerstört. hat evtl. jemand zeit und lust ein paar kleinigkeiten zu reparieren?

zudem fahre ich am wochenende ab und an mal in verschiedene bike parks. in der gruppe wäre es natürlich lustiger und man könnte sich das spritgeld teilen!

gruß

sebastia


----------



## flipdascrip (12. August 2012)

Hallo und Willkommen in der "Perle Oberschwabens". 



> hat evtl. jemand zeit und lust ein paar kleinigkeiten zu reparieren?



Lass das mal lieber mit reparieren. Es finden Gespräche mit dem Förster statt. Dabei wird nach einem alternativen Platz gesucht. Das ist aber noch ein zartes Pflänzchen und wenn jetzt am Jordanberg wieder gebaut wird, tut das den Verhandlungen eher nicht gut. Steht auch alles in diesem Thread.

Ansonsten einfach mitgehen wenn sich hier verabredet wird. Wir bekommen das hoffentlich noch ein paar mal hin dieses Jahr. Ist nämlich auch noch ein zartes Pflänzchen


----------



## flipdascrip (12. August 2012)

Ich hab ein blind date mit einem weitern Unbekannten für Mittwoch ausgemacht.
Wir vermehren uns wie die Karnikel! 
Abfahrt 17:00 Uhr an der Feuerwehr.
Ziel Blautal oder Lautertal spontan.
Wer kommt mit?

Hoppla, gerade kommt ne sms von Tobi wegen Donnerstag. 
Kriegen wir das irgendwie zusammen?


----------



## serial-killah (13. August 2012)

servus,

von mir aus hätte ich nichts gebaut, daher die nachfrage bei den locals.
hatte im alten thread nur vom jordnberg gelesen unf bin spontan mal hingefahren.

ab donnerstag bin ich leider nicht da. aber das jahr ist ja noch jung.
lange stecken treten ist für mich momentan noch schwierig, da ich noch probleme mit dem knie habe. bergab funktioniert dafür ganz gut.

sebastian


----------



## Tobiwan (13. August 2012)

Hey Flipdascrip,
Mittwoch 17:00 wird bei mir nichts - dann halt nächste Woche.
Ride on
Tobi


----------



## flipdascrip (13. August 2012)

gehn wir eben donnerstag nochmal.......(aber ich glaub das lässt sich beruflich und familär nicht arrangieren)
damned!

Haben wir eigentlich einen Schraubergott unter uns?
Ich hab da ein Problem mit dem neuen Dämpfer:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=593824&highlight=monarch

Im Moment ist wieder der alte drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freirider (15. August 2012)

Servus,
so bin auch mal wieder im Lande!
Gardasee war Super!
aber leider hab ich mal wieder nicht genug bekommen und mich hat es am Sonntag in der Zugspitzarena zerlegt!
Ich werde in diesem Fall für diese und wahrscheinlich auch nächste Woche ausfallen.
aber danach bin ich wieder am start!!!
Gruß
Michael


----------



## Tobiwan (15. August 2012)

Na dann gute Besserung Micha.

Wie siehts eigentlich mit dem Forstamt und Strecke aus? Gibts da was Neues zu berichten?

Und wie siehts bei Euch übernächstes Wochenende aus - also 25. - 26.08.? Ich könnte mir eine schöne Tour bei Laax, Davos und sonst was vorstellen - muss auch nicht alles hochgekurbelt werden, da es in den Ortschaft Aufstiegshilfen gibt. Ob ein oder zwei Tage wäre mir egal - Hauptsache mal wieder ein paar laaaaange Abfahrten 
Wäre da jemand mit dabei?


----------



## serial-killah (15. August 2012)

prinzipiell bin ich für sowas immer offen wenn ich nciht hochkurbeln muss...
bin ab dem 7.9-9.9 wieder verfügbar!


----------



## Terrierer (16. August 2012)

ich wäre am Sa auch dabei,
muss aber noch hoffen dass morgen meine neue Gabel geliefert wird,
sonst wirds nix.

war letztes WE auch schon in der Schweiz.

würd aber auch gern mal wieder ins Allgäu zb Stuiben,Grünten oder Riedberg?!


----------



## Freirider (17. August 2012)

ich hätte am nächsten Wochenende auch Zeit.
Und Lust aufs biken habe ich eigentlich immer.
Wenn dann aber eher einen Tag.

Mal etwas anderes, wie Ihr ja bereits wisst ist mein Commencal ja schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen.
Ist jemand von Euch schonmal das neue Kona Coilair mit diesem Magic Link 120-200mm Federweg gefahren?
Oder habt ihr nen Tipp für einen guten Enduro oder leichten Freeride Rahmen.
Würde auch mit dem Cube Hanzz liebäugeln.
Vielleicht fällt jemandem ja was dazu ein.
Gruß
Michael


----------



## Terrierer (17. August 2012)

Also ich fahr morgen ins Allgäu.
Falls jemand mit will,einfach bei mir melden!
Ich Fahr um 8.30 Uhr los


----------



## Tobiwan (17. August 2012)

@ Freirider: Ich hab mich mal mit einem Magic-Link-Fahrer unterhalten. Der war hautpsächlich an Touren interessiert und da scheint das System perfekt gepasst zu haben. Man hört allerdings, dass das System bei Sprüngen oder Wheelies so seine Eigenheiten hat. 
Ach ja - kein Cube! Wenn du nur den Rahmen wechseln willst, dann würde ich bei dem Schlussverkauf zum Nukeproof Mega zuschlagen. Gibts bei bikemailorder oder chainreactioncycles als Rahmen inkl. Dämpfer für 799 Euro. Ist geiler Scheiß 

@ Terrierer: Würde gerne mit, aber bei mir geht erst übernächstes Wochenende (=Ende August). Viel Spass.

@ Flipdascrip und deinem Dämpfer: Hab auch gerade einen Monarch drin und der läuft absolut ruhig.


----------



## flipdascrip (18. August 2012)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Und wie siehts bei Euch übernächstes Wochenende aus - also 25. - 26.08.? Ich könnte mir eine schöne Tour bei Laax, Davos und sonst was vorstellen - muss auch nicht alles hochgekurbelt werden, da es in den Ortschaft Aufstiegshilfen gibt. Ob ein oder zwei Tage wäre mir egal - Hauptsache mal wieder ein paar laaaaange Abfahrten
> Wäre da jemand mit dabei?



Antrag ist eingereicht und bewilligt  !
Vorraussichtlich aber nur Sonntag. 
Evtl. auch schon ab Samstag nachmittag, falls das was bringt. 

Jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter mitmachen!


----------



## flipdascrip (18. August 2012)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> @ Flipdascrip und deinem Dämpfer: Hab auch gerade einen Monarch drin und der läuft absolut ruhig.



ist das der den du gerade im bikemarkt anbietest?
Der weckt direkt Begehrlichkeiten bei mir (Einbaulänge / Hub und compression tune würden sogar passen). 
Mich würd ja mal interessieren ob der Piggy Back trotz der Dämpfer-Umlenkung an meinem Rahmen passt. Das konnte mir bisher keiner sagen. 

Ich werde meinen mal auseinandernehmen. 
Vorher muss ich aber noch das Ventil für die Stickstoffkammer und Dämpferöl besorgen.


----------



## Tobiwan (18. August 2012)

Das hört sich gut an Flipper - jetzt brauchen wir nur den richtigen Ort. Muss mich mal schlau machen, aber im Moment wären Davos, Laax oder St. Anton meine Ziele. Der Micha hat auch schon nachgefragt - ich glaub da geht was zusammen 

Wenn du Bock hast kannst du ja mal mit deinem bike vorbei kommen, dann schau mer mal ob der Monarch bei dir reinpasst.

Ansonsten hab ich gutes 5er Öl hier. Ein Ventilaufsatz für die Kammer hab ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DenK (18. August 2012)

Servus,

Was den Jordanberg angeht:

Wir sind in Gesprächen mit dem Forstamt und dem Radsportclub Biberach.

Wir haben bereits ein Waldstück im Auge, das wäre das "Jungholz". Das ligt zwischen Jordanberg und dem Spielplatz/Grillplatz Winterreute.
Herr Beck, der Forstamtsleiter wäre offen für einen Trail in diesem Gebiet. Der genaue Verlauf steht noch nicht fest.

Um das ganze rechtlich abzusichern brauchen wir wahrscheinlich Hilfe von einem Verein, in diesem Fall dem RSC Biberach. Wir haben bereits mit Herr Reichel, dem Vorstand des Vereins, gesprochen. Er könnte sich vorstellen eine Art MTB-Gruppe innerhalb des Vereins zu gründen.

Also, wir sind dran an dem Thema. Wer aktiv mitwirken möchte kontaktiert mich einfach.
Aber bitte in unserem Sinne den Jberg in Ruhe lassen, dort steht kein Trail zur Debatte und alles was dort gebaut wird wird früher oder später eh abgerissen.

Danke und Grüße,
Dennis


----------



## flipdascrip (19. August 2012)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Das hört sich gut an Flipper - jetzt brauchen wir nur den richtigen Ort. Muss mich mal schlau machen, aber im Moment wären Davos, Laax oder St. Anton meine Ziele. Der Micha hat auch schon nachgefragt - ich glaub da geht was zusammen
> 
> Wenn du Bock hast kannst du ja mal mit deinem bike vorbei kommen, dann schau mer mal ob der Monarch bei dir reinpasst.



Ich meld mich morgen mal von der Arbeit, wegen Wochenende und wegen Dämpfer. Hab voll Bock auf beides!


----------



## Freirider (21. August 2012)

Servus,
hab Gestern mit nem Kollegen gesprochen, er und sein Kumpel wollen am Samstag und Sonntag auch die 10000er Tour in Davos machen.
Wie sieht es bei uns eigentlich aus?
Wie machen wir es mit der hin- und rückfahrt?
Wir können gerne mit meinem Auto fahren, hab halt keine Schweizer Vignette.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Tobiwan (21. August 2012)

Hallöle,
also, dann nutze ich mal den Fred hier, um meine Infos zur Davos-Tour loszuwerden.
1.) Es wird geil!
2.) Die 10000er Tour habe ich mir lange angesehen und wollte ich auch zuerst fahren. Wenn wir die komplett machen wollen, wird es allerdings stressig, da man definierte Abfahrtszeiten an den Gondelstationen hat. Verpasst man eine, ist der Zeitplan hinüber .... 
3.) Ich würde mit der ersten Bahn aufs Jakobshorn hoch. Biker werden nur für die erste oder letzte Fahrt mitgenommen. Muss noch mal mit denen telefonieren um die Abfahrtszeit definitiv zu wissen. Im Moment gehe ich von 8:30 Uhr aus. Dann gibts eine richtig geile Abfahrt über Brämabüel nach Teufi - der Trail muss richtig, richtig gut sein. Dann müssten wir mit dem Bike ein paar km zurück nach Davos Dorf um die "Halbe" 10000er Tour zu fahren. 
4.) Eine Tageskarte kostet halt geschmeide 50 Franken inkl. Biketransport - aber dafür siehe Punkt 1.)
5.) Ab zwei Übernachtungen gibts die Bikekarte kostenlos dazu. Es gibt Angebote pro Person ab 79 Franken - das ist dagegen wieder echt günstig. Aber für dieses Mal keine Option.

So, das wäre mein Plan. Wenn Ihr wollt können wir natürlich auch die 10000er in Angriff nehmen. So oder so, sollten wir gegen 08:00 in Davos sein. Abfahrt dementsprechend ca 5:20 Uhr ..... 

Philipp und Micha scheinen dabei zu sein - noch jemand Interesse? 
Wann fahren deine Kollegen los, Micha?


http://www.davos.ch/erleben/sommer/bike/mountainbike.html


----------



## Freirider (21. August 2012)

Servus,
das hört sich ja Super an!
Ich bin 100% dabei!
Mein Kollege fährt glaub schon am Samstag Morgen los.
Ich habe auch schon mit einer Abfahrtszeit gegen 05:00 Uhr gerechnet.
Wenn ich fahren würde könntet Ihr Eure Bikes auch schon am Samstag vorbeibringen und aufs Auto laden (steht in der Garage) dann können wir bei einem Bier nochmal alles besprechen.
Und es wäre am Sonntag Morgen einiges Schneller und Stressfreier. 

Hoffentlich hält das Wetter!!!
Gruß
Michael


----------



## flipdascrip (22. August 2012)

Servus Männer,

ich bin ready!
Ich könnte mittlerweile sogar schon am Samstag Vormittag los. 
Wär dann halt recht kostspielig, weil das Angebot erst ab zwei Übernachtungen gilt. 
Mein Kangoo hat ne Schweizer Vignette und drei Räder mit Fahrern sollten Platz haben. Meine family rückt den allerdings ungern raus, aber im Härtefall ist auch ne Sondergenehmigung drin 

Das Wetter könnte noch etwas optimiert werden, also immer schön aufessen:
http://www.meteoschweiz.admin.ch/web/de/wetter/detailprognose.par0002.html


----------



## Pablo P. (26. August 2012)

Okay, ich nehme an, die Mehrheit hier macht grad fröhlich negative Höhenmeter in der Schweiz...  Somit an alle anderen: Wer hat Lust morgen Nachmittag 2-3h nach Blaubeuren zu fahren? Bergauf Tempo wieder mal eher sehr gemächlich, da gerade erst 3 Wochen quasi-Bikeabstinenz in Norwegen hinter mir liegen. (War trotzdem genial!) 

Entweder hier oder per PM!


----------



## Tobiwan (2. September 2012)

Biberacher aufwachen - Dienstag, Mittwoch oder Donnerstag kleine Ausfahrt gefällig?


----------



## Terrierer (2. September 2012)

ich wär bei gutem Wetter auf jeden Fall dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobiwan (2. September 2012)

Cool, es lebt noch einer 
Wetter würde ich auch abwarten, bis es wieder ok ist.


----------



## Terrierer (2. September 2012)

ich bin eigentlich immer mit dabei!
wie wars eigentlich in der Schweiz?


----------



## Tobiwan (2. September 2012)

Scho schee abr au mid schnee...


----------



## Freirider (2. September 2012)

Ich würde auch gerne mitfahren!
Leider hat mich die Sommergrippe erwischt!
das nächste mal bin ich dabei!

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Pablo P. (3. September 2012)

gute besserung! 
Ich wäre am dienstag oder mittwoch auch wieder dabei! 
Andere frage: fährt hier jemand in der region ne alutech fanes in L? Oder kennt jemanden, der mich mal ne kleine pproberunde damit drehen lassen würde?


----------



## Pablo P. (3. September 2012)

So, ich hab mich entschlossen morgen das gute Wetter zu nutzen. Bekanntermaßen fahre ich ja ab Ehingen - könnte ab 17 Uhr in Blaubeuren sein. Oder aber wir fahren ins Lautertal, da bräuchte ich aber nen Guide...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrierer (3. September 2012)

ich wäre dabei,
egal wo es hingeht!
aaaaber ich hab grad kein Auto,
wäre also cool wenn jemand anderst noch am Start wäre


----------



## Terrierer (4. September 2012)

sonst keiner mehr am Start der mich mitnimmt?


----------



## reinerskill (4. September 2012)

Jeah, Perle Oberschwabens ... Bin selbst noch Anfänger was das Trailen angeht aber würde mich dennoch über Gleichgesinnte / Treffen und Touren freuen.


----------



## Tobiwan (4. September 2012)

Sorry Jungs, hab grad erst ins Forum geschaut. Wenn am Donnerstag was geht, wäre ich dabei.
Gruss
Tobi


----------



## Pablo P. (5. September 2012)

War sehr geil gestern, sehr spaßig bei besten Bedingungen - und hab sogar noch nen für mich neuen Trail gezeigt bekommen. 

Bin heut Abend nochmal unterwegs in Blaubeuren. Dann aber erst mal Pause und von Freitag bis Sonntag geht's nach Immenstadt mit Freundin und Bulli, bisschen chillen, bisschen grillen, bisschen schwimmen, bisschen biken.


----------



## Tobiwan (5. September 2012)

Also, dann mach ich morgen einfach ein bisschen Strecke.

Dafür können die Interessierten schon mal das Wochenende vom 15.09./16.09. markieren. Da würde sich die Freiburger Gegend anbieten (da kenne ich mich aus) oder bei schönem Wetter wieder die Alpen. 
Wer hätte denn Zeit und Lust auf sowas?


----------



## molotov (6. September 2012)

Total cool hier ist ja richtig was los. Wenn ihr mal auf Hardtail tauglichen Trails unterwegs sind, wäre ich gerne dabei! Sprich mit technischen, verblockten Trails habe ich meine Probleme. Ansonsten gerne auch flotte Waldautobahntouren mit Abstecher hier in der Gegend. Oder mal am Sonntag meine Standard-Allgäu Runde über Sonneckgrat, Haufenberg und Kugel.
Grüße!
Ist der Ummendorfer MTB-Treff noch im Herbst? Gibts Winterzeiten?


----------



## Freirider (7. September 2012)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Also, dann mach ich morgen einfach ein bisschen Strecke.
> 
> Dafür können die Interessierten schon mal das Wochenende vom 15.09./16.09. markieren. Da würde sich die Freiburger Gegend anbieten (da kenne ich mich aus) oder bei schönem Wetter wieder die Alpen.
> Wer hätte denn Zeit und Lust auf sowas?




Oh man Tobi, an dem Wochenende habe ich leider keine Zeit!
Hätte zur Zeit sowieso kein uphill taugliches Fully.
Mein Meta liegt in Einzelteilen in der Garage, was so ein Wochenende in Davos alles an Dreck mit sich bringt.

Aber wenn ihr mal wieder unterwegs seit bin ich dabei, mein Hardy könnte auch mal wieder nen guten Trail unter den Rädern vertragen.
vieleicht klappt es ja nächste Woche mal.


----------



## Tobiwan (9. September 2012)

Also, meine Planung für nächstes Wochenende ist soweit fertig. Es gibt 2,5 Optionen:

1.) Freiburg
Für ein oder zwei Tage runter nach Freiburg. Auf jeden Fall muss die Boarderline am Rosskopf gefahren werden, da dass der wohl beste Trail weit und breit ist. (Man könnte das Ganze auch als Lehrgang für Trailbau definieren, gerade wenn hier in BC wirklich was kommen sollte.) Wenn man zwei Tage bleibt, dann würde sich noch eine knackige Tour Freiburg - Kybfelsen - Schauinsland - Etzenbacher Höhe - Staufen anbieten. Sind ca. 1000 hm gespickt mit feinsten Trails. Eigentlich steht Freiburg sowieso für Trails ohne Ende.
Hier noch ein Video vom Rossi zum Reinschmecken:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPEOBcLQXbI"]Enduro, Goldstaub- Ein Traum (Rosskopf "Borderline" Freiburg) - YouTube[/nomedia]
Anreise: ca. 2 - 3 Std (180 km), je nachdem wie man auf der Bundesstraße durchkommt

Oder
2.) Kleinwalsertal
Ein oder zwei Tage runter ins Kleinwalsertal. Hab mich mit Buch inkl.GPS Daten eingedeckt. In Riezlern könnte man zu einer 1600 hm Tour vom feinsten aufbrechen. Mit dem angeblich besten Trail des Allgäus. Wenns zwei Tage werden auch kein Problem. Habe noch zwei weitere gute Touren auf Lager. 
Anreise ca. 1,5 std. (120 km)#

Oder
2,5) Enduro Rennen in Kirchberg
Das ist am Samstag und Sonntag. Dieses mal mit deutlich mehr Tiefenmeter als Höhenmeter. Link zum Video: http://www.enduroseries.net/index.p...eview_kirchberg-2&catid=11&Itemid=101&lang=de
Startgebühr ist irgendwas um die 40 Euro. Da ist das Liftticket aber schon drin. 
Anreise ca. 3 Std. (ca. 270 km)

Also werte Kollegen, ich bin auf jeden Fall unterwegs und würde das Ganze auch vom Wetter abhängig machen. Immerhin decken die Gebiete eine Breite von ca. 500 km ab - da muss gutes Wetter dabei sein.
Wer hat sonst noch Lust, Zeit und ein Bike das auch fährt um mitzukommen? 
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass das Ziel in diesem Fall ziemlich egal ist, da alle drei Reviere richtig geil sind!


----------



## Pablo P. (10. September 2012)

Klingt alles ziemlich geil, wenngleich mir die Endurorennen-Nummer doch noch ne Nummer zu groß ist! Leider bin ich an dem Wochenende schon (zumindest Sonntags) verplant - tja, die Basketballsaison fängt wieder an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrierer (10. September 2012)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Also, meine Planung für nächstes Wochenende ist soweit fertig. Es gibt 2,5 Optionen:
> 
> 1.) Freiburg
> Für ein oder zwei Tage runter nach Freiburg. Auf jeden Fall muss die Boarderline am Rosskopf gefahren werden, da dass der wohl beste Trail weit und breit ist. (Man könnte das Ganze auch als Lehrgang für Trailbau definieren, gerade wenn hier in BC wirklich was kommen sollte.) Wenn man zwei Tage bleibt, dann würde sich noch eine knackige Tour Freiburg - Kybfelsen - Schauinsland - Etzenbacher Höhe - Staufen anbieten. Sind ca. 1000 hm gespickt mit feinsten Trails. Eigentlich steht Freiburg sowieso für Trails ohne Ende.
> ...




Also ich wäre fürs Allgäu,Freiburg  bzw borderline wäre schon mal wieder geil,
Aber ich kann kommendes we nur eine Ausfahrt mitmachen da ich letztes we schon im montafon unterwegs war.


----------



## Pablo P. (10. September 2012)

Meeeeh.... grade festgestellt, dass ich am Samstag das Turnier habe. Wird bei mir also wahrscheinlich nix...


----------



## Tobiwan (10. September 2012)

Also dann wäre evtl. der Flipdascrip und der Terrier dabei. Würde dann vorschlagen, dass wir am Samstag früh ins Kleinwalsertal fahren. Da wäre auch die ein oder andere Spitzkehre dabei und abends wären wir wieder in BC.
Sonst noch jemand?


----------



## flipdascrip (10. September 2012)

------ S T A T U S M E L D U N G ---------
Termin: Sonntag positiv
KFZ: negativ (wie immer)
Wiederherstellung Sportgerät: voraussichtlich 100 % bis Wochenende
Schaltwerk: morgen
Laufrad: übermorgen
Ausfallende: im Laufe der Woche


----------



## Terrierer (11. September 2012)

flipdascrip schrieb:


> ------ S T A T U S M E L D U N G ---------
> Termin: Sonntag positiv
> KFZ: negativ (wie immer)
> Wiederherstellung Sportgerät: voraussichtlich 100 % bis Wochenende
> ...



nanu,was hat er denn gemacht?


----------



## Tobiwan (11. September 2012)

Terrierer, klappt bei dir auch der Sonntag? Auto hätte ich. Zur Not gehen da auch irgendwie drei bikes mit Fahrern rein ?! Biketräger habe ich nicht.
Bis jetzt sieht das Wetter fürs Wochenende ziemlich gut aus!


----------



## Terrierer (11. September 2012)

wenns Wetter gut ist,
wäre Sonntag für mich perfekt!
hab auch wieder mein Auto mit Hecktäger,
aber wenn da drei Bikes drauf sind macht mein Auto nen Wheelie.

hast du von der Tour nen Track?


----------



## Tobiwan (11. September 2012)

Track hab ich.


----------



## flipdascrip (11. September 2012)

Terrierer schrieb:


> nanu,was hat er denn gemacht?



Steine mittlerer Dichte pulversieren ab einer Geschwindigkeit von Mach 1,8 sobald sie mit den Reifen kollidieren. 
Am Comer See ist das Gestein stark eisenhaltig. Daher haben sich größere Trümmerstücke gebildet welche mein Schaltwerk zertrümmert haben. Dieses wiederum hat mein Hinterrad etwas in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. 

Deshalb: Mehr Gas!
Denn: SPEED IS YOUR FRIEND!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobiwan (12. September 2012)

flipdascrip schrieb:


> Steine mittlerer Dichte pulversieren ab einer Geschwindigkeit von Mach 1,8 sobald sie mit den Reifen kollidieren.
> Am Comer See ist das Gestein stark eisenhaltig. Daher haben sich größere Trümmerstücke gebildet welche mein Schaltwerk zertrümmert haben. Dieses wiederum hat mein Hinterrad etwas in Mitleidenschaft gezogen.
> 
> Deshalb: Mehr Gas!
> Denn: SPEED IS YOUR FRIEND!




@ Terrierer: Du hast ein GPS-Gerät?


----------



## Terrierer (12. September 2012)

Jupp,halt ein altes etrex


----------



## flipdascrip (12. September 2012)

....der Terrierer hat den Track und fährt vorneweg und schwingt das Heck vom Trek ums Eck


----------



## Tobiwan (13. September 2012)

Hey Ihr Schwoba,
man kann sich für das Enduro-Rennen in Treuchtlingen bereits anmelden. Hier gehts zur Registrierung: http://www.enduroseries.net/index.php?option=com_comprofiler&task=login&Itemid=860&lang=de
Also, ANMELDEN!!!


----------



## serial-killah (14. September 2012)

Jemand evtl. Lust Mittwoch gegen 12-13. 00uhr nach albstadt in park zu fahren? Auto habe ich aber passt leider nur ein bike rein. Falls jemand dachtrÄger hat kein Problem oder anderes Auto. 

Sebastian


----------



## Pablo P. (14. September 2012)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Hey Ihr Schwoba,
> man kann sich für das Enduro-Rennen in Treuchtlingen bereits anmelden. Hier gehts zur Registrierung: http://www.enduroseries.net/index.php?option=com_comprofiler&task=login&Itemid=860&lang=de
> Also, ANMELDEN!!!



Eher nächstes Jahr dann, mit hoffentlich neuem Gerät! 

Jemand von Euch schon mal bei der Trailtrophy in Latsch mitgefahren? Klingt nach ner chilligen Veranstaltung, wenngleich nicht ganz billig. (150) http://www.trailtrophy.eu/ Ich glaub, dass würd ich nächstes Jahr gerne mal in Angriff nehmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrierer (14. September 2012)

Bei der trophy war ich noch nicht dabei,aber Latsch ist auf jeden fall einen mehrtÃ¤gigen aufenthalt wert!!!
Dann wird's auch deutlich gÃ¼nstiger ð


----------



## Pablo P. (15. September 2012)

Der grobe Plan ist, von Freitag bis Sonntag die Trophy fahren, und dann das/den Vinschgau genießen, für noch ne Woche oder so, mit Freundin.  Ich glaub ich mach das, is ja aber auch noch ne Weile hin...

Morgen ersma Speci Enduro und Trek Slash Probe sitzen...


----------



## Tobiwan (15. September 2012)

Hauptquariter an TERRIER - Stop - Der Einsatz steigt - Stop - Details über gesicherte Leitung - Stop


----------



## Terrierer (15. September 2012)

Pablo P dann geh doch in zwei Wochen nach Brixen aufs testival,da kannst auch Alutech testen.da liebäugel ich schon damit.
hab heut im Allgäu zwei neue slashs gesehen und die hätten mir auch sehr gut gefallen!


----------



## Tobiwan (15. September 2012)

Ja, mach das. Bin in der Zeit auch in Brixen unten!
Slash muß gut sein - bei dem Namen ist Rock´n Roll vorprogrammiert


----------



## Pablo P. (17. September 2012)

Wollte beim Jehle eigentlich mal aufs Slash, aber die Laberbacke von VerkÃ¤ufer hat wÃ¤hrend meiner Wartezeit einem armen DH-Novizen ewig seine coolen SprÃ¼che um die Ohren gehauen, darum bin ich dann nach 15 min wieder abgehauen. Speci Enduro war nirgends vorrÃ¤tig...

Das Slash sieht super aus und is es vermutlich auch, aber eben auch abartig Ã¼berteuert. X7/X9 Mix ohne Reverb, Elixir 5 - fÃ¼r 3500 â¬ Listenpreis...  1000â¬ mehr als ein Ã¤hnlich ausgestattetes Remedy! Beim Jehle sollte das Ding zwar nur noch 2800 kosten, aber ne Reverb mÃ¶cht ich (dank EUCH!!! ) auf jeden Fall noch dran haben, was dann immer noch das Budget knackt. AuÃerdem ging mir der Typ wie gesagt dermaÃen auf den Sack...

Brixen scheint eine Reise wert zu sein - gleich mal Info sammeln!


----------



## Pablo P. (17. September 2012)

...geht die Woche eigentlich was? Donnerstag soll's ja wieder vernünftig werden? Könnte mir ansonsten auch vorstellen, heute noch kurzfristig 2h aufs Radl zu sitzen und die Restsonne zu genießen...


----------



## Terrierer (17. September 2012)

Ja,Trek gehört nicht zu den günstigen Herstellern!aber das slash ist glaub schon ne wuchtbrumme.
Gabs denn noch ein scratch?
Das nukeproof Mega ist da schon ein Schnäppchen im direkten Vergleich.
Der (alte) Verkäufer im Jehle ging mir auch schon tierisch auf die Nerven.


----------



## Tobiwan (17. September 2012)

Nukeproof Mega mit allem was dich glÃ¼cklich macht zum Spartarif:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=75657
Oder hier aus dem Bikemarkt, wobei ich glaube, dass du RahmengrÃ¶Ãe L brauchst.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...ukeproof-mega-2012-gelb-grosze-m-5-monate-alt

Trek Slash ist natÃ¼rlich eine Alternative, aber bevor ich 3Tâ¬ fÃ¼r ein Komplettbike ausgebe, baue ich mir das selbst zusammen. FÃ¼r den Preis bau ich dir ein Santa Cruz, Intense oder sonst was richtig gut auf.

Alternativ kannst du mal bei Bergamont reinschauen. Wenn dir da was gefÃ¤llt, kÃ¶nnte ich bei meinen Kollegen nach VerfÃ¼gbarkeit und Preis fragen.

So genug davon - schee woars gestern!!!


----------



## flipdascrip (17. September 2012)

ja ja der Verkäufer beim Jehle ist unser aller Liebling. 
Probefahren kannst Dir dort eh abschminken "weil da wird das rad ja dreckig und wer putzt es dann?"
"außerdem sind die Räder so gut da muss man nicht probefahren"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flipdascrip (17. September 2012)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> So genug davon - schee woars gestern!!!



Korrekt! Im Kopfkino kommen die Schlüsselstellen schon wieder in Endlosschleife!
Sach ma, wieviel Höhenmeter waren das jetzt noch gleich?


----------



## serial-killah (17. September 2012)

nur mal eine kurze frage:
seh ich das richtig, dass hier keiner downhill fährt sondern hauptsächlich AM?

ich frag nur, dann muss ich hier nicht weiter nachfragen ob jemand mit in park kommt etc.

gruß 


sebastian


----------



## Pablo P. (17. September 2012)

@Tobiwan: 3000 fÃ¼r ein Rad, wo der Rahmen schon geschÃ¤tzte 1500â¬ kostet? Dann noch 600 fÃ¼r ne Lyrik, 200 â¬ fÃ¼r ne halbwegs ordentliche Bremse - da bleibt nicht mehr viel Luft! Aber ich bin fÃ¼r alle VorschlÃ¤ge zu haben... 

Das Nukeproof wÃ¤r schon cool, aber Probefahrt ist halt auch nicht. AuÃerdem isses wohl auch eher ein spurstabiles, denn ein agiles Enduro. Letzteres schwebt mir aber eigentlich vor... Bergamont hat leider kein wirkliches Enduro im Programm, so wie ich das sehe... 

Was anderes: Habts Ihr denn auch ein paar Fotos gemacht?


----------



## Tobiwan (17. September 2012)

Wenn du fährst sind wir dabei 
Ne, ganz im Ernst. Wir fahren hier alle eher AM, da du deinen DH´ler hier halt nur im Bikepark fahren kannst. Hoffentlich ändert sich das für nächstes Jahr, der Denk ist da dran. Albstadt ist 1,5 Std. weg und scheint ok zu sein. Wenn du auf DH stehst, dann ist Wildbad dein Ziel, aber das weisst du ja. Wenn du mal Bock auf eine Feierabendrunde mit AM´ler hast, dann meld dich.
Ride on - Tobi


----------



## serial-killah (18. September 2012)

hey tobiwan,

also Albstadt ist ca 1.10h weg. war zwei drei mal da und es ist schon ganz nett. definitiv besser als bad Hindelang.
Ich habe auch ein AM, aber ich bin immer etwas faul und zudem fehlt mir wahrscheinlich die Kondition bei euch mitzuradeln. Ich werde mal ein wenig Trainieren! 
Bis es hier in der Gegend was DH taugliches gibt ist es leider noch eine weile hin (nächstes Jahr realistisch?).

Aber Angebot steht falls jemand mal lust auf Park hat.
Auto vorhanden aber der Biketräger fehlt noch.


----------



## Terrierer (18. September 2012)

flipdascrip schrieb:


> Korrekt! Im Kopfkino kommen die Schlüsselstellen schon wieder in Endlosschleife!
> Sach ma, wieviel Höhenmeter waren das jetzt noch gleich?



war wirklich geilo am So.
wäre cool gewesen wenn jemand ein GPS dabei gehabt hätte!

ich gehe die Route heute abend schnell in Mapsource durch,
aber ich denke es waren schon so um die 1600HM (und das mal zwei weil die Auffahrten so steil waren )!?


----------



## Tobiwan (18. September 2012)

Wer braucht denn schon ein GPS? 






Und a bildle gibts auch no:


----------



## flipdascrip (18. September 2012)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Wer braucht denn schon ein GPS?



wir hatten den GPS doch dabei!
*G*uide *P*rofi *S*cholz


----------



## Pablo P. (18. September 2012)

Donnerstag spät Nachmittags - wie schauts aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freirider (18. September 2012)

oh man, mal wieder keine Zeit!
War ja heute schon beim biken.
Aber vielleicht klappt es ja nächste Woche.


----------



## Tobiwan (19. September 2012)

flipdascrip schrieb:


> wir hatten den GPS doch dabei!
> *G*uide *P*rofi *S*cholz



I like!


----------



## Tobiwan (19. September 2012)

GPS hat die nächsten Daten:
05.10. - 07.10. Brixen
13.10. - 14.10. Treuchtlingen


----------



## Pablo P. (20. September 2012)

Irgendwie werd ich aus der Brixen Testival Seite nicht ganz schlau - ich lese da immer etwas von "Paketen". Kann man sich auch selber um ne Unterkunft kümmern und nur an der Testmesse teilnehmen...? Weiß einer von Euch wie die Campingplatzsituation da unten ist?


Grad gesehen: Tagesticket 45 Euro...


----------



## Tobiwan (20. September 2012)

Ich weiß nur dass die Trails da unten erste Sahne sind


----------



## Pablo P. (21. September 2012)

Morgen 13.30 - 15.30 Blaubeuren oder Lautertal. Jemand dabei? Später kann ich leider nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freirider (21. September 2012)

Ich wäre dabei.
Wo trift man sich?


----------



## Pablo P. (21. September 2012)

Rewe Parkplatz Blaubeuren, Abfahrt um 13:30. Wie gesagt, ich muss halt um 15.30 wieder zurück fahren (Basketballtraining), deshalb die frühe Uhrzeit...


----------



## Freirider (21. September 2012)

Das passt mir gut!
Man sieht sich dann Morgen.


----------



## Pablo P. (21. September 2012)

Ouuuuuh, jetzt seh ichs erst, ich rede die ganze Zeit von HEUTE, also Freitag, sorry...... das kommt davon wenn man kurz nach Mitternacht postet!

Morgen (also SAMSTAG), hätte ich so von 10-15 Uhr Zeit. Wie wär's dann um 10:30 ab Blaubeuren, 2h fahren und dann wieder heim zum Mittagessen?


----------



## Tobiwan (21. September 2012)

Ich wäre Samstag  dabei, wobei es da schlecht Wetter sein soll. Wie wäre es denn alternativ am Sonntag vormittag?


----------



## Pablo P. (21. September 2012)

Seh grad, du hast recht!  Gut, dann schau ich halt ausm Fenster, ob's klappt! Aber bei Regen hab ich dann doch auch keine Lust...


----------



## Hibbo (21. September 2012)

Pablo P. schrieb:


> Seh grad, du hast recht!  Gut, dann schau ich halt ausm Fenster, ob's klappt! Aber bei Regen hab ich dann doch auch keine Lust...



Aha und ich dachte ich bin der Schönwetter Fahrer


----------



## Freirider (21. September 2012)

Ich wäre auch dabei, aber leider habe ich nur Morgen zeit.
jedoch ist meine Kettenführung am Arsch! Hab sie gerade abgebaut.
Ist halt die gefahr das mir par mal die Kette runterfällt. Hab aber sooo Bock zum fahren!
Will nicht mehr Basteln, hoffentlich darf ich bald mein neues Bike abholen!!


----------



## flipdascrip (22. September 2012)

Freirider schrieb:


> Will nicht mehr Basteln, hoffentlich darf ich bald mein neues Bike abholen!!



Hosen runter!
Was ist die neue Errungenschaft?


----------



## Freirider (22. September 2012)

Hab mir das YT Wicked 170 ausgesucht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobiwan (22. September 2012)

Gute Wahl, gebraucht oder neu?


----------



## Freirider (22. September 2012)

Neu, 
werde es direkt bei YT abholen.


----------



## flipdascrip (22. September 2012)

Gutes Mopped, vor allem der Dämpfer is goil 
Die hammerschmidt is halt so ne Sache.... da scheiden sich die Geister. 
Schon mal gefahren?


----------



## Tobiwan (22. September 2012)

Super, wann ist es soweit? Das schreit nach einer anständigen Runde zum Einreiten, damit es auch weiß wer der Herr ist. Wann und wo gehts los...?


----------



## Freirider (22. September 2012)

Ich hoffe doch das ich es in zwei Wochen abholen kann.  
Einreiten muss auf jedenfall sein, das würde doch nach Freiburg schreien!
ich steh auf die Hammerschmitt, hab sie schon mal getestet.


----------



## Tobiwan (22. September 2012)

Bin gerade mit Freiburg am telefonieren - wie schauts am 13/14.10. aus. Mein Informant sagt gutes Wetter voraus


----------



## flipdascrip (22. September 2012)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Bin gerade mit Freiburg am telefonieren - wie schauts am 13/14.10. aus. Mein Informant sagt gutes Wetter voraus



Da wolltest Du in Treuchtlingen am Start sein wenn mich nicht alles irrt.


----------



## Tobiwan (23. September 2012)

Bist als mein Terminverwalter eingestellt - das wäre aber auch eine super Möglichkeit das Bike einzureiten. 13./14.10 ist in Treuchtlingen ein lockeres Endurorennen mit entsprechender Strecke.


----------



## Freirider (23. September 2012)

Alles klar, das Wochenende ist reserviert, egal wo es hin geht!
Hauptsache die Trails rocken.
Fehlt nur noch das Bike.
Muss mal Morgen bei YT anrufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flipdascrip (24. September 2012)

die haben fast so gutes wetter wie wir damals dort:
http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/23769


----------



## Freirider (24. September 2012)

Also ich weiß nicht ob das mit Treuchtlingen so ne gute Idee für mich ist!
Bin ja nicht gerade der Fiteste (Uphill)!
Aber wäre für gute Trails immer offen.
Wie wär es den mit Saalbach oder dem 100 Spitzkerhrentrail in Fully (CH).
vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand der mit möchte!


----------



## Pablo P. (24. September 2012)

Übermorgen, am Mittwoch, den 26. September treff ich mich mit nem Ulmer Forumuser in Blaubeuren, um ca. 2h bergauf und bergab zu radeln. Und ich darf dann netterweise mal ein paar Meter mit seinem brandneuen Nukeproof Mega in L Probe rollern. 

Treffpunkt ist um 17 Uhr am Rewe in Blaubeuren.

Kommt jemand von Euch mit?


----------



## Terrierer (25. September 2012)

Herr freirider wie bitte 100spitzkehren!?!
Das will ich sehen/fahren!
Bitte gib mir da mal genauere Daten durch.
Pablo ich bin morgen auch dabei,
Aber können wir nicht ne Stunde früher losfahren?dann können wir alles abfahren.


----------



## Pablo P. (25. September 2012)

In Bad Urach gibts den von manchen Locals "Little Monte Stino" getauften Trail, der hat glaub so ca. 50 Spitzkehren, da wird man auch schon ganz wuschig im Kopf... 

Wegen Abfahrt um 16 Uhr muss ich nochmal nachfragen. Melde mich dann hier!


----------



## Terrierer (25. September 2012)

Pablo P. schrieb:


> In Bad Urach gibts den von manchen Locals "Little Monte Stino" getauften Trail, der hat glaub so ca. 50 Spitzkehren, da wird man auch schon ganz wuschig im Kopf...
> 
> Wegen Abfahrt um 16 Uhr muss ich nochmal nachfragen. Melde mich dann hier!




50 Spitzkehren in Urach?
kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
war da doch auch schon ein paarmal,
für soviele Kehren hast du da doch viel zuwenig HM!
muss ich mal recherchiern,
oder vielleicht kannst du Pablo mir ja vielleicht noch genauer Bescheid geben wo dieser Trail sein soll.

wg morgen:
ich treff mich schon um 15.45Uhr in BB mit zwei Kumpels.
wenn ihr nicht früher könnt,
fahren wir schon mal eine Abfahrt bis alle da sind!

ps:dann sind morgen zwei Nukeproofs unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pablo P. (25. September 2012)

Doch, doch... der Startpunkt ist die "Buckleter Kapf", sollte z.B. hier im Track drin sein http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.97296.html . Angeblich sogar 60 Spitzkehren, hab's aber selber nicht gezählt. V.a. im oberen Bereich sind einige spannende Dinger dabei, unten wird's dann einfacher.


----------



## Terrierer (25. September 2012)

Ich glaub ich muss bald mal wieder nach Urach ð


----------



## Freirider (25. September 2012)

Servus Terrier,
Der Trail nennt sich 
"Portail de Fully"
Gib das einfach mal bei Google ein, auf Youtube sind auch einige Videos zu sehen.
Also ich will den spätestens nächstes Frühjahr mal fahren.
Ist aber halt doch ne ganz schöne Strecke bis dahin, deswegen lohnt sich nur ein Wochenendausflug oder länger.

Leider kann ich Morgen nicht mit nach Blaubeuren, wäre mal wieder Lustig! Samstag war auch Super.


----------



## reinerskill (25. September 2012)

huhu
gibt es keine ordentlichen strecken rund um biberach?
war am sonntag am jordanberg, ziemlich schöne strecken (bin neuling, deshalb ist das für mich neu und ausreichend).
möchte aber auch gern mal woanders fahren, was ist zu empfehlen. möchte nicht unbedingt ne halbe weltreise für ein paar stunden biken unternehmen ... empfehlungen? 

danke


----------



## Freirider (25. September 2012)

Wie sieht es eigentlich am Freitag oder Samstag aus?
Da hätte ich auch Zeit und Lust zu bike!
Lautertal würde mal wieder Laune machen.


----------



## Terrierer (25. September 2012)

reinerskill schrieb:


> huhu
> gibt es keine ordentlichen strecken rund um biberach?
> war am sonntag am jordanberg, ziemlich schöne strecken (bin neuling, deshalb ist das für mich neu und ausreichend).
> möchte aber auch gern mal woanders fahren, was ist zu empfehlen. möchte nicht unbedingt ne halbe weltreise für ein paar stunden biken unternehmen ... empfehlungen?
> ...



Hallo reinerskill

Es ist schwierig was zu empfehlen wenn man nicht weiß welche Vorlieben du hast.
Wenn dir der jordanberg gut gefällt dann wäre vielleicht die mtb Gruppe in ummendorf  was für dich.die fahren immer dienstags um 17.00uhr.das ist ne klassische cc-touren gruppe.wenn dir das zu langweilig ist kannst auch mal mit nach blaubeuern.......

Viel Spaß in und um bc


----------



## Terrierer (25. September 2012)

Freirider schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich am Freitag oder Samstag aus?
> Da hätte ich auch Zeit und Lust zu bike!
> Lautertal würde mal wieder Laune machen.



Wenns Wetter am sa oder so einigermaßen mitmacht würd ich nochmal gerne in die Berge/Allgäu..


----------



## Hibbo (25. September 2012)

Wär am Mittwoch auch gerne wieder dabei, vielleicht nicht ganz so früh. 16.30 - 17.00 Uhr hört sich gut an.

P.S.: Bin immer noch deprimiert vom nassen Samstags-Berganstieg, als mir Freirider mit einem Kettenblatt davon fährt


----------



## Pablo P. (25. September 2012)

Freirider schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich am Freitag oder Samstag aus?
> Da hätte ich auch Zeit und Lust zu bike!
> Lautertal würde mal wieder Laune machen.



Freitag ist immer schwierig bei mir, kann da immer nur bis ca. 15.45 Uhr. Samstag hätte ich aber auch Lust, Allgäu allerdings eher wenn's wirklich trocken ist. Wurzeltrails wie am Grünten sind bei mir Regen viel(!) zu heikel...  Lautertal wär aber auch mal wieder schön (bei kompetentem Guide )!


----------



## Tobiwan (25. September 2012)

Fährt morgen jemand von BC nach Blaubeuren - wenn ja wäre es super wenn er sich bei mir meldet. Ich hab Bock auf biken, aber kein Auto vor 19:00 Uhr.

Wenn das Wetter am Wochenende mitspielt, wäre ich auch für eine schnelle Tour im Allgäu zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freirider (26. September 2012)

Oh man ganz vergessen das ich am Freitag und Samstag im Kurzurlaub bin!
Jetzt hab mich ich mich schon so auf Allgäu gefreut!
Heute geht es bei mir leider nicht, komm erst gegen 19:00 Uhr raus.
War gestern noch kurz auf dem Bussen. Hab zwei Trails gefunden, ziehmlich flowig aber nicht wirklich lohnenswert.


----------



## Terrierer (26. September 2012)

sorry Tobiwan meine kompakte Grossraumlimo ist schon voll.
ich /wir fahren auch schon um kurz nach drei in BC los.


----------



## reinerskill (26. September 2012)

Wann trifft sich die MTB Gruppe in / von Ummendorf denn immer und vor allem wo ist Start? 
Liest sich interessant.
Sonst gibt es nix Rund um Biberach?
Außer das schöne Allgäu (wo genau zB?) und Blaubeuren?!


----------



## molotov (26. September 2012)

https://plus.google.com/115228069651833126501/posts
das ist die Google+ Seite, ich bin allerdings auch noch nie mitgefahren, habs aber auch vor wenn ich in ein bis zwei Wochen wieder mehr Luft hab.
Dann gerne auch mal wieder im Allgäu. Ich fahre immer nach Großholzleute und dann ne Runde über Sonneckgrat, Hauchenberg und Kugel. Sind ein paar nette Trails dabei (manches ist fast etwas zu heftig mit dem Hardtail)


----------



## Tobiwan (27. September 2012)

Und, wie ist das Mega gefahren?


----------



## Pablo P. (27. September 2012)

Hi Tobi!

Mir war's schlicht zu tief vorne. Das 115er Steuerrohr bei einem L-Rahmen hat bei mir(!) schon ziemlich früh Überschlagsgefühle aufkommen lassen. Und fühlte sich trotz der kurzen Sitzposition (die ich aber dank meines kurzen Oberkörpers sonst okay fand) vom Radstand her recht lang an - ähnlich wie das Speci Enduro. Ich glaube nicht, dass ich da mit meiner Fahrweise und meinen Präferenzen glücklich werden würde.

Momentan geht die Überlegung darum wieder mehr in die Richtung "spielerisch" und "technischer Trail" und weniger Megavalanche-Highspeed-Rad a la Nukeproof. Also eher der "Terrierer-Ansatz in XL" - potentes AM mit 36er Gabel drin. Sowas wie das AM von Propain z.B. Oder sogar gleich ein Giant Reign 1 oder Speci Stumpjumper EVO, dann die 32er Gabel raus und eine 36er/34er rein. Alles nicht so einfach... 

Aber mal sehen, Hibbo und ich haben bei Alutech je ein Tagesticket fürs Testival in Brixen gewonnen, vielleicht schau ich ja tatsächlich noch vorbei und teste mich meschugge. 

@all: Was geht morgen?


----------



## Tobiwan (27. September 2012)

Hey, hey, hey Brixen wäre super. Ich bin vom Mittwoch bis Sonntag unten - die Trails sind der Hammer. Kann ich nur empfehlen! Dazu ein schönes Glas Rotwein und bella italia ist da.

Vorne tief ist super, hör auf mit dem Trailgestolpere  Lieber mit Vollgas drüber und dann das Gleiche nochmal - Spaß beseite, so unterschiedlich kann sich "gut" anfühlen. Das Reign kenne ich - ist allerdings auch ziemlich kurz am Oberrohr. Ich glaube, das Testival wäre ganz gut für dich, um die verschiedenen Bikes mal zu fahren.
Gruss
Tobi


----------



## Hibbo (27. September 2012)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Hey, hey, hey Brixen wäre super. Ich bin vom Mittwoch bis Sonntag unten - die Trails sind der Hammer. Kann ich nur empfehlen! Dazu ein schönes Glas Rotwein und bella italia ist da.
> 
> Vorne tief ist super, hör auf mit dem Trailgestolpere  Lieber mit Vollgas drüber und dann das Gleiche nochmal - Spaß beseite, so unterschiedlich kann sich "gut" anfühlen. Das Reign kenne ich - ist allerdings auch ziemlich kurz am Oberrohr. Ich glaube, das Testival wäre ganz gut für dich, um die verschiedenen Bikes mal zu fahren.
> Gruss
> Tobi



Ganz Deiner Meinung der Pablo muss unbedingt mit und vielleicht auch noch nen 2 Tag dann kann er ausgiebig sein neues "Traum-Bike" testen


----------



## Tobiwan (27. September 2012)

Ich kann die Gegend Brixen einfach nur empfehlen und wenn noch Testival ist und ich ein Bike suchen würde, wäre ich sicherlich da.

Mal ganz was anderes - es geht um Biken. Ich würde am Samstag nach Albstadt fahren, vielleicht auch nur einen halben Tag. Die Strecken sehen auch mit einem Alles-Rund-Bike super fahrbar aus. Hab mal wieder Bock auf Anlieger und Sprünge. Wer der erlauchten Bikerunde hat Zeit (Bock auf Biken setze ich sowieso voraus )?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freirider (27. September 2012)

Albstadt ist zum Sau rauslassen ganz gut.
Ich würde auch gerne mit gehen, bin leider mal wieder verplant.
Das macht sogar mit nem gescheiten Hardtail Spaß.
Die Trails waren das letzte mal recht gut geshaped und machten echt laune.
Das nächste mal bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei.
Hab auch mal wieder Bock auf Park!


----------



## Pablo P. (27. September 2012)

Sorry, beim Wort "Bikepark" kam aus meinem Keller grad ein klägliches Quieken und mein AMS hat sich zitternd hinterm Altpapier versteckt... ich glaub, das will da nicht hin! 

A propos "hör auf mit dem Trailrumgestolpere" - kam der Satz grad echt von jemandem der sein Reign X verscheuert hat...?!  Wegen Brixen kann ich grad noch nix genaueres sagen, meld mich dazu nochmal in ein paar Tagen.


----------



## Freirider (27. September 2012)

Hey Björn, willst mein Hardy?
Kannst das ja nach Albstadt mitnehmen.
Aber vergesst nicht, da ist Safetyjacket- und Fullfacehelmpflicht!
Wünsch viel Spaß (will auch mit)!


----------



## Pablo P. (27. September 2012)

Danke Dir, Michael, aber für den Moment kneif ich noch...  Ich denke, ich gehe nach Bad Urach und fahr mit meinem Kumpel ne schöne Runde.


----------



## Freirider (27. September 2012)

Was heist hier kneifen,auf dem Trail bist ja recht sicher.
Es muß ja nicht immer Bikepark sein. 
Urach ist ja auch Geil.


----------



## flipdascrip (28. September 2012)

samstag nachmittag oder sonntag wäre drin.
aber nicht so lang von mamas fleischtöpfen wegbleiben. 
blau- oder lautertal. 
zur not auch die holy trails vom risstal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pablo P. (28. September 2012)

Wäre fürs Lautertal zu haben, war da schon gefühlt ewig nicht mehr! Wie, was, wann, wo?


----------



## Pablo P. (29. September 2012)

Ich fahr heut nachmittag, ich denk mal Lautertal, so ab 14 Uhr... jemand dabei?


----------



## Pablo P. (29. September 2012)

Update: hier regnet's, ich bleib daheeme, trink Tee und knabber Gebäck!


----------



## flipdascrip (29. September 2012)

Pablo P. schrieb:


> Update: hier regnet's, ich bleib daheeme, trink Tee und knabber Gebäck!



so mach ich´s auch. 
Ich denke ich starte morgen was. Da ist auch der Wetterbericht besser. 
Update heute abend.


----------



## Tobiwan (29. September 2012)

Albstadt war geil und trocken


----------



## flipdascrip (30. September 2012)

im moment hab ich schlechte karten.
weil frauchen gestern lange weg war bin ich gerade die haupaufsicht der kinder.


----------



## Pablo P. (1. Oktober 2012)

Mir ist Nieselregen egal, weshalb ich heute für ne kurze Runde nach Blaubeuren fahre. Werde so ab 17.00/17.15 losrollern. Evtl. die letzte Abfahrt dann schon mit Kampf...äääh, Kopflampe! Wer hat Bock mitzukommen?


----------



## Jochen_DC (1. Oktober 2012)

Bitte auf link und dann 'gefällt mir' klicken. Viiiielen Dank 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1224691


----------



## reinerskill (2. Oktober 2012)

Sehr geiles Bild @Jochen
Wo war das?

Komm im Moment leider gar nicht zum fahren


----------



## Jochen_DC (2. Oktober 2012)

vielen Dank  Ist in der Lenzerheide am Wochenende entstanden im Rahmen des Lensescape Fotoworkshops, an dem Tag sind wir im dunklen den berg hochgeklettert um direkt bei sonnenaufgang fotografieren zu können. sind schöne ergebnisse rausgekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dzieni (5. Oktober 2012)

Wurde morgen nach Albstadt gehen. Hätte noch Platz im Bus - wenn noch jemand mit möchte P.N. an mich. Grüßle


----------



## Freirider (5. Oktober 2012)

Oh man, und ich bin nicht da.
Aber wie wäre es am Sa. oder So.in zwei Wochen noch mal.
vielleicht kriegen wir ja ein par Leute zusammen!
Nächstes Wochenende ist erstmal Snowboarden angesagt, eeeeeendlich!!


----------



## Hibbo (6. Oktober 2012)

Ist Dein Wicked 170 noch nicht angekommen Freirider?


----------



## Freirider (6. Oktober 2012)

Doch, es ist letzte Woche gekommen.
Hab auch schon ne Runde gedreht.
Ein Traum!!


----------



## Pablo P. (6. Oktober 2012)

Ist es jetzt ein M oder ein L geworden?


----------



## Freirider (10. Oktober 2012)

So, Snowboarden fällt leider aus!
Mein Kumpel ist Krank geworden und allein fahren macht kein Sinn.

Wie sieht es am Wochenende mit Biken aus?
Hat jemand von Euch schon etwas geplant?
Sonst würde ich am Samstag nach Albstadt fahren, wenn jemand Lust und Zeit hat mitzukommen, kann er sich ja melden.



AW Björn. Ist ein L.


----------



## Pablo P. (10. Oktober 2012)

Dann beantrage ich hiermit eine Proberunde auf Deinem neuen Gefährt! 

Grüße,

Björn (leider grad schwer verschnupft)


----------



## Freirider (10. Oktober 2012)

Na klar, aber erst wenn du wieder Gesund bist!
Keine Viren auf mein schönes neues Bike


----------



## Tobiwan (10. Oktober 2012)

Da Treuchtlingen bei mir wohl ausfällt, wäre ich am Samstag (eventuell) mit dabei. Achse gibts dann auch wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freirider (12. Oktober 2012)

Sonst noch jemand Lust auf Bikepark Albstadt?
Würde Morgen zwischen 9:00 Uhr und 10:00 Uhr losfahren.
Hab noch Platz auf und im Auto!


----------



## flipdascrip (12. Oktober 2012)

morgen früh geht nicht bei mir.
hab mir so eine künstliche sonne für den helm besorgt. 
würde ich am we gerne mal ausprobieren aber ich glaub ich hab angst alleine nachts im wald. 
wer hat auch so ein gerät und hält händchen mit mir?


----------



## dzieni (12. Oktober 2012)

hio flip,

würde ggf sonntag abend mitgehen. meld mich nochmal. 

grüßle, dzieni


----------



## Freirider (16. Oktober 2012)

Da dieses Wochenende ja wieder Super Wetter sein soll, überlege ich am Samstag oder Sonntag nach Albstadt oder Hindelang zu fahren!
Hat jemand Lust mitzukommen?
Hab mir jetzt auch Schlammreifen bestellt, die werde ich so wie es aussieht dieses Wochenende zwar nicht brauchen. Aber am Samstag in Albstadt wäre etwas mehr Grip nicht schlecht gewesen.
Wie hat Tobi so schön gesagt!
 " Die Strecke war flüssig" 

Wenn jemand mitfahren möchte, einfach melden!


----------



## Tobiwan (18. Oktober 2012)

Also Albstadt wäre schon geil weil die Strecke einfach nur Laune macht. Gerade jetzt im Trockenen sollte auch das Fahren flüssig sein. Wie wärs mit Samstag so ab 11? 

Was macht den die restliche alte Herren Runde? Hat keiner mehr Lust auf Biken? Kommt schon, so ein letztes Mal die Sonne genießen bevor es in die matschige Jahrszeit geht!


----------



## DenK (18. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin am WE auch ziemlich sicher in Albstadt anzutreffen. Weiß noch nicht genau wann, aber vielleicht sieht man sich ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flipdascrip (18. Oktober 2012)

samstag vormittags bin ich halt meistens alleinerziehend.
sonntag ist schon eher drin.


----------



## Freirider (18. Oktober 2012)

Na endlich, und ich dachte schon hier sind alle am Bretter wachsen (meins ist fertig)
Also bei mir geht leider nur Samstag, 11:00 Uhr hört sich gut an!
Am Sonntag ist Silo abdecken angesagt.

Sonst noch jemand Lust mitzukommen?
Wärmer und trockener wird es nicht mehr!

Hey Tobi, hast die Schraube raus bekommen?
Oder müssen wir Morgen noch einen Arbeitseinsatz starten?

@ Denk, hast Du was neues in Sachen Trail in BC?


----------



## Tobiwan (18. Oktober 2012)

Michi, die Schraube sitzt noch bombenfest im Schaltauge - aber für Albstadt müsste das schon passen.


----------



## Freirider (18. Oktober 2012)

Wollen wir es hoffen!
Wie sieht es aus mit Samstag  soll ich Dich wieder abholen?
Bin noch mit nem biker aus RV in kontakt, er würde auch nach Albstadt kommen.
Vielleicht kriegen wir dieses We. Noch ne coole Truppe zusammen.
Schade das Flipo nicht mit kann! Mach mer halt mal wieder ne Ausfahrt am Sonntag.
Ich wäre auf jeden Fall dabei.


----------



## Pablo P. (19. Oktober 2012)

Nach 2 Wochen krankheitsbedingter Zwangspause geh ich heute zunächst mal 2 Stunden nach Blueberry Up'n'Downhill. Am Wochenende bin ich dann leider nicht vor Ort - aber da fällt mir ein, hat jemand von Euch zufällig nen schönen GPS Track für die Gegend rund um Durbach/Kniebis/Freudenstadt??


----------



## Freirider (19. Oktober 2012)

Wann würdest Du losfahren?


----------



## Pablo P. (19. Oktober 2012)

13.30 Lidl Parkplatz in Blaubeuren!


----------



## Pablo P. (19. Oktober 2012)

Mann, war das geil heute!!! Perfekte Bedingungen, 20 Grad, bunter Herbstwald, Omis die einen vor Unfällen bewahren wollen... 

Wünsch Euch viel Spaß morgen in Albstadt!


----------



## Freirider (19. Oktober 2012)

Da muß ich mich Anschliessen.
Der Ausrit war Klasse!
Hoffentlich haben wir noch mehr solche Tage!

Und Danke, werd ich haben


----------



## flipdascrip (20. Oktober 2012)

morgen mittagessen bei omi. 
danach kalorienvernichten im großen lautertal. 
treffpunkt vor ort grundsätzlich möglich. 
kurzfristige absprachen per handy erforderlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flipdascrip (23. Oktober 2012)

ich mach am donnerstag einen _NACHTRITT_,
wer mitkommt ist der _HIT_,
zuhausebleiben ist _SHIT_!


----------



## Freirider (25. Oktober 2012)

Hey Flip,
was hast du denn für eine künstliche Sonne?
Ich möchte mir auch eine besorgen und HIT sein!
Dann bin ich bei Deinen Nachtfahrten auch dabei!


----------



## Hibbo (25. Oktober 2012)

Kann Dir nur die Magicshine Lampen empfehlen, PAblo und ich haben noch die VorgÃ¤ngerlampe der MJ808 wenn es um die 1k Lumen sein sollen. FÃ¼r maximale HÃ¶hensonne dann die MJ880.

Das schÃ¶ne ist das man die Lampen nun problemlos in Deutschland kaufen kann, wir mussten die am Anfang noch in China bei DealXtreme mit einem Adapter bestellen und beim Zoll abholen. 

http://www.magicshinelights.de/mj-808-e/
http://www.magicshinelights.de/mj-880u/

Falls Geld keine Rolle spielt kannst natÃ¼rlich auch bei den teuren Mitbewerbern einkaufen und 300-800â¬ ausgeben. Ob die dann aber mehr kÃ¶nnen sei dahin gestellt


----------



## flipdascrip (25. Oktober 2012)

Freirider schrieb:


> Hey Flip,
> was hast du denn für eine künstliche Sonne?
> Ich möchte mir auch eine besorgen und HIT sein!
> Dann bin ich bei Deinen Nachtfahrten auch dabei!



ich hab die hier mit helmhalter:
http://www.magicshinelights.de/mj-872/
wird hier im forum allgemein gelobt.

die richtige feuertaufe steht noch aus. vielleicht ist das aber auch nichts für mich weil ich mich zu sehr fürchte im dunklen wald.
ich berichte dann morgen mal.


----------



## Pablo P. (25. Oktober 2012)

Magicshine 872 an den Lenker, 808 an den Helm, und die Nacht wird Dein Freund. Die 880 ist wohl noch etwas heller, hat aber eine weniger breite Ausleuchtung, dafür halt mehr Leuchtdistanz. Da ich des Nachts selten über 50 km/h fahre, halte ich die 872er aber für tauglicher als die 880er. Momentan fahre ich, wie von hibbo angesprochen, nen Vorgänger der 808 am Helm und zwei gute Taschenlampen am Lenker. Damit geht's auch schon ganz gut.

Tip: Wenn möglich, immer zwei Lampen gleichzeitig an haben. Es soll schon mehr als ein Biker einen größeren Purzelbaum hingelegt haben, weil seine einzige Beleuchtung durch einen stärkeren Stoß o.ä. ausgeschaltet wurde. Bei 40 km/h auf dem Trail bei absoluter Dunkelheit bestimmt ein Traum...


----------



## flipdascrip (25. Oktober 2012)

aaaaalso dann will ich euch mal nicht länger unwissend lassen und meine erlebniserzählung zum besten geben:

"Mein erstes Mal"

setup: 
magicshine auffe kopf und fenix ld 20 am lenker. 
Die fenix war immer auf kleinster stufe und diente als backup bzw. als ablendlicht im straßenverkehr. 
außerdem rücklicht an der sattelstütze mit optionalem epilepsie-stroposkop-modus ebenfalls für den straßenverkehr.

licht: 
die magicshine macht schon ordentlich druck! damit lässt sich schon ganz nett durchs gehölz jodeln. 
allerdings sind die konturen irgendwie gedämpft. ich war mir über den untergrund nicht so sicher wie tagsüber. dadurch war mein fahrstil schon etwas konservativer und etwas hölzern. ein bisschen so wie leicht diffuses licht beim skifahren.
das viele laub auf dem boden verstärkt diesen eindruck vermutlich noch. 
ob das mit einer guten lenkerlampe besser wird? vielleicht hätte ich auch die fenix noch aufdrehen sollen?

gesamteindruck:
naja geht so. grundsätzlich ist es halt dunkel, kalt und feucht. das befeuert nicht unbedingt meine endorphinausschüttung.
ich hab eigentlich kein problem mit alleine fahren. sogar bei den überschaubaren möglichkeiten in biberach schaffe ich es meistens motiviert zu bleiben. heute abend fiel das allerdings ziemlich schwer. 
ich fand das alles ziemlich eintönig. ich fahr da so in meinem hellen tunnel und um mich herum ist es halt nacht. 
uphills sind irgendwie unentspannt und weil der sensenmann hinter jedem busch hockt trete ich rein wie bekloppt.  
downhill ist schon besser, da kann er ruhig kommen der sensenmann, dann mäh ich ihn nämlich nieder. aber wie beschrieben fehlen die konturen und die konsequenzen eines sturzes allein im nächtlichen wald sind irgendwie immer im hinterkopf.
außerdem tun mir die hasen, rehe, werwölfe und säbelzahntiger leid, die in massen vor meinem lichtkegel reisausnehmen. sie müssen denken ich bin der apokalyptische reiter der sie mit seinem flammenschwert heimsucht.   

aber cooler als die affen hinter den beleuchteten fenstern der muckibude kam ich mir allemal vor. das nächste mal aber doch lieber mit mindestens einem mitstreiter.
also ran männer und die fernöstliche LED-Industrie mit harten euros unterstützen! ansonsten muss ich noch joggen gehen um in der kalten jahreszeit in bewegung zu bleiben und das könnt ihr nicht ernsthaft wollen!


----------



## Pablo P. (26. Oktober 2012)

Versuch mal die große Lampe auf den Lenker zu montieren und die Fenix an die Rübe tackern. Das sollte deutlich schärfere Bodenkonturen geben, wenngleich auch natürlich etwas weniger Ausleuchtung in die Ferne...

Bolzen wie tagsüber würde ich aber eh nicht, da Rehe und Werwölfe vielleicht ja dochmal aus der Randdunkelheit in meinen Lichtkegel treten. Und auf Wildschaden kann ich mit meinem Bike gerne verzichten...


----------



## Hibbo (26. Oktober 2012)

Sehr schöne guten morgen Lektüre Flip, "MADE MY DAY"!!!!

Hab gestern abend auch noch meine Lampen Kombi getestet in der berühmt berüchtigten Rottenacker Buchhalde.
MJ808 (ca. 700 Lumen) am Helm und die kleine Walter CTP Tactical Pro (ca. 170 Lumen) am Lenker, gefällt mir am besten wenn die stärkste Lampe am Helm ist und immer meine Blickrichtung ausleuchtet.


----------



## Pablo P. (27. Oktober 2012)

Hat jemand von Euch Lust im Winterpokal mitzumachen? Hätte noch 3 Spots im Team "Grottenolme" zu vergeben, einfach nur so aus Spaß und als Motivationshilfe... auf geht's, Lampe aufn Kopp und raus ins Schneegestöber! 

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/233


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobiwan (27. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin dabei!


----------



## Pablo P. (27. Oktober 2012)

...da waren's nur noch 2!


----------



## Tobiwan (27. Oktober 2012)

Sag ma, wo bin ich jetzt dabei? Was mach ma da? In der Kälte biken?


----------



## Pablo P. (28. Oktober 2012)

Genau das!  Biken und Skilanglauf gibt am meisten Punkte... Laufen und andere Sportarten weniger. Darum, und weil ich (noch) keine Langlaufski habe, bzw. weil biken auch im Schnee schee ist, gehen wir brav den ganzen Winter über biken, um unseren Punktestand zu verbessern. 

Wir könnten ja evtl. auch einen fixen, wöchentlichen Termin (natürlich für alle BC-User hier, nicht nur für die Grottenolme) andenken, als weitere Motivationshilfe über den Winter...?


----------



## Tobiwan (28. Oktober 2012)

Super! Was hälst du davon, wenn wir den festen Termin aufs Wochenende legen? Dann wären auch mal größere Ausfahrten drin und vielleicht kann der ein oder andere dann mit dazu stoßen.
Hab gerade gesehen, dass es auch ein internes Ranking gibt. Coole Sache - wie ist das - der letzte zahlt das Bier?


----------



## Hibbo (28. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin dafür man trifft sich jeden abend um 17:00 Uhr und geradelt wird bis 22 Uhr. Jeder sollte sich 4-5 Ersatz Akku`s beschaffen und ein zweites Ladegerät. Damit sollte der erste Platz sicher sein  

*Ironie off*

Ein nachmittag am Wochenende hört sich gut an, wenn dann noch die Sonne rausschaut ist es ein Traum im Schnee unterwegs zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freirider (28. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin auch dabei!
Am Wochenende würde es bei mir auch öfters gehen.
Ihr dürft aber nicht vergessen das der Schnee auch in den Alpen liegt.
Somit sind die meisten Wochenenden für das Snowboarden reserviert.
wie sieht es den unter der Woche aus?
ich könnte am Freitag spät Nachmittags.


----------



## flipdascrip (28. Oktober 2012)

ja Freitag spät nachmittag ist gut, evtl. auch Donnerstag.
.....hmmm, Winterpokal, also trainieren kann man meine sporadischen Ausfahrten ja nicht nennen. Da werd ich sowieso Letzter.
.....eigentlich sollten Skitouren (also Aufstieg mit Muskelkraft) genauso gewertet werden wie Skilanglauf. Das kommt dem Mountainbiken eh am nächsten. Wo kann man Regelanpassungen beantragen?

Ach scheiss an! Ich bin dabei. Vielleicht zwing ich mich dann ja den Allerwertesten hochzukriegen, und wenn ich zum joggen geh!


----------



## Freirider (28. Oktober 2012)

Ich sehe das genau so wie Flip!
Das ist ein Grund den Plattgesessenen Bürohintern auch im Winter in Schwung zu bringen.
Nicht das meine frisch aufgebaute Kondition (wenn man das so nennen darf) wieder flötten geht!


----------



## Pablo P. (29. Oktober 2012)

Yippie! Flip ist ebenfalls bestätigt! Damit sind wir fast komplett. Fehlt nur noch das Gründungsmitglied des letzten jahres, bucki08. 

Freitag später Nachmittag geht bei mir nicht, da muss ich jugendliche Korbballer durch die Halle hetzen. Ab 18 Uhr wäre ich wieder verfügbar. Allerdings würde ich Donnerstag Abend bevorzugen... dunkel isses ja so oder so!


----------



## Hibbo (29. Oktober 2012)

Falls noch jemand einen Platz im besten Winterpokal Team benötigt da die Grottenolme nun voll sind, kann hier gerne mitmischen 

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/307


----------



## Tobiwan (29. Oktober 2012)

Also Monat, Dienstag und Donnerstag abend gehen bei mir nicht - ansonsten bin ich dabei. Freitag wäre schon ganz nett oder halt WoEnde...?? Immer diese demokratischen Terminfindungspläne mit Endlosschleife - Los Gründer - sag an


----------



## molotov (29. Oktober 2012)

Was habt ihr denn vor nachts zu fahren?


----------



## Freirider (29. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaub es wird wohl aufs Wochenende rauslaufen.
Leider sind wir so wie es aussieht unter der Woche alle Beschäftigt.
Bei mir geht Dienstag und Mittwoch nicht.
Wie wär denn Samstag Nachmittag!
Zusätzlich wäre Freitag ne kleine Runde um BC möglich.


----------



## Pablo P. (30. Oktober 2012)

Bisher bleibt also Freitag (abend?), Samstag und Sonntag. Letzterer ist aber bei einigen halt familiär immer so ne Sache... also Vorschlag vom Founding Father:

Haupttermin: Samstag nachmittag 14 Uhr (13.30???), da sollten immer so 2-3 Stunden gehen, dann friert der große Onkel ohnehin ab...
Zusätzliche Termine: Einfach fröhlich hier posten. Es werden sich immer wieder einige Fahrer finden, da bin ich sicher!

Abfahrt und Dauer etc. werden 1-2 Tage vorher von demjenigem gepostet der sich dazu bemüßigt fühlt, den Guide in der entsprechenden Gegend zu machen! 

Fahrer, die Kaffee und Kuchen mitbringen, bekommen ein Sternchen ins Fleißarbeitsheftchen...

So, und jetzt drückt mir die Daumen, dass mein geschwollenes Bein den Lautertalpurzelbaum zügig verarbeitet, ich will bikeeeeeen!!!


----------



## Freirider (30. Oktober 2012)

Hey Leute,
Morgen wird erstmal der Schluckmuskel trainiert!!
Helloweenparty im WOODPECKER!!
Am Donnerstag ist ja frei!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobiwan (30. Oktober 2012)

Morgen abend spielt Skaos in BC - nur so...


----------



## Pablo P. (1. November 2012)

Hallo liebe Katerfreunde!

Ankündigung: Morgen, Freitag, den 02.11.12 gehe ich ab ca. 13.30 Uhr für 2 Stunden auf die Trails rund um Blaubeuren. Mitfahrer gesucht! 

Am Samstag soll's nachmittags ja regnen, deshalb überlege ich, mich entgegen meiner sonstigen Gewohnheiten schon gegen 10.30 Uhr einzudreckeln. Welches weitere Erdferkel wäre ggf. ebenfalls dabei?


----------



## Freirider (1. November 2012)

So wie es aussieht bin ich dabei!


----------



## Tobiwan (1. November 2012)

ich bin morgen auch dabei - wo ist Abfahrt und wer kann mich mitnehmen?


----------



## Freirider (1. November 2012)

Ich kann dich mitnehmen.
Soll ich Dich um kurz vor eins abholen?
Hey Björn, gleicher Ort wie letztes mal!?


----------



## Pablo P. (1. November 2012)

Yessss, wieder Lidl Parkplatz!


----------



## Tobiwan (1. November 2012)

Hey micha, wäre super. Ich stehe 12:50 abholbereit vor dem Haus. cu tobi


----------



## flipdascrip (1. November 2012)

ich will auch mit!
meint ihr den lidl richtung jordan ei?
13:30 dort?


----------



## flipdascrip (1. November 2012)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Hey micha, wäre super. Ich stehe 12:50 abholbereit vor dem Haus. cu tobi



Hast Du mir nicht vor wenigen Stunden am Telefon gesagt, dass Du die nächsten Tage nicht radfährst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freirider (1. November 2012)

Hey flip soll ich dich auch mitnehmen?


----------



## flipdascrip (1. November 2012)

das wäre traumhaft.
ich fahr mit dem rad zu tobi. dann hast du es leichter. 
einverstanden?


----------



## Pablo P. (4. November 2012)

Der Winterpokal steht an, das Wetter ist passenderweise unangenehm, und uns ist das egal!

Bisher soll Mittwoch ja trocken sein, ich schlage deshalb einen Niteride vor!

Abfahrt 18.30 Uhr in Schelklingen?


----------



## flipdascrip (5. November 2012)

mittwoch ist bei mir mal wieder dienstreise angesagt. 
ich kann also nicht weil ich so unglaublich wichtig bin .


----------



## Freirider (5. November 2012)

Bei mir ist es leider auch etwas schlecht, hab bis 18:45 Termine!
Es wird also nicht ganz reichen.
Am Freitag oder Samstag hab ich aber Zeit!


----------



## Hibbo (5. November 2012)

Bin auch auf Geschäftsreise und komm am Mittwoch erst um 20 Uhr wieder in Stuttgart am Flughafen an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pablo P. (5. November 2012)

Alles faule Hundlinge! LOL!


----------



## flipdascrip (5. November 2012)

ich gebe zu, dass sich mein fahrradspezifisches konsumverhalten in den letzten monaten exponentiell gesteigert hat.
.....aber ich kann einfach nicht anderst!
das wettrüsten darf mich nicht abhängen! 
und deshalb müssen jetzt schlammreifen her!
denkt doch nur an die schlammigen wiesenquerungen vom freitag!
und dann schaut euch dieses angebot an:
http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/TYGXDTFT/geax_datura_mtb_folding_tyre 

ich musste einfach einen satz bestellen.
und ihr müsst das auch!
sonst bin ich am ende der einzige nerd hier (nicht wirklich).


----------



## Freirider (5. November 2012)

Ja aber Echt,
Leider liegen meine schlammreifen schon in der Garage.
Jetzt kann der Herbst und Winter kommen.
Das mit dem Wettrüsten ist echt schlimm.
Meine FIVE TEN sind heute gekommen, jetzt bin ich auch In.
 Ist halt doch ein geiler scheiß.
Aber sollen unsere Frauen / Freundinen doch froh sein, andere  Männer zocken oder saufen.
Meine hat mir letztes mal den Vogel gezeigt, weil ich mit meinem neuen Schlammreifen auf dem Sofa saß und mich freute wie ein kleines Kind.
Dann bin ich halt Balla aber ich find Biketeile einfach Geil.


----------



## Pablo P. (5. November 2012)

flipdascrip schrieb:


> ich gebe zu, dass sich mein fahrradspezifisches konsumverhalten in den letzten monaten exponentiell gesteigert hat.
> .....aber ich kann einfach nicht anderst!
> das wettrüsten darf mich nicht abhängen!
> und deshalb müssen jetzt schlammreifen her!
> ...



Oder doch den Klassiker hier (dicke Waden guaranteed!) http://www.bike-mailorder.de/BIKE-T...leshopping&utm_medium=preis&utm_campaign=feed


----------



## Tobiwan (6. November 2012)

Die Zeiten in den meine Freundin mich für krank hielt sind schon lange vorbei - inzwischen ist Sie sich sicher, dass es so ist. 
Wie geil ist denn ein MZ Roco Worldcup für mein Dh`ler ... Mist!


----------



## flipdascrip (6. November 2012)

Soeben voller Stolz meinen ersten Punkt beim Winterpokal eingetragen und mit Erstaunen festgestellt, dass die Kollegen gestern schon vorgelegt haben. Vor allem der Micha der alte Streber. 
.....nur der Tobi hat noch keinen Punkt (war ja klar). 

aber sagt mal, was sind denn das für Typen die nach dem zweiten Tag 80 Punkte haben. 20 Stunden radfahren....gehts noch?


----------



## Tobiwan (6. November 2012)

tsssss, dein pobliges Pünktchen habe ich heute zum Frühstück gegessen mein Gutschter! Schau mal rein - komm grad vom Spocht 
Und ja, da gibts noch ganz kranke die praktisch _nur_ Radfahren ...


----------



## Freirider (6. November 2012)

Ich will ja nächstes Jahr endlich mit Euch mithalten können!
Ist schon komisch das manche Leute am Montag mal kurz  14 Stunden biken.
Das kann glauben wer will ich bin da eher skeptisch, da ist bestimt aufgerundet worden


----------



## Tobiwan (6. November 2012)

Shit, warum habe ich Pink als Farbe bei der Grafik?


----------



## Pablo P. (7. November 2012)

Ich glaube Pink ist immer die Farbe des Führenden, denn jetzt bin ich das...  "Spitze-in-Pink!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pablo P. (7. November 2012)

Morgen Nightride! Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Freirider (7. November 2012)

Ich kann leider erst am Freitag wieder.


----------



## flipdascrip (7. November 2012)

Pablo P. schrieb:


> Morgen Nightride! Wer ist dabei?



...ich kann vielleicht.
wie wärs mit ner kleinen runde in biberach. 
hab halt mal wieder keinen zugriff aufs auto. 
wird aber sowieso schweinekalt.

ich schick dir mal meine handy nummer per pm.


----------



## Pablo P. (8. November 2012)

...arrrrrrrrrrrgh, hab mir wohl was eingefangen, somit kein Niteride für Pablito!


----------



## Pablo P. (8. November 2012)

PS: "Schweinekalt" ist gut, das erhöht den Abeteuerfaktor und ermöglicht verbessertes Bikerlatein ("Es war so kalt, dass meine 200er Scheibe trotz schleifbremsen voller Eiszapfen war...")


----------



## Freirider (8. November 2012)

Wie sieht es eigentlich am Wochenende aus?
Hat jemand Lust mit mir die Gengend um BC umzupflügen.
Oder wir packen die Bikes und fahren nach Blaubeuren oder Lautertal!


----------



## Tobiwan (8. November 2012)

Hey Freirider,
ich hätte am Samstag Zeit - eigentlich den ganzen Tag
Bei Blaubeuren bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei. Wenn du mehr Zeit hast, könnten wir auch nach Radolfzell auf den Schienerberg fahren - aber das ist schon eine Aktion. Ca. 2 Std Anreise.
Dafür gibts da das: 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JX3sqQSgv4"]Schienerberg Downhill mit Ruchti - YouTube[/nomedia]
und das
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahaVWMHjV6I"]Markus Ruchti am Schienerberg "DIE ROTE" 16.09.2012 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## flipdascrip (8. November 2012)

Freirider schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich am Wochenende aus?
> Hat jemand Lust mit mir die Gengend um BC umzupflügen.
> Oder wir packen die Bikes und fahren nach Blaubeuren oder Lautertal!



halbtagestrip sollte drin sein. tendenziell eher am so, muss mal checken.


----------



## flipdascrip (8. November 2012)

----NIGHTRIDE UPDATE-------

Allein wird nur die Hose nass,
aber zu zweit machts doppelt Spass!


7 Punkte auf einmal....
in your face!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freirider (8. November 2012)

Das gibt es nicht, den Schienerberg hatte ich heute auch schon auf dem Schirm!
Wollte heute Abend schon denn Vorschlag machen.
Mir ist es eigentlich egal Hauptsache biken.


----------



## Freirider (8. November 2012)

Also wir könnten ja am Samstag nach Radolfzell
Und am Sonntag noch ne Tour in Heimischen Gefilden.
Ich bin auf jeden Fall an beiden Tagen am Start.
Zwischendurch muß ich aber noch etwas am Hometrail bauen.


----------



## Freirider (8. November 2012)

flipdascrip schrieb:


> ----NIGHTRIDE UPDATE-------
> 
> Allein wird nur die Hose nass,
> aber zu zweit machts doppelt Spass!
> ...



Das nächste mal bin ich dabei!
Meine Lampe ist heute gekommen.


----------



## Tobiwan (9. November 2012)

Freirider schrieb:


> Also wir könnten ja am Samstag nach Radolfzell
> Und am Sonntag noch ne Tour in Heimischen Gefilden.
> Ich bin auf jeden Fall an beiden Tagen am Start.
> Zwischendurch muß ich aber noch etwas am Hometrail bauen.



Hey Micha,

hab gerade das Wetter für die Bodensee-Gegend gechecked. Demnach haben wir morgen noch Glück - zwar kein Sonnenschein aber auch kein Regen. Da es die letzten Tage auch trocken war, müsste man schön ballern können. Mir wäre es am liebsten, wenn wir Früh Raus - Früh Heim machen könnten. Da ich aber Auto-los bin, hat das nicht viel zu bedeuten.

Wie schauts denn bei den anderen aus - die rote Strecke bin ich schon gefahren und fand die schon ganz nett 
Gruss
Tobi


----------



## Freirider (9. November 2012)

Wie wäre es mit halb acht abfahrt?
Wenn noch jemand mit will, hab noch platz im und am Auto.


----------



## molotov (9. November 2012)

Irgendwer hat hier mal erwähnt, dass er boardet, wer war das denn? Bin immer auf der suche nach Leuten, die sich auch abseits der Pisten bewegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freirider (9. November 2012)

also ich versuch die Piste so gut wie möglich zu meiden.
Man bedenke was sich dort so alles rumtreibt!
Aber ich glaube hier treiben sich so einige böse Buben die abseits fahren rum.
Los outet euch oder ich tu es!
Ich schaffe es im November noch, chaka, irgendwo muß doch etwas Neuschnee liegen.


----------



## Freirider (9. November 2012)

Los Männer, letzte Möglichkeit!
Morgen 7:30 Uhr ist abfahrt nach Radolfzell.


----------



## Hibbo (9. November 2012)

Is mir echt ein bisschen zu früh und zu weit 
Ich hoffe der Pablo kommt morgen in die Puschen und wir gehen nach Bad Urach. 

Wünsch euch aber trotzdem viel Spass morgen. Möge die Macht des Flex mit euch sein


----------



## Pablo P. (11. November 2012)

Ey Jungs, sagt mal, habt Ihr die Anfahrt mit dem Auto dazu gerechnet - oder dazwischen ein paar Hefe gezischt?? 5:45h für 800hm...  

Neee, nur Spaaaß! Wie waren denn die Streckenbedingungen, und... gibt'S Bilder??


----------



## Freirider (11. November 2012)

Wieso GPS?! Da zählt nur eins, und zwar abwärts und Airtime!


----------



## Tobiwan (11. November 2012)

Wer macht denn heute noch Bilder - alles auf Video ...


----------



## Freirider (11. November 2012)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Wer macht denn heute noch Bilder - alles auf Video ...



Hab für die Zuhausegebliebenen mal zwei kleine Videos hochgeladen.

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/24757

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/24756


----------



## flipdascrip (12. November 2012)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Da es die letzten Tage auch trocken war.....



.....meteo schweiz bietet neben der Prognose bestimmt auch eine Historie an


----------



## flipdascrip (12. November 2012)

donnerstag nightride anyone?


----------



## Pablo P. (12. November 2012)

Hier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freirider (12. November 2012)

Bei mir würde ab ca.18:30 Uhr auch gehen!


----------



## Hibbo (12. November 2012)

Pfui Teufel im dunkeln fahren, bin dabei!


----------



## Freirider (13. November 2012)

Wo und wann trifft man sich am Donnerstag?


----------



## Pablo P. (13. November 2012)

Vorschlag: Schelklingen, Sporthalle 18.30 Uhr. 2-2 1/2 h. Oder sollen wir uns später treffen? Michael, wie sieht's aus, reicht Dir 18.30 in Schelklingen?


----------



## Hibbo (13. November 2012)

Musste grad "schmerzhaft" feststellen das ich am Donnerstag um 17.30 Uhr meinen Zahnarzt Termin hab. Wird verdammt eng :-(


----------



## flipdascrip (13. November 2012)

ich wär jetzt ordinär in MOFUKIN´ BC gefahren. 
Wir können aber auch ins Blautal starten wenn mich einer mitnimmt. 
Abfahrt in BC frühestens 18:00 Uhr bei mir. 

Schelklingen?
Da kenn ich nur den Turm. Der is allerdings nicht schlecht. 

Alternativ kann ich noch die Ecke Blaustein / Herrlingen / kleines Lautertal guiden. 

....oder großes Lautertal, das ist näher beim Hibbo, der dann vielleicht auch noch mitkann?

Fragen über Fragen


----------



## Freirider (13. November 2012)

Also ich habe auch um 17:15 Arzttermin. Müsste also alles bereits zum Arbeiten mitnehmen. Ich kann dich aber mitnehmen Flipp.
Denke das ich es bis 18:00 Uhr zu Dir schaffen müsste.
Dann wäre 18:45 in Schelklingen oder Lautertal realistisch.


----------



## Pablo P. (14. November 2012)

Dann stimme ich für großes Lautertal mit Flip als Guide! LOOK AT THE TIME! 18.45!


----------



## Hibbo (14. November 2012)

Werde mein bestes geben und meinem Zahnarzt klar machen das er Gas geben muss. Kann aber gut sein das ich zu spät komme. Wenn der ne Stunde braucht oder ich ein bisschen später dran komme wird es eng. Muss ja dann noch von Munderkingen nach Schelklingen fahren. I will do my very best


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pablo P. (14. November 2012)

Bilderrätsel: Wer kennt diesen Herrn?


----------



## Hibbo (14. November 2012)

Hose erkannt: check 
Bike erkannt: check
Biker erkannt: check
Strecke erkannt: check, da will ich nie wieder im nassen hochfahren


----------



## Freirider (14. November 2012)

Der Trottel hat ja den Sattel ausgefahren!
Ein Wunder das der bei der Landung mit dem Hardtail nicht irgendwo drin steckte.
Hab mir für den Winter aber ne Zweifachkurbel montiert.


----------



## Freirider (14. November 2012)

Pablo P. schrieb:


> Dann stimme ich für großes Lautertal mit Flip als Guide! LOOK AT THE TIME! 18.45!



Leider muß ich Euch doch absagen!
Mir wird es Morgen echt etwas zu stressig mit Arzttermin und Hin- und Rückfahrt, sind halt insgesamt doch fast zwei Stunden Autofahrt.
Flipp und ich fahren jetzt ab 18:30 Uhr in Biberach!
Das ist für uns Stressfreier.
Das nächste mal vielleicht wieder!


----------



## Pablo P. (15. November 2012)

Hi Michael,

das passt dann ja... wie per SMS geschrieben, habe ich eh grad wieder ein wenig Knieschmerzen, und lege eine Erholungspause ein. Möge die Nacht mit Euch sein!


----------



## Tobiwan (15. November 2012)

Ich drück Euch die Daumen für Plus-Grade ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flipdascrip (15. November 2012)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Ich drück Euch die Daumen für Plus-Grade ...



deutlich im Plus-Bereich wie Du hier entnehmen kannst:
http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/...&BKM=Baden-Wuerttemberg/PLZBereich88400_88400

....allerdings ist das für einen richtigen, männlichen Mountainbiker eher zweitrangig, weil in seinen Oberschenkeln das unauslöschliche Feuer der Leidenschaft brennt
..................unabhängig von der Außentemperatur


----------



## Tobiwan (16. November 2012)

flipdascrip schrieb:


> ....allerdings ist das für einen richtigen, männlichen Mountainbiker eher zweitrangig, weil in seinen Oberschenkeln das unauslöschliche Feuer der Leidenschaft brennt
> ..................unabhängig von der Außentemperatur



Wow, hier ist auf einmal so warm. Muss mal die Heizung runterdrehen


----------



## Freirider (18. November 2012)

Wie sieht es nächste Woche mit einem Nightride in BC aus. Wie wäre Mi. oder Do.


----------



## Pablo P. (19. November 2012)

Bei mir wird's wohl eher nicht gehen... Knie macht noch Zicken. Aber wird scho wieder...


----------



## flipdascrip (19. November 2012)

Pablo P. schrieb:


> Bei mir wird's wohl eher nicht gehen... Knie macht noch Zicken. Aber wird scho wieder...



Gute Besserung jedenfalls. Ich hab auch immer wieder Probleme mit diesem Scharnier und bin da immer ziemlich ratlos. Im Moment ist aber alles gut, toi toi toi.


----------



## flipdascrip (19. November 2012)

Freirider schrieb:


> Wie sieht es nächste Woche mit einem Nightride in BC aus. Wie wäre Mi. oder Do.



Schaut nicht so gut aus bei mir. 
Am ehesten geht noch Freitag (mit Vorbehalt).
DAMN!


----------



## Terrierer (19. November 2012)

Freirider schrieb:


> Wie sieht es nächste Woche mit einem Nightride in BC aus. Wie wäre Mi. oder Do.



Guten Tag miteinander

ich bin auch wieder einsatzbereit.
ich hätte Mi und Do Zeit.


----------



## flipdascrip (19. November 2012)

endlich, wir haben uns schon ein bisschen Sorgen gemacht (echt jetzt).


----------



## Terrierer (19. November 2012)

So ein Schulterblatt braucht ne Weile,um wieder zusammen zu wachsen.war letzte Woche auch schon wieder in blaubeuren.

ohne biken geht's einfach nicht.


----------



## Terrierer (20. November 2012)

hat jemand Lust und Zeit morgen kurzfristig aufn Grünten zu gehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jones1304 (20. November 2012)

Grünten 
Ich hab Lust Du Egoist 

Sonntag gilts aber dann mal wieder!!!


----------



## Freirider (20. November 2012)

Lust hätte ich auch! Leider muss ich arbeiten.
Aber Donnerstag Abend drehe ich ne Runde um BC, so gegen 19:00 Uhr.
Wer Lust hat mitzufahren, einfach melden.


----------



## Terrierer (21. November 2012)

so sah es heute aufm Grünten aus!









da würds euch auch gut gefallen.
leider solls aber zum WE wieder schlechter Wetter werden.


----------



## Tobiwan (21. November 2012)

Sicherlich Photoshop


----------



## Terrierer (21. November 2012)

Mist,hast mich erwischt.
eigentlich hats ja geregnet bei 17 Grad!


----------



## jones1304 (21. November 2012)

das sind doch noch die Bilder vom Sommer 
Schönes Laufrad haste hinten drauf....


----------



## Pablo P. (21. November 2012)

Oh Mann, ich will auch wieder!!! 

 @Terrierer: Wie war's dann hinten auf dem wurzeligen Abschnitt (Winterweg & Co.) - gut fahrbar?


----------



## flipdascrip (21. November 2012)

So gegen 15:45 Uhr war ich heute beruflich unterwegs nach Memmingen. Auf Höhe Erlenmoos kommt mir ein japanischer Kleinwagen mit Fahrradträger entgegen. Im Rückspiegel erkenne ich noch den Maxxis-Schriftzug auf den Reifen und ich denk mir: "Da hat der Stefan sich wohl ordentliche Reifen zugelegt und ist gleich mal an Grünten zum testen gefahren". 
......so gegen 20:45 Uhr war ich dann auch zuhause und mein Arbeitstag zuende. 
Naja jeder so wie er es verdient. Und der Stefan hatß´s nach erfolgreich kurierter Schulter verdient! 

By the way: wie ist der highroller 2 (außer viel zu teuer)?
Wenn Du einen Testbericht ablieferst schreib ich einen über die Geax Datura.


----------



## Terrierer (22. November 2012)

Pablo P.
ich bin den ganzen Trail +Winterweg gefahren,
der komplett furtztrocken und schön rollig und stufig war.
also optimale Bedingungen!

flipdascrip
das ist ja witzig,
hast du dann in Memmingen auch noch ein wenig Sonne abbekommen?

nun zu den Maxxis,
vorn hab ich den HR2 Exo drauf der auch nicht viel teurer ist als andere.
bin erst dreimal gefahren und kann soweit erst sagen dass er schon ganz guten Grip hat,jedoch fand ich den FA nicht wirklich viel schlechter.
bei trockenem Untergrund hält er sehr gut.Gummimischung fühlt sich schon viel weicher/klebriger an als zb FA.

hinten ist der Ardent Exo drauf der bei Trockenheit wirklich super hält
aaaaaaber zb in BB bei Feuchtigkeit + Laub ist der saumässig rutschig wie auf Eis!hat ja auch ein recht enges Profil.

insgesamt läuft die Maxxisbereifung schwerer den Berg rauf (leider) obwohls die "harte" Exo-Mischung ist,will garnicht wissen wie die DH Versionen laufen.
die Dämpfungseigenschaft fand ich auch recht gut da die Maxxis recht hoch aufbauen und sich auch mit recht wenig Druck fahren lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobiwan (22. November 2012)

Super Bilder vom Grünten, Terrier.
Mein Tag war da eher grau und neblig 

Die Maxxis-DH-Versionen kleben am Boden - als Tourenbereifung fahr ich vorne den 3c. Den sollte man aber nur holen, wenn´s irgendwo ein Schnäppchen gibt (und selbst dann ist der noch teuer).


----------



## Terrierer (23. November 2012)

Ich fahr am Sonntag morgen nochmal an/auf den schönen Grünten.
falls jemand Lust hat einfach melden.

Abfahrt wird so 9.00 Uhr
aber natürlich nur wenns Wetter mitspielt!


----------



## Freirider (23. November 2012)

Das wäre eine Überlegung wert.
Die Bilder sind auf jeden Fall verlockend.
Muss mal mit der Regierung abklären.


----------



## flipdascrip (23. November 2012)

Freirider schrieb:


> Muss mal mit der Regierung abklären.



....me too.


----------



## Tobiwan (23. November 2012)

... me too


----------



## flipdascrip (23. November 2012)

....i loose
Frauchen will zum Baden mit der Freundin. 
....mal sehn, vielleicht kann ich ja noch zwei Stündchen hardcore trailshredding in bc rausschinden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobiwan (23. November 2012)

Bin auch raus. Die Ummendorfer Tretfraktion trifft sich um 9:45 am Jordanbad für ne Ausfahrt. Da werd ich mich wohl anschließen.


----------



## Tobiwan (25. November 2012)

Gee Rampage Crash: Entweder die 12min ansehen oder zu 9:30 abkürzen
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZDEU4iwYso"]Gee Atherton reflects on Rampage crash - Four by Three - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## flipdascrip (25. November 2012)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Gee Rampage Crash: Entweder die 12min ansehen oder zu 9:30 abkürzen
> Gee Atherton reflects on Rampage crash - Four by Three - YouTube



Aua. 
Fast so heftig wie Deine Bodenprobe heute oder?
Aber nach so einer Portion Sauerbraten ist bestimmt alles wieder heile. 

...wenn ich so aus dem Fenster schaue, meine ich wir haben alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## Terrierer (25. November 2012)

wir haben auch alles richtig gemacht 
und das zum Gück ohne Crash!


----------



## Tobiwan (25. November 2012)

Geiles Pic Terrier. Fährst du von vorne, also Kranzegg, oder von hinten hoch? Wo gehts runter? Und wie lange braucht dein Steigflug?


----------



## Terrierer (26. November 2012)

Tobi,
ja der Grünten ist auch wirklich fotogen,
da werden sogar Handybilder richtig gut!

losgefahrn sind wir in Burgberg.
wir sind insgesamt gute drei Stunden unterwegs gewesen (+Grüntenhaus-Einkehr mit Hefe und Kuchen)
ca 90Min. fahren und 30Min tragen
und dann fast ne Stunde runterrollen


----------



## flipdascrip (28. November 2012)

....ob ich einen downhiller brauche?
HELL NO!
ich brauche sein bike und seine skills:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/54099656"]SHAN 917 on Vimeo[/ame]

....und seine Sonnenbrille auch!


----------



## flipdascrip (28. November 2012)

...ach ja und übrigens:

"don´t just ride your trail,
......................RACE IT!"


----------



## flipdascrip (19. Dezember 2012)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Vid-Four-by-Three-The-Family-Film-2012.html

....okay, falls wir irgendwann etwas vergleichbares bauen.....
....dann hol ich mir auch ein big bike


----------



## Hibbo (20. Dezember 2012)

Falls Du jemals sowas bauen solltest nenne ich Dich dann nur noch "flipdascrip Atherton"....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flipdascrip (20. Dezember 2012)

mal realistisch gesehen:
sollte der höchst unwahrscheinliche fall eintreten, dass wir etwas auch nur annäherndes bauen, werde ich es mit an sicherheit grenzender wahrscheinlichkeit gar niemals nicht springen!


----------



## flipdascrip (20. Dezember 2012)

hibbo, geh ich recht in der annahme, dass du dein fahhradstall zuwachs bekommen hat?
erzähl mal und zeig mal bilder!


----------



## Hibbo (21. Dezember 2012)

Da liegst Du richtig Flip, allerdings hängt meine schöne Fanes Enduro seit Donnerstag morgen 02:58 Uhr in Günzburg und schlummert dort und es passiert nichts mehr. Ich glaube die sind überlastet mit dem ganzen Weihnachtsgeschäft und haben mein Sperrgut Paket erstmal hinten angestellt.

Bilder folgen sobald die gute Madame dann da ist und ausgepackt wird 

Ich hoffe mal die bekommen es bis Montag auf die Reihe mir mein Weihnachtsgeschenk zu liefern denn dann kann ich in aller Ruhe über die Feiertage schrauben 

Die X0 Bremsanlage fliegt raus und meine geliebte XT kommt ran und ich hab mir für die Wintertage den Conti Baron 2.3 für vorne und hinten geholt da die Hans Dampf die drauf sind noch schlimmer wie meine Fat Alberts auf dem Stereo sein sollen. (Falls einer Interesse an einer verbauten nie benutzen X0 Bremsanlage hat incl. Scheiben meldet euch, gebe die günstig ab....) 


Hier mal noch mein Bild des Tages damit Du nicht so leer ausgehst...


----------



## Hibbo (21. Dezember 2012)

So nachdem die Madame im Zielpaketzentrum noch etwas am rum zicken war, hat Sie sich heute doch noch erbarmt bei mir um 14 Uhr vor der Haustüre zu stehen.

*
To-Do List:*
Hans Dampf runter Baron drauf --> done
Gabelschaft kürzen --> done
Bike zusammenbauen --> done
SAG einstellen --> done
X0 abbauen und XT Bremsanlage anbauen --> open


----------



## Tobiwan (21. Dezember 2012)

Geiles Teil, dass du dir da gegönnt hast!!
Eventuell würde ich gleich Lackschutzfolie draufmachen, damit das Bike auch in Jahren noch so schön dasteht wie es das jetzt macht.


----------



## flipdascrip (21. Dezember 2012)

GEIL!
- schön unaufgeregtes farbschema
- vielleicht noch ein kürzerer vorbau?
- sind die kinderkrankheiten bei den kettenstreben mittlerweile behoben?
- den bremsenwechsel kann ich nur unterschreiben
- den reifenwechsel auch


----------



## Tobiwan (22. Dezember 2012)

Sprechen wir lieber nicht über die Kettenstreben ... 
Sollte mittlerweile aber behoben sein (auch wenn ich jemanden kenne, der die 5. drin hat)


----------



## Tobiwan (22. Dezember 2012)

... und ich würd die Aufkleber von den Felgen abziehen wenns geht.... bin aber auch ein Freak  aber wer ist das hier nicht?


----------



## Hibbo (22. Dezember 2012)

Danke, 
der Vorbau hat 65 mm,  und passt für mich mit 1,90m perfekt. Bei nem kürzeren Vorbau hätte ich das XL nehmen müssen was mir dann nicht mehr wendig genug gewesen wäre. Bin in Brixen L und XL gefahren mit 45m Vorbau und hätte da eher zum XL tendiert.

Bei den Felgen Decals spiele ich noch mit den Gänseblümchen 
Ab oder nicht ab, ab oder nicht ab ...........

Das mit der Folie ist ne gut Idee, die werd ich glaub noch aufgreifen.

Bei den Kettenstreben gab es mal eine Charge die falsch verschweisst waren ansonsten wären mir da keine weiteren Probleme bekannt, und die Sitzstrebe hat schon die Materialverstärkung bekommen und ist ja die Finnen Version nachdem es da ja immer wieder mal Probleme gab.

Wird schon halten ansonsten ist der Jü ja sehr kulant und fix wenn es um so was geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freirider (22. Dezember 2012)

Was für ein fettes Teil!!!
Das schreit doch nach ner Tour im Frühling, (soll ja am Montag beginnen)!

Wer hat am 27. Lust auf nen Ausritt, Nightride auch möglich!
Oder Boarden am 28. Katja und ich hätten noch platz im Auto.
Die par Punkte würden Euch beim Winterpokal schon gut tun, brauch ja bald ein Fernglas beim zurückschauen


----------



## Pablo P. (26. Dezember 2012)

Uiiii, jetzt isse also da, die Madame! Dass Du aber gleich den Gabelschaft gekürzt hast, nehm ich ja fast persönlich. (wieviel hast denn weggesägt?) Nichtsdestotrotz werde ich natürlich dennoch in Kürze unter vorgehaltener Waffe eine ausgiebige Testrunde einfordern... auf das in Bälde noch so ein schwarzer Bomber durchs Gehölz fliegt - nur eben mit weißen Decals.


----------



## Hibbo (26. Dezember 2012)

Pablo P. schrieb:


> Uiiii, jetzt isse also da, die Madame! Dass Du aber gleich den Gabelschaft gekürzt hast, nehm ich ja fast persönlich. (wieviel hast denn weggesägt?) Nichtsdestotrotz werde ich natürlich dennoch in Kürze unter vorgehaltener Waffe eine ausgiebige Testrunde einfordern... auf das in Bälde noch so ein schwarzer Bomber durchs Gehölz fliegt - nur eben mit weißen Decals.



Keine Sorge es sind 2 Spacer dran, also so wie geplant. Allerdings hatte der Gabelschaft eine größere Länge wie benötigt  daher mussten noch 4 mm weg  Und die hässlichen Decals sind auch weg, herzlichen Dank an den Fön meiner Freundin nun war er doch mal für was zu gebrauchen.....


Da die Winterpokal Punkte immer mehr stagnieren wollte ich mal fragen ob Interesse besteht in gemütlicher Runde "Where the Trail Ends" auf Blue-Ray anzuschauen und ein Bierchen zu schlürfen, in der Hoffnung wieder etwas mehr Ansporn zu bekommen????


----------



## Tobiwan (1. Januar 2013)

Ich will die nächsten Tag auf jeden Fall biken - boarden fällt ja irgenwie aus, wenn man auf Powder steht. Wie siehts denn bei Euch aus - Blaubeuren, Lautertal oder auch Bierchen bei DVD trinken...


----------



## Freirider (1. Januar 2013)

Also ich wäre bei allem dabei! Allerdings kann ich erst ab dem 5. da ich momentan beim boarden bin. Auch wenn ich Powder steh macht es doch Laune. Und Bier Bikevideos gehn eh immer.


----------



## flipdascrip (1. Januar 2013)

just call!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flipdascrip (1. Januar 2013)

...ich würd ja gern radfahren gehen, aber seit ich den neuen Lenker montiert habe, passt das Rad nicht mehr durch die Kellertür


----------



## Freirider (1. Januar 2013)

Die wichtigsten B's. Bike, Bier, Bett.


----------



## flipdascrip (1. Januar 2013)

...aus purer Verzweiflung tu ich mir dann sowas an:


----------



## Tobiwan (1. Januar 2013)

... and bitches  und CALL!
Guter Lenker und scheiß Tür - kleine Bikeeinlage gefällig, Papa?
Der Micha ist am Samstag wieder zu haben - vielleicht gibts da schon wieder Powder. Schnee scheint ja ein bisschen zu kommen.


----------



## Tobiwan (1. Januar 2013)

und hey, bei deinen Verzeifwlungstaten wär ich auch dabei. Wo warste denn?


----------



## flipdascrip (1. Januar 2013)

radfahren: wie wärs mit morgen nachmittag, ich meld mich morgen früh. 
skifahren: ich könnte mir vorstellen das es am wochenende noch was zu ernten gibt.


----------



## flipdascrip (1. Januar 2013)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> und hey, bei deinen Verzeifwlungstaten wär ich auch dabei. Wo warste denn?



Engelspitze im einsamen Lechtal.


----------



## Jochen_DC (2. Januar 2013)

Hey Biberacher Freunde,

unser Kollege Neube steht heut zur Wahl zum Foto des Tages und würde sich über jeden Like von euch sehr freuen


----------



## Hibbo (2. Januar 2013)

flipdascrip schrieb:


> ...ich würd ja gern radfahren gehen, aber seit ich den neuen Lenker montiert habe, passt das Rad nicht mehr durch die Kellertür



So ging es mir auch fast nachdem ich das Bike montiert hatte, aber zum Glück haben wir 80 Türen. Da passt der 76 gerade so durch 
Wenigstens hast a gscheites Bier daheim!

Falls Ihr am Wochenende Biken wollt, Samstag oder Sonntag wär ich auch dabei. Das Wetter soll ja mitspielen mit 10 -11 Grad und Sonnenschein pur den ganzen Tag.


----------



## Terrierer (2. Januar 2013)

Wünsch euch ein schönes neues Jahr!

Ich will mich für diese Allgäusaison rüsten und hol mir ein 20er Kettenblatt,
und wollte fragen ob jemand noch eins braucht,da es dort Staffelpreise gibt.
Ab 5 Blätter würds dann "nur" noch 29,95euro kosten.
http://www.mountain-goat.de/product_info.php?products_id=9

Also bei Interesse PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobiwan (3. Januar 2013)

Nene, ich hol mir lieber nen 5er Pack Wadenpower


----------



## Hibbo (4. Januar 2013)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Nene, ich hol mir lieber nen 5er Pack Wadenpower



Ich würde dann auch 1 x mal Wadenpower nehmen, am besten per Hörbuch oder zum unters Kopfkissen legen


----------



## Freirider (4. Januar 2013)

oh ja, ich auch bitte! Machen wir ne Sammelbestellung.
Wie sieht es eigentlich dieses We. Aus dreht jemand ne Runde?


----------



## DenK (4. Januar 2013)

Ich wär mal wieder dabei am Wochenende, wie wärs mit Lautertal?


----------



## Freirider (4. Januar 2013)

Bei mir wäre Sonntag optimal. geht Morgen was beim Trailwork?


----------



## Tobiwan (4. Januar 2013)

Sonntag wäre super!


----------



## flipdascrip (5. Januar 2013)

Vielleicht doch noch zum skien morgen?
Die richtigen Neuschneemengen kommen zwar zu weit östlich von uns runter, aber ein bisschen was geht vielleicht doch.
Das Problem ist das ich mal wieder nicht mobil bin. 
Ansonsten auf jeden Fall radfahren.


----------



## Freirider (7. Januar 2013)

Hey Leute,
wie wäre es mal wieder mit ner Ausfahrt?
Ein Nightride wäre auch mal wieder lustig.
Ich hab kein Bock mehr auf die Rolle!


----------



## Freirider (7. Januar 2013)

Ich krieg mich nicht mehr ein!!
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGh1PpsVTi4&feature=player_detailpage"]Stenkelfeld - Training fÃ¼r Fahrradkuriere - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pablo P. (8. Januar 2013)

Halt Dich zurück Björn, Halt Dich zurück Björn, HALT DICH ZURÜCK BJÖRN!!! Ach sch... auf Zurückhaltung!!!!!!!!!!! ICH WILL WIEDER BIKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN! Blöder Rücken...


----------



## flipdascrip (9. Januar 2013)

morgen gibts null bis drei grad und achtzig prozent niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit
......perfekt für einen nightride eigentlich!?


----------



## Freirider (9. Januar 2013)

Wann und wo? Ich bin dabei!


----------



## Pablo P. (11. Februar 2013)

Ey Mädels!

Seid Ihr alle im Winterschlaf? 

Wollte nur mal fragen, ob es bereits Bilder der neuen Freeridestrecke zu bewundern gibt? Nicht, dass ich so was fahre - aber interessieren würds mich ja schon... 

Viele Grüße "In2WochensitzichwiederaufdemBike"-Björn


----------



## flipdascrip (15. Februar 2013)

....psst ist noch alles top secret  
aber keine Angst, wird alles sehr einfach fahrbar. Je nach Geschwindigkeit sollte jeder Spass haben können. 
Im Moment aber alles noch inoffiziell und unter Verschluss.


----------



## Ghoste (19. Februar 2013)

Gibts denn schon Neuigkeiten  (Also ich nehm an, dass ihr schon über die "Alternative" zum Jordanberg sprecht, weil da darf man ja nicht mehr fahren) 
Würde mich auch sehr intressieren 
Vielleicht könnte man ja auch die ein oder andere helfende Hand vor Ort noch gebrauchen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobiwan (19. Februar 2013)

Sobald es offiziell ist, kommen die aktuellen Infos hier rein. Solange, und so lange sollte das nicht mehr sein, müssen wir erst mal die Füße still halten.


----------



## Freirider (22. Februar 2013)

Ja einfach noch etwas abwarten. Es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall!!

Ich hab so Bock auf biken!!!!!!!
Hat jemand Lust am Samstag nen Nightride zu machen?
Und dannach vielleicht noch ein Bier!
Hab halt erst gegen später Zeit, so ab 18:00 Uhr vielleicht.


----------



## flipdascrip (22. Februar 2013)

Ich hab Kindergeburtstagsaction am WE. 
Sonntag Vormittag könnt ich aber noch ne Aktion einschieben. 
Snowride oder crazy Fischbach hardcore skiing.


----------



## DenK (23. Februar 2013)

Flip ich wär morgen dabei, Biberacher Trailtour?


----------



## flipdascrip (4. März 2013)

IM FRÜHJAHR BLÜHT DER SEIDELBASCHT
UND MIR VERREIST´S DA BEIDEL FASCHT!

...drum mach mer morgen nach Feierabend einen Nightride!
Nur so um die Häuser in BC zum wieder reinkommen. Wie schaut´s aus?


----------



## Freirider (4. März 2013)

Ich kann Morgen leider erst ab 19:15 Uhr! Das wird fast etwas zu spät, oder?


----------



## Freirider (4. März 2013)

bei mir wird es dann doch zu viel Morgen, hab zuhause noch so viel Arbeit!


----------



## flipdascrip (4. März 2013)

fahren nicht schrauben!


----------



## Freirider (4. März 2013)

Ja wenn es spät noch geht?
Soll ich mein Bike morgen einpacken?


----------



## Ghoste (7. März 2013)

Kurze Frage bzgl. Wartung:
Wohin bringt ihr eure Bikes zum warten?
Kleinigkeiten werden ja selbst gemacht, klar, aber was ist z.B. mit Feder- und Dämpferservice 
Habt ih da ne Adresse?
(Fox Gabel und x-Fusion Dämpfer)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pablo P. (7. März 2013)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Kurze Frage bzgl. Wartung:
> Wohin bringt ihr eure Bikes zum warten?
> Kleinigkeiten werden ja selbst gemacht, klar, aber was ist z.B. mit Feder- und Dämpferservice
> Habt ih da ne Adresse?
> (Fox Gabel und x-Fusion Dämpfer)



Ich hab von bb-bikes in Mietingen bisher nur gutes gehört... waren mir auch sehr sympathisch, als ich letztens mal vorbei geschaut habe. Allerdings habe ich selber noch nie einen Dämpfer dort zur Wartung abgegeben. 

Zitat von der Website:

"RockShox Master Service-Center

Alle RockShox sowie Fox Gabel- und Dämpfer Modelle werden bei uns offiziell gewartet.
Des weiteren haben wir nahezu alle Ersatzteile auf Lager, bzw. sollte einmal ein Teil nicht vorrätig sein kann es i.d.R binnen 48h besorgt werden.
Wir bieten Ihnen eine Service-Gabel, so dass Sie mit dieser fahren können während ihre Gabel bei uns im Service ist. Dieser Service ist selbstverständlich kostenlos."

http://www.bb-bike.de/


----------



## Ghoste (7. März 2013)

Ah 
Kannte ich noch gar nicht! Vielen Dank!
Gleich mal kontaktieren


----------



## Hibbo (7. März 2013)

Kannst ja Bescheid geben wenn alles glatt gelaufen ist, möchte meine RS Gabel und den Fox Dämpfer vom Stereo auch noch warten lassen bevor ich es dann verkaufen werde


----------



## Ghoste (7. März 2013)

Jupp, ich schau heute Nachmittag mal vorbei, liegt auf dem "nach Hause Weg".
Kann aber auch sein, dass ich erst was nach Ostern (Urlaub im Vinschgau) machen lasse.
Mein Rad ist ja noch kein Jahr alt ;-) Sobald ich was weiß geb ich Bescheid!


----------



## Tobiwan (7. März 2013)

Wenn Ihr einen richtig hochwertigen Service wollt, eventuell sogar mit Anpassung der Dämpfung dann kann ich den hier empfehlen:
http://www.flatout-suspension.de/index.php/home
Geht nach Terminvereinbarung innerhalt 1 Woche hin und zurück!


----------



## Ghoste (7. März 2013)

Danke fÃ¼r den Hinweis, aber ist halt hier nicht vor Ort.
War heute mal in Mietingen. Macht einen sehr guten, fachkundigen Eindruck!
Preise soweit ich sagen kann sehr ok (z.B. Service bzw. Check des Bikes ohne Material 14,90â¬, Gabelservice je nach Gabel unterschiedlich (bei meiner Fox mit Ãlwechsel + Material ca. 70-80â¬ meinte er))
Und will einem nix aufschwatzen, eher im Gegenteil. Meinte, dass man normalerweise ohne Probleme 2 Jahre fahren kann (klar, kommt auch wieder auf das Modell und die Fahrleistung an) und dass die Hertellerangaben vÃ¶llig Ã¼bertrieben wÃ¤ren...
War mir sympatisch. KÃ¶nnt ja selbst mal schauen und danke nochmal fÃ¼r den Hinweis!


----------



## Pablo P. (8. März 2013)

Klingt echt fair. Ich werd meine verrumpelten Dämpferelemente demnöchst wohl auch mal in Mietingen vorbei bringen.


----------



## Hibbo (8. März 2013)

Werde wohl bald auch mal den lokalen Dealer in Mietingen supporten.
Schön wenn ein Laden in der Nähe ist, der im Notfall wärend eines Services einem eine Ersatz Gabel zur Verfügung stellt.


----------



## Terrierer (13. März 2013)

Hi Jungs
nach gelungenem Start in die Saison letztes WE
würd ich gern wieder ins Lautertal.

vielleicht würd sich da ja ein Schäfchen mit-hinverirren.
geplant war ~Sonntag Mittag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## serial-killah (17. März 2013)

hey leute..
der bikepark im albstadt macht am wochenende auf. jemand lust am samstag hin zu fahren falls das wetter passt?
http://www.bikepark-albstadt.de/


----------



## Tobiwan (18. März 2013)

Wir sind ziemlich sicher da - ob Samstag oder Sonntag (oder beide) ist noch offen...


----------



## Freirider (20. März 2013)

Also so wie es aussieht fahren wir am Samstag.


----------



## Freirider (22. März 2013)

Wir müßen leider umdisponieren, aufgrund von Arbeitseinsatz auf dem Hometrail verschieben wir unsere Albstadtausfahrt auf Sonntag.


----------



## Pablo P. (22. März 2013)

Ich nehme an, Ihr habt die Wettervorhersage für Sonntag gesehen, und seid einfach so hardcore, dass Euch das nix ausmacht?  

http://www.wetteronline.de/Baden-Wuerttemberg/Albstadt_72458.htm

Übrigens: hat jemand von Euch zufällig nette GPS Tracks für Kärnten? Der Sommerurlaub wird mich da wohl hin verschlagen (mitten in die "Wildnis"), zumindest für eine Woche oder so!


----------



## Pablo P. (22. März 2013)

Pablo P. schrieb:


> Klingt echt fair. Ich werd meine verrumpelten Dämpferelemente demnöchst wohl auch mal in Mietingen vorbei bringen.



Nur um das Thema abzurunden: War jetzt da und habe Gabel + Dämpfer überholen lassen, bin bisher top zufrieden, schneller Service, sehr fairer Preis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghoste (22. März 2013)

Ah, danke für die Rückmeldung. 
Ist gut zu wissen, wie gesagt mein erster Eindruck war auch ganz gut!  @Freirider Hometrail?


----------



## Freirider (22. März 2013)

Ja Klar haben wir den Wetterbericht gesehen, dann müßen halt die Schlammreifen drauf.
Ich muß vor Finale Ligure mein neues DH erstmal richtig testen!


Das mit dem Trail wird in den nächsten Wochen noch bekannt gegeben.
aber 3 - 4 Wochen brauchen wir schon noch.
Das warten lohnt sich!!!!


----------



## reinerskill (27. März 2013)

Also Mietingen kann ich empfehlen.
Hab dort mein Fully gekauft und der Typ machte ein sehr fachmännischen und vor allem sympathischen Eindruck. Hab das Bike aber noch in seinem alten Ladengeschäft in Schwendi gekauft, wie es nun in Mietingen ausschaut ... ka 

*will endlich warme temperaturen um biken zu können*

bibber


----------



## Hibbo (28. März 2013)

Freirider schrieb:


> Ja Klar haben wir den Wetterbericht gesehen, dann müßen halt die Schlammreifen drauf.
> Ich muß vor Finale Ligure mein neues DH erstmal richtig testen!
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schickes Bike haste Dir da gegönnt


----------



## Pablo P. (28. März 2013)

Wie sieht Euer Osterprogramm aus? Jemand evtl. zu haben für ne extrem langsame Trailrunde rund um Blaubeuren (länger als 1 1/2 - 2 h werde ich definitiv nicht schaffen, bin unfit wie Mario Basler)?


----------



## Tobiwan (28. März 2013)

Bei mir wird es nichts, bin in der bayerischen Heimat.
Ach ja, wer Interesse an der neuen Strecke in Biberach hat, der sollte sich mal das Wochenende am 13./14.04. freihalten 

Neuigkeiten stehen dann immer hier drin: https://www.facebook.com/MTBABC


----------



## Jochen_DC (10. April 2013)

Hey Leute,

finde ich hier jemand der mit der MTB Association Biberach e.V. zu tun hat ?
Bitte kurz melden das wär super.

Greets


----------



## Ghoste (11. April 2013)

Soweit ich das weiß ist @Tobiwan da mit dabei.
Dafür, dass dieses Wochenende News bzw. die neue Strecke geben soll, ist 's sehr ruhig hier


----------



## Jochen_DC (11. April 2013)

Okey, liest sich aber gar nicht so schlecht wenn man das alles so liest 

Manuel Lang ist hier nicht zufällig angemeldet ?


----------



## Tobiwan (11. April 2013)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> Okey, liest sich aber gar nicht so schlecht wenn man das alles so liest
> 
> Manuel Lang ist hier nicht zufällig angemeldet ?



Hast eine PM.

Die Eröffnung muss aufgrund des bisher miserablen Wetters leider nochmal etwas nach hinten verschoben werden - sorry, aber das haben wir nicht im Griff.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metamorph83 (13. April 2013)

Hi,

hab Lust am So. zu fahren und suche gute Strecken bzw. Trails, bin allerdings Anfänger mit nem Hardtail, deshalb sollten die für mich und mein Bike machbar sein  Sonst tut warscheinlich weh...
Weiß jemand wo und hat vllt. bock mitzukommen?


----------



## Hibbo (14. April 2013)

heute leider den ganzen Tag Besuch, daher wird es nix mit biken


----------



## Pablo P. (14. April 2013)

Gestern schöne Trails im Schwarzwald (Schramberg) mitgenommen. Endlich wieder biken! 

Hat jemand von Euch Lust, am Samstag mit nach Heubach zu Bike the Rock zu gehen? So wie's aussieht, sind @Hibbo und ich vor Ort...


----------



## Metamorph83 (16. April 2013)

Fahren warscheinlich auch hin... Alson wenn ihr allein seit könnte man gemeinsam fahren...


----------



## Terrierer (16. April 2013)

Pablo P. schrieb:


> Gestern schöne Trails im Schwarzwald (Schramberg) mitgenommen. Endlich wüieder biken!
> 
> Hat jemand von Euch Lust, am Samstag mit nach Heubach zu Bike the Rock zu gehen? So wie's aussieht, sind  @Hibbo und ich vor Ort...[/QUOT
> 
> ...


----------



## Hibbo (16. April 2013)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Fahren warscheinlich auch hin... Alson wenn ihr allein seit könnte man gemeinsam fahren...



Haben vermutlich unsere Freundinnen im Gepäck, (ich meine damit nicht unsere Bikes ) daher sind wir dann voll wenn wir fahren sollten. Können aber gerne nen Treffpunkt ausmachen oder die Handy Nummern tauschen wenn es sicher ist das wir gehen.


----------



## Metamorph83 (16. April 2013)

Hibbo schrieb:


> Haben vermutlich unsere Freundinnen im Gepäck, (ich meine damit nicht unsere Bikes ) daher sind wir dann voll wenn wir fahren sollten. Können aber gerne nen Treffpunkt ausmachen oder die Handy Nummern tauschen wenn es sicher ist das wir gehen.




All clear, ich schreib dir nochmal, wenn wir wissen wie und wann wir los düsen... Und wie, ihr lässt eure besten zu hause?


----------



## Metamorph83 (16. April 2013)

Blaubeueren am Do. vllt. würde ich sogar mitkommen... Ist das fürn nen Anfänger mit nem Hardtail machbar?


----------



## Hibbo (16. April 2013)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> All clear, ich schreib dir nochmal, wenn wir wissen wie und wann wir los düsen... Und wie, ihr lässt eure besten zu hause?



Also ich pack meine Fanes ein, keine Ahnung wie es bei Pablo und seinem Bike ausschaut. Der wollte ne Fanes AM dort testen 


Blaubeurer Trails und Anfänger mit einem Hardtail sind eine sehr gewagte Kombination ;D

Rucken Abfahrt:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecqV_OpRvHw"]RowRider Ruckenkreuz Blaubeuren - YouTube[/nomedia]

Rusenschloss Trail:
Ab Minute 09:10  (den Rest des Video`s oben am Rucken find ich allerdings etwas uncool, man sollte schon auf den Trails bleiben)
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrySqr371ig"]Freeride/Downhill Kleiner Drop Tag und Rusenschloss abfahrt RowRider - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrierer (16. April 2013)

Sorry Metamorph83,
das könnte schon schmerzhaft werden für dich.

Wers gut raushat kommt auch mit nem Hardtail jeden Berg runter!
ich steh aber auch eher auf Fullys.


----------



## Pablo P. (16. April 2013)

@Metamorph83: Kommt immer drauf an, wo der Terrierer das Heck vom Trek ums Eck schwingt (ich liebe den Satz!)...  Gibt um Blaubeuren auch gut Möglichkeiten für Hardtail-/Einsteigerstrecken. Kann Dir da gerne mal was zeigen.

Bei mir ist eher die Frage, ob meine Fitness schon wieder für Gruppenradeln reicht - glaub's eher nicht! 

 @Terrierer: wann möchtest denn losfahren?


----------



## Pablo P. (16. April 2013)

Hibbo schrieb:


> Also ich pack meine Fanes ein, keine Ahnung wie es bei Pablo und seinem Bike ausschaut. Der wollte ne Fanes AM dort testen



Nee, ich lass vermutlich mein Bike daheim, und teste dafür vor Ort, wie vom Happy Hibbo erwähnt.


----------



## Metamorph83 (16. April 2013)

Hmm, haja schade, wäre schon gerne mit nach Blaubeueren, will jetzt endlich richtig ins Gelände 
Leider reichts erst nächstes Jahr für nen Fully, brauchte erstmal ein Bike zum fit werden und zum Orientieren, das auch bezahlbar war...
Bin ja soweit zu frieden, aber ich denke das DH halt schon eher was für mich ist, nächstes jahr wenn ich einiger maßen fit bin kommt dann auch was feines her...

Trotzdem, ich bin immer gerne dabei...


----------



## Metamorph83 (16. April 2013)

Pablo P. schrieb:


> @_Metamorph83_: Kommt immer drauf an, wo der Terrierer das Heck vom Trek ums Eck schwingt (ich liebe den Satz!)...  Gibt um Blaubeuren auch gut Möglichkeiten für Hardtail-/Einsteigerstrecken. Kann Dir da gerne mal was zeigen.
> 
> Bei mir ist eher die Frage, ob meine Fitness schon wieder für Gruppenradeln reicht - glaub's eher nicht!
> 
> @_Terrierer_: wann möchtest denn losfahren?


 

Ja dann nur her mit den Infos


----------



## Terrierer (16. April 2013)

Uhrzeit muss ich noch mit dem Rest genauer ausmachen.

in Blaubeuren sinds meist 20-25km bei 750-1000hm.
mit vielen vielen Kehren......aber leider waren in letzter Zeit
viele Holzmafiosis unterwegs und haben einige Wege zerstört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hibbo (16. April 2013)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Hmm, haja schade, wäre schon gerne mit nach Blaubeueren, will jetzt endlich richtig ins Gelände
> Leider reichts erst nächstes Jahr für nen Fully, brauchte erstmal ein Bike zum fit werden und zum Orientieren, das auch bezahlbar war...
> Bin ja soweit zu frieden, aber ich denke das DH halt schon eher was für mich ist, nächstes jahr wenn ich einiger maßen fit bin kommt dann auch was feines her...
> 
> Trotzdem, ich bin immer gerne dabei...



Bin auch noch nicht der Vollprofi und hab letztes Jahr mit den Blaubeurer Trails angefangen, allerdings mit einem AM. Meine Kondition ist auch nicht die allerbeste daher halt ich mich immer lieber raus wenn  @Terrier dabei ist . 

Falls ich am Donnerstag auch gehe können wir ja eine Bergauf-Schleicher/Einsteiger Gruppe aufmachen.
Bisschen Spitzkehren üben usw....


----------



## Metamorph83 (16. April 2013)

Hibbo schrieb:


> Bin auch noch nicht der Vollprofi und hab letztes Jahr mit den Blaubeurer Trails angefangen, allerdings mit einem AM. Meine Kondition ist auch nicht die allerbeste daher halt ich mich immer lieber raus wenn @_Terrier_ dabei ist .
> 
> Falls ich am Donnerstag auch gehe können wir ja eine Bergrauf-Schleicher/Einsteiger Gruppe aufmachen.


 

Alles klar, bin konditionsmäßig jetzt auch nicht auf dem Gipfel ... Würde mich freuen...


----------



## Terrierer (16. April 2013)

Sorry muss euch absagen,
da ich kurzfristig am Do freimach und den ganzen Tag 
das schöne Wetter in Urach genieße.

Aber ein anderesmal gerne!
Und viel Spaß auf Bike the Rock


----------



## flipdascrip (16. April 2013)

....tstststs, die Fahrwerksdiskussion hier, da muss ich einfach meinen Senf abgeben. 
Ich hab im Blautal das Mountainbiken gelernt. So ca. 1995. Meine Räder hatten so 50 bis 70 mm Federweg ausschließlich vorne, Felgenbremsen und 120 mm-Vorbauten. Mir fällt kein Trail im Blautal ein, den ich damit nicht gefahren wäre. 
....2008 habe ich dann mein erstes (und bisher einziges) Fully gekauft.  

Also Metamorph: geh raus, fahr dein Rad, hab Spass und denk nicht so viel übers Material nach. Ganz nebenbei lernst Du durch das Hardtail viel besser fahren als mit dem Fully.
Wenn Du irgendwann merkst, dass Du besser bist als dein Material und das notwendige Kleingeld hast, dann kannst Dir immernoch ein Fully kaufen. 

Nix für ungut Leute, nur meine Erfahrung und Vorstellung von MTB


----------



## flipdascrip (16. April 2013)

ach so, am Donnerstag muss I schaffa. 
Aber wir schaffen das noch, die Saison fängt ja erst an.


----------



## Pablo P. (16. April 2013)

Donnerstag soll's ja leider abends nass werden, und dann eine Schlechtwetterfront anrücken. Bike the Rock spar ich mir dann wohl - bei 10 Grad und Regen hab ich da keinen so großen Bock drauf.

Falls die Wettervorhersage noch ein wenig besser für Donnerstag werden sollte, wäre ich bei der Schleicherrunde ebenfalls dabei!  17 Uhr?


----------



## Metamorph83 (17. April 2013)

@Pablo ich wäre dabei...

 @_flip_

Das ist der Plan


----------



## Pablo P. (17. April 2013)

Zum Thema Fedaweech: klar kannste auch als nicht-Profi auf nem Hardtail quasi die gesamten Blaubeurer Trails (Ausnahme: Gerhausen, würde ich jetzt mal behaupten) befahren, ohne Frage. Auch, weil es ja relativ gar kein Highspeed-Geblocker über Steinfelder und Co. gibt. Dass es mit nem Fully an manchen Stellen (Schlossbergtrail) einfach spaßiger ist, da sind wir glaub ich auch alle einer Meinung...  

Ich würde gerne mal wieder mit meinem ungefederten Zaskar auf die Trails gehen, ich denke, das würde gut gehen - wenn da nicht die sch... Bremsen wären... 

 @Metamorph83: dann machen wir einfach mal 17 Uhr fix (Treffpunkt Lidl-Parkplatz Blaubeuren) und hoffen, dass wir vom Regen verschont werden.


----------



## Metamorph83 (17. April 2013)

@Pablo
Bin dabei... No risk no fun, gilt doch auch für diesen Sport 


Also ich komme laut deutscher bahn um 16:30 am bhf in Blaubeuren an, ist der Lidl der in der Zementwerkstraße?


----------



## Metamorph83 (17. April 2013)

mit dem Wetter könnten wir glück haben














[/URL][/img]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pablo P. (17. April 2013)

...ja, genau der Lidl ist das!


----------



## Hibbo (17. April 2013)

Ich verlasse mich immer nur auf wetteronline


----------



## Metamorph83 (17. April 2013)

Oder wir fahren Spontan heute, das Wetter ist Prima... Je nachdem obs bei euch möglich ist...


----------



## Pablo P. (17. April 2013)

Sorry, heut geht bei mir nicht... wird schon passen, sonst werden wir halt nass, macht ja auch nix!


----------



## Metamorph83 (17. April 2013)

Haja, ok, dann morgen...Also bis denne muss jetzt mal für mein zukünftiges Fahrrad verdienen gehen...


----------



## Tobiwan (23. April 2013)

Die Biberacher Fraktion (3 planlose bike-Typen) fährt morgen nach Blaubeuren. Wir werden gegen 18:20 am Parkplatz Blaubeuren sein. Wenn sich die Runde vergrößert, wär´s um so lustiger.
Gruss
Tobi


----------



## Metamorph83 (23. April 2013)

Hmm, hört sich gut an, an welchem Parkplatz trifft ihr euch?


----------



## Terrierer (23. April 2013)

Das ist lustig,
Vielleicht treffen wir uns ja.
Wir treffen uns nämlich schon um ca.16.00uhr
am gerhausener Sportplatz.


----------



## flipdascrip (23. April 2013)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Die Biberacher Fraktion (3 planlose bike-Typen) fährt morgen nach Blaubeuren. Wir werden gegen 18:20 am Parkplatz Blaubeuren sein. Wenn sich die Runde vergrößert, wär´s um so lustiger.
> Gruss
> Tobi



Er meint den Lidl-Parkplatz in Blaubeuren.
Ich hätt auch noch andere Schandtaten im Kopf. Dafür müsste man sich aber eher Richtung Blaustein orientieren. Natürlich kann man sich auch beim Lidl treffen und dann nochmal mit dem Auto durchstarten. 
Einfach melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flipdascrip (23. April 2013)

Terrierer schrieb:


> Das ist lustig,
> Vielleicht treffen wir uns ja.
> Wir treffen uns nämlich schon um ca.16.00uhr
> am gerhausener Sportplatz.



Bei den Uhrzeiten zu denen Du dich immer triffst, frag ich mich gelegentlich ob Du überhaupt noch berufstätig bist?


----------



## Terrierer (23. April 2013)

flipdascrip schrieb:


> Bei den Uhrzeiten zu denen Du dich immer triffst, frag ich mich gelegentlich ob Du Ã¼berhaupt noch berufstÃ¤tig bist?



GezwungenermaÃen schon ð·!

Ich fang aber auch schon an zu buckeln,
wo ihr euer Kopfkissen noch im Arm habt.

Vielleicht kommen wir dann noch zum lidlparkplatz,
Dann kÃ¶nnen wir noch ne Abfahrt mitnehmen


----------



## Pablo P. (24. April 2013)

Ich bin wahrscheinlich auch am Start, fahre aber vermutlich schon ein wenig früher los, um mehr Sonne tanken zu können.  Würde dann versuchen, am Lidl Parkplatz zu Euch zu stoßen (dann hab ich wenigstens ne Ausrede, warum ich so lahm bin... "Ey, bin schon 1800 hm in der letzten Stunde gefahren, bergauf alles auf S3 Singletrails!!!" ).


----------



## Terrierer (24. April 2013)

Pablo ab wann bist du unterwegs?


----------



## Pablo P. (24. April 2013)

Ich wollte mich so gegen 17.15 Uhr aufs Rad setzen. Der Hibbo wohl auch, aber der dreht heute eher ne Solorunde, so tönte es in meinem Rücken.


----------



## Freirider (25. April 2013)

Ich fahre am Mittwoch früh nach Blaubeuren. Vielleicht hat ja jemand zeit und Lust auf ne 2-3 Stunden Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pablo P. (28. April 2013)

Morgens früh??? Ich kenn mich, das schaff ich nicht... Ab 11 Uhr könnte ich mir frühestens vorstellen, oder aber gleich nachmittags.


----------



## Freirider (28. April 2013)

Nachmittags ist bei mir schon verplant.


----------



## Hibbo (29. April 2013)

Wann ist denn Mittwoch früh?


----------



## Freirider (29. April 2013)

Ich sollte halt um 12:30 wieder in BC sein. Dann würde ich so 08:30 Uhr anpeilen.


----------



## Pablo P. (29. April 2013)

LOL! Dann bin ich raus!


----------



## Hibbo (30. April 2013)

Ist mir auch ein bisschen zu früh für den 1. Mai


----------



## flipdascrip (1. Mai 2013)

Hibbo schrieb:


> Ist mir auch ein bisschen zu früh für den 1. Mai



Ich war um 7:55 Uhr wieder zurück! Rechtzeitig zum Frühstück mit den Kids.
Dafür bin ich aber gestern auch mit den Kids ins Bett.


----------



## Pablo P. (2. Mai 2013)

Ich wollte am 1. Mai nicht so früh raus, weil ich Angst vor Klopapier auf den Trails und Senf unter der Bremshebeln hatte.


----------



## Pablo P. (2. Mai 2013)

Ich fahre morgen um 14 Uhr ab Blaubeuren los. Wer kommt mit?


----------



## Freirider (6. Mai 2013)

Ich fahre am Donnerstag nach Hindelang oder an den Schienerberg.
Hat zufällig jemand den gleichen Plan?
Hätte auch noch Platz im Auto.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pablo P. (14. Mai 2013)

Würde morgen gegen Abend wieder rund um Blaubeuren frische Luft schnuppern wollen. Wer hat Lust mitzukommen?


----------



## Metamorph83 (14. Mai 2013)

Also diesmal wäre ich dabei... Wann und wo willst starten?  P.s. was für Ausrüstung sollte ich mitnehmen, wären knie/schienbeinschoner zuviel für blaubeuren?


----------



## Pablo P. (15. Mai 2013)

Ich würde so gegen 17.30 losfahren wollen und sollte nach ~2 h wieder nach Hause fahren. Treffpunkt Lidl Parkplatz Blaubeuren. Wegen Schienbein-/Knieschoner: Ich fahr grundsätzlich mit Knie- und Ellbogenschützern, auch wenn die Trails jetzt nicht wirklich heftig sind (fast alles zwischen S1-S2). Viele der anderen Biberacher fahren ohne Protektoren auf den Blaubeurer Trails, aber die können's halt auch besser!  Ohne Schmarrn: Zwingend brauchen tut man's nicht, mir ist aber deutlich wohler "mit".


----------



## Ghoste (15. Mai 2013)

Gibts mal wieder news bzgl. Biberacher "Trails" vom MTBABC?!


----------



## Freirider (15. Mai 2013)

Ich komme heute leider nicht vor 18:00 uhr raus. Schade, wäre gern mal wieder mit dem Pablo in Blaubeuren gefahren. 
Zum Trail in BC, wir sind mit Hochdruck dran, es fehlen noch ein par Organisatorische Sachen, in den nächsten Wochen müsste alles stehen! Wir geben euch natürlich rechtzeitig Bescheid.


----------



## Ghoste (15. Mai 2013)

Ah super, wenn wir hier bescheid bekommen!
Dann bin ich mal gespannt ob nach Pfingsten (am Gardasee) alles fertig ist


----------



## Dough (16. Mai 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,
Bin relativ neu hier im Forum und suche nach Trails hier in der Umgebung. Ist der Trail den Ihr da in BC baut fuer (ich sag mal) die Allgemeinheit? Wenn Ihr Euch die Arbeit macht und keinen anderen da drauf haben wollt, wuerde ich das natuerlich verstehen. 

Kennt Ihr sonst in der Umgebung hier etwas?

Gruesse


----------



## Metamorph83 (16. Mai 2013)

Hi, und willkommen, naja Biberach bietet soweit ich weiß nix, bis auf die neue Strecke die erst im Juni oder so öffnet, diese wird aber vom Biberach'er MTB Verein betrieben, sprich man wird dort entweder Eintritt zahlen müssen oder dem Verein beitreten müssen, aber genauers erfährst du von den Betreibern, sind im Facebook aktiv. 

Ich gehe am Samstag wie es aussieht nach Blaubeuren, wenn du möchtest kannst dich gerne anschließen.... Andere natürlich auch!


----------



## Dough (16. Mai 2013)

Super! Danke fuer die Einladung. Bin aber leider das ganze WE weg. Aber vielleicht koennen wir ja demnaechst mal was ausmachen. Lohnt es sich auch Abends noch nach Blaubeuren zu fahren? 17.00 Uhr in BC los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freirider (17. Mai 2013)

Die Nutzung des GelÃ¤ndes in BC mit mehreren geplanten Trails ist natÃ¼rlich Versicherungstechnisch nicht ganz einfach. 
Im Moment mÃ¼ssen wir noch die letzten einzelheiten klÃ¤ren aber sobald es los geht werden wir euch darÃ¼ber informieren.
Dann kann sich jeder selber ein Bild davon machen.
Informationen findet ihr in Facebook unter âMTB Association Biberach e.V.â
Und so ein Verein hat auch Vorteile!

Dieses Wochenende gehts erstmal nach Bischofsmais!
Einfach nur BALLERN!!!


----------



## Freirider (17. Mai 2013)

Dough schrieb:


> Super! Danke fuer die Einladung. Bin aber leider das ganze WE weg. Aber vielleicht koennen wir ja demnaechst mal was ausmachen. Lohnt es sich auch Abends noch nach Blaubeuren zu fahren? 17.00 Uhr in BC los?



Wir fahren eigentlich immer unter der Woche nach Blaubeuren,
das lohnt sich, immerhin kann man ja locker noch 3 Stunden fahren.

Vielleicht klappt es bei mir nächste Woche auch mal!


----------



## Pablo P. (17. Mai 2013)

Freirider schrieb:


> Vielleicht klappt es bei mir nächste Woche auch mal!



Ich bitte darum! 
 @Dough: Im Sommer lohnt sich Blaubeuren auf jeden fall auch abends. Einfach immer wieder hier ins Forum reinschauen und dann mitkommen!


----------



## Pablo P. (17. Mai 2013)

@ Meta: Weiss noch nicht, ob's bei mir morgen klappt, Nabe läuft zwar wieder so halb, muss aber schauen, ob's zeitlich klappt. Ich versuch's auf jeden Fall... bleiben die 14 Uhr bestehen? Bei 15 Uhr wäre meine Chance wohl nochmal höher...


----------



## PhiTh (19. Mai 2013)

Hey Servus zusammen,

Ich bin auch schon eine ganze Weile hier angemeldet und gerade auf euern Beitrag hier gestoßen 

Zum Thema BB-Bike in Mietingen, ich bin hellauf begeistert! Ich bin hier im Forum auf ihn aufmerksam geworden, er verkauft im bikemarkt relativ viel (http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/user/78303) Hatte meine Bikes auch schon da bzgl. Service, Federgabelservice und auch schon bei Defekten da und war sehr zufrieden! Die Preise sind sehr günstig und der service echt gut! Hatte auch schon für en We ein Trek Testbike mit. Wer ein Trek sucht wird glaub nicht mal im Netz günstigere Preise finden! er hat aber auch andere Marken!

Da ich auch aus dem Kreis BC komme und gerade in Ulm wohne, würde ich mich doch auch gern mal bei ner Blaubeurer Runde anschließen  Ich Brauch nur 15 min bis Baustein bzw. Blaubeuren und bin dort auch ab und an unterwegs  Aktuell muss ich aber wegen eines Bruchs der Kettenantriebe an meinem Cube pausieren, bin gespannt wie kulant und schnell Cube ist!!!
Von daher würd ich mich einfach melden wenn mein Fully wieder fit ist und mich freuen wenn ihr mich mal mitnehmen würdet 

Soweit, Ride on
PhiTh


----------



## DRZ (23. Mai 2013)

Hallo Biberacher und Umgebung

hier gibt es 2 Veranstaltungen für euch in Bad Schussenried
Neues Konzept GPS MTB Rallye und MTB Rennen.
http://www.tour-de-barock.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metamorph83 (7. Juni 2013)

Hello Leute, wie siehts aus, jemand Lust am Sonntag bissel die Gegend unsicher zu machen?


----------



## habibabua (24. Juni 2013)

hallo leute,

ich misch mich mal in diesen thread ein, um zu verkünden, dass am 10.08.13 in 88477 schwendi-orsenhausen ein 2-stunden-mtb-rennen stattfindet! 15  startgebühr  bock drauf?

dann findet ihr hier weitere infos: www.mtb-orsenhausen.jimdo.com

wir freuen uns über eure nachricht bzw. anmeldung 

gruß habibabua


----------



## Pablo P. (30. Juni 2013)

Sagt mal, lebt Ihr noch???


----------



## Terrierer (30. Juni 2013)

i'm alive!
Sollen wir am Dienstag nach Blaubeuren?


----------



## Pablo P. (30. Juni 2013)

Sorry, Dienstag geht nicht. Ich werd wohl am Montag aber ohnehin erstmal ne Solorunde drehen, um zu testen, ob mein Knie wieder mitmacht, hat mich jetzt wieder mal 4 Wochen außer Gefecht gesetzt...

Falls alles in Ordnung ist, würde ich Freitag Nachmittag vorschlagen.


----------



## Terrierer (3. Juli 2013)

ich will am WE auf jeden Fall ins Allgäu.
vielleicht wieder zur Kuhgehrenalpe.
wäre cool wenn wir mal wieder was zusammen hinkriegen!


----------



## Pablo P. (4. Juli 2013)

Ich muss noch etwas Kondition aufbauen, bevor ich wieder mit anderen zusammen fahre. Ein, zwei Wochen, dann sollte ich zumindest wieder 7-800hm passabel hinbekommen - das ist momentan nicht der Fall.


----------



## Pablo P. (12. Juli 2013)

Ok, das mit den 7-800 hm ist leider immer noch nicht so ganz im Rahmen des locker erreichbaren, wer aber dennoch spontan Lust hätte, heute auf ne kleine Blaubeuren-Trail Runde, bitte meeeeeeeeeelden!  

Würde so ab 14.30 Uhr in Blaubeuren (Rewe Parkplatz) losfahren.


----------



## Dough (12. Juli 2013)

Hi,

Haette voll Lust mal mitzugehen, kann heute aber leider nicht. Vielleicht klappt's demnaechst mal.

Bis dann


----------



## Terrierer (12. Juli 2013)

jo,
a scheene Schütza!

hab ne Woche Bikefrei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pablo P. (12. Juli 2013)

Wer mehr schwitzt hat mehr Platz zum Nachtanken!


----------



## flipdascrip (12. Juli 2013)

Terrierer schrieb:


> jo,
> a scheene Schütza!
> 
> hab ne Woche Bikefrei



Bikefrei gibts nicht!
Bikes, Beers and Bitches!
Scheene Schitza!


----------



## flipdascrip (14. Juli 2013)

Terrierer schrieb:


> jo,
> a scheene Schütza!
> 
> hab ne Woche Bikefrei



.....also, wer da bei den Jahrgängern so alles mitläuft! Hochinteressant!
Manche habe sich im Vergleich zu Ihren Altersgenossen wirklich gut gehalten.


----------



## Terrierer (14. Juli 2013)

Thanks,Flip
Würd aber schon gern bald meine neue Shimanobremse
richtig einfahren.


----------



## Pablo P. (14. Juli 2013)

Morgen, Montag den 15.07. ab 18.30 Uhr ne gemütliche Runde um Blaubeuren?


----------



## crazy_cj (18. Juli 2013)

Hallo liebe Leute, 

ich wohne in der Nähe von Blaubeuren. Ich sitz noch nicht so lange im MTB-Sattel wie wahrscheinlich alle anderen hier und möchte noch viel lernen. 
Da das nur durch fahren geht, bin ich auf der Suche nach Leuten, die mir die weite Welt des MTBs zeigen. 
Ein paar Touren habe ich schon gemacht und ich erfreue mich an täglich wachsender Begeisterung. 
Ich würde mich freuen wenn ich unter der Woche mal die Möglichkeit habe mit euch ne Tour zu machen. 
Liebe Grüße
Claudia


----------



## Pablo P. (18. Juli 2013)

Hi Claudia!

Am besten schaust Du nicht nur hier ins Thema rein (oder gleich abonnieren, dann bleibst Du am leichtesten auf dem laufenden), sondern auch in den Ulmer Touren Thread. Die Jungs (und ein paar Mädels) fahren meistens rund um Blaubeuren. Einfach ins Thema schauen, kurz anfragen, wenn jemand einen Termin postet und mitfahren.  Alle die ich von denen kenne, sind sehr umgänglich... 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=432679


----------



## crazy_cj (18. Juli 2013)

Danke für den Hinweis, ich schau gleich mal rein 

Abonieren????  Das geht???


----------



## jogibaer1007 (22. Juli 2013)

Terrierer schrieb:


> ansonsten gibts noch ne CC Gruppe die immer Dienstags in Ummendorf um 18.00Uhr Training macht (aber doch sehr CC lastig)
> https://picasaweb.google.com/115228069651833126501/UmmendorfUmrundungMitAlpenblick?noredirect=1
> die fahrn auch immerwieder in deine bisherige Heimat und auch kl Ausfahrten zb nach Füssen...



Rein Interessehalber - gibt es diese Truppe/Treffpunkt noch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrierer (22. Juli 2013)

Ja die Ummendorfer Gruppe ist wirklich regelmäßig Dienstags am Start,
aber Vorsicht CC


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (30. Juli 2013)

Hallo in die Biberacher Runde,

ich werde die letzten 2 Augustwochen den Familienurlaub
in Rot an der Rot verbringen.

Für den Fall, dass ich mich mit meinem E1 mal weg schleichen kann,
auf welchen Weg würdet ihr euch schleichen?

Gesucht sind schöne Bergabtrails S-Klasse egal, kann auch schieben 
Startpunkt auf der Karte würde mir als Info reichen.
Finde ich dann. Tracks kann ich mir in GE anschauen.

Wenn wer was weiß, oder in der Zeit Lust hat mal mit mir zu fahren,
meldet euch.

Gerne auch per PN.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Terrierer (31. Juli 2013)

Hi zusammen

wir fahrn heut wieder im BB (heut nur ne kl Runde).
falls Interesse besteht, 18:00Uhr aufm Lidlparkplatz!

.....und rum ums ECK!!!!

PS.
am Samstag gibts mal wieder fette FMX-Show in BC aufm BMX Platz


----------



## Pablo P. (31. Juli 2013)

Meeeh, geht bei mir leider nicht, muss noch jede Menge vorbereiten für meinen Urlaub - Freitag geht's los! 

Ich frag nochmal: Hat jemand von Euch schöne GPS-Tracks für

* Tirol (Achensee, Pertisau)
* Kärnten
* Steiermark (slowenische Grenze)

???


----------



## Pablo P. (20. August 2013)

Schee war's in Österreich und jetzt heißt's wieder hier fahren... 

Morgen, Dienstag, 21. August, Treffpunkt 18 Uhr, Lidl Parkplatz Blaubeuren. Wer mitmacht ist cool und bekommt ein Blümchen ins Hausaufgabenheft.


----------



## DenK (21. August 2013)

Hallo Leute,

Wisst ihr noch, vor langem war mal die rede von legalen Trails in Biberach.
Nun ist es endlich soweit.
Wir von der MTB Association Biberach e.V. möchten euch herzlich zu unserer Eröffnung einladen!

Für Verpflegung ist gesorgt.





Schaut auch auf unserer Facebook-Seite vorbei:
MTBABC




Grüße,
Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pablo P. (21. August 2013)

Jaaaaa, geil!!!


----------



## Hibbo (22. August 2013)

Yeah Sau gut!!!!


----------



## PhiTh (22. August 2013)

Sehr cool! Ihr seit die besten


----------



## reinerskill (22. August 2013)

Da schau ich auf jeden Fall gern vorbei, auch wenn ich zur Zeit auf MTB Suche bin, da ich mein 26er verkauft hab


----------



## martinos (23. August 2013)

DenK schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Wisst ihr noch, vor langem war mal die rede von legalen Trails in Biberach.
> Nun ist es endlich soweit.
> ...


 
Hi Dennis,

kannst du näheres hierzu sagen?

Gibt es eine oder mehrere Strecken? Wie lange sind die Strecken? Muss man Vereinsmitglied werden zwecks Haftung? Wie ist die Charakteristik (eher Trails, Anlieger, Tables, Drops, ...)?

Und vor allem? Wir habt ihr das mit dem Forstamt hinbekommen?

Freu mich schon auf meinen ersten Besuch.


----------



## DenK (23. August 2013)

Also:

Es gibt eine fertige Strecke und eine ist im Bau. 
Weitere sind geplant. 
Länge ca. 300m
Die Strecke ist eher künstlich angelegt mit Anliegern, Wellen, Sprüngen, Holzelementen und einem Drop. 

An der Eröffnung sind alle versichert die fahren wollen. 
Danach solltest du Mitglied werden wenn du regelmäßig fahren willst. 

Das Forstamt ist uns sehr entgegengekommen, da gibts gar keine Probleme. 

Grüße,
Dennis


----------



## Terrierer (28. August 2013)

Ich würd morgen nach Blaubeuren fahrn.
Vielleicht hat ja mal wieder jemand Lust und Zeit.

Treffpunkt Lidlparkplatz 17-18:00Uhr!


----------



## Pablo P. (28. August 2013)

Klingt gut, ich versuch am Start zu sein! 17 Uhr?


----------



## Terrierer (29. August 2013)

ich versuch um 17:00Uhr in BB zu starten.
wenn du aber erst um 18:00Uhr kommst,
kann ich dann nochmal schnell am Lidl vorbeikommen!



Pablo P. schrieb:


> Klingt gut, ich versuch am Start zu sein! 17 Uhr?


----------



## Pablo P. (29. August 2013)

Terrierer schrieb:


> ich versuch um 17:00Uhr in BB zu starten.
> wenn du aber erst um 18:00Uhr kommst,
> kann ich dann nochmal schnell am Lidl vorbeikommen!



Ich in um 17 Uhr da. Wird ja schon wieder so früh dunkel...  

PS: Wer früh losfährt darf auch langsamer fahren, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrierer (29. August 2013)

Hauptsach aufm Bike sein!!!


----------



## Pablo P. (30. August 2013)

Schee war's! Nette (für mich neue) Leute und super Grip auf der Strecke. Nur auf das "Pfffff..."-Geräusch hätt ich noch verzichten können.  Nächste Woche müssen wir unbedingt den Spätsommer nutzen!


----------



## Terrierer (30. August 2013)

ja,war gestern wiedermal guat!
weshalb ich heut Mittag ca 15:00Uhr 
nochmals am Lidlparkplatz anzutreffen bin!

bei Interesse einfach melden oder direkt kommen


----------



## Tobiwan (31. August 2013)

Hey Jungs,
da wir BC´ler dieses Jahr ja nicht soo oft in Blaubeuren waren, könnt ja Ihr dafür zu uns kommen. Am Sonntag ist ab 14:00 Uhr Eröffnung der Strecke. Danke für den Kontakt zu Wir-Sind-Ehingen! - hier das Video.  http://wir-sind-ehingen.de/cms/2013/08/die-neue-mtb-strecke-in-biberach-ist-endlich-fertig/


----------



## Pablo P. (2. September 2013)

Neue Woche, neue Runde! Bin heute ab 17.00 Uhr wieder unterwegs, Treffpunkt wie gewohnt am Lidl Parkplatz. 

...die neue Bikestrecke inspiziere ich dann irgenwann diese Woche noch!


----------



## reinerskill (2. September 2013)

Shit, hab das gestern voll vercheckt!
Sobald ich mein neues 29" hab werd ich mich mal blicken lassen


----------



## Pablo P. (4. September 2013)

Die Bikestrecke ist echt (bin sie nur abgelaufen) super gelungen , aber da muss ich noch an Fahrtechnik und Federweg zulegen, um das wirklich zu fahren...  Und jetz ersma wieder gesund werden, nervige Erkältung, grrrr...


----------



## schatten (4. September 2013)

Pablo P. schrieb:


> Die Bikestrecke ist echt (bin sie nur abgelaufen) super gelungen , aber da muss ich noch an Fahrtechnik und Federweg zulegen, um das wirklich zu fahren...


Geht mir ähnlich (Federweg wäre allerdings vorhanden). Aber eine leichtere Strecke ist ja schon in Arbeit.


Pablo P. schrieb:


> Und jetz ersma wieder gesund werden, nervige Erkältung, grrrr...


Gute Besserung!

 @Pablo P. : Wie lang sind denn so deine Runden in Blaubeuren? Nachdem meine Reha jetzt rum ist, habe ich auch wieder Lust auf Trails (bin in den letzten Jahren wegen Rückenproblemen ziemlich wenig gefahren), möchte aber etwas gemütlicher wieder einsteigen.


----------



## Pablo P. (5. September 2013)

schatten schrieb:


> Geht mir ähnlich (Federweg wäre allerdings vorhanden). Aber eine leichtere Strecke ist ja schon in Arbeit.
> 
> Gute Besserung!
> 
> @Pablo P. : Wie lang sind denn so deine Runden in Blaubeuren? Nachdem meine Reha jetzt rum ist, habe ich auch wieder Lust auf Trails (bin in den letzten Jahren wegen Rückenproblemen ziemlich wenig gefahren), möchte aber etwas gemütlicher wieder einsteigen.



Hi! 

Ich fahr immer so zwischen 2-3 Stunden 500-800 hm, uphill relaxed... ich hoff aufs Wochenende, falls ich da wieder fit bin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reinerskill (5. September 2013)

Wo genau sind den die "Trails" in Blaubeuren?
Möchte da gern auch demnächst fahren ...
Am Wochenende geh ich ins Allgäu bissle "querfeldein"


----------



## Pablo P. (5. September 2013)

Das mit den Trails ist jetzt nicht so einfach zu erklären. Rusenschloss solltest Du finden, alles andere zeigen wir Dir besser, wenn Du mal mit uns ne Runde drehst...


----------



## reinerskill (11. September 2013)

Liest sich gut, würde gern mal mitkommen.
Wann geht ihr das nächste Mal hin?


----------



## Freirider (19. September 2013)

Hey Leute,
geht heute noch jemand zum biken?
Ich wäre nach meinem Schulterblattbruch wieder soweit hergestellt.
Da es nach 10 Wochen meine erste fahrt ist, erstmal etwas ruhiger!
Entweder BB, Kickach oder BC. bin da flexibel!


----------



## reinerskill (19. September 2013)

Blaubeuren ist wirklich schön, leider war das Wetter nicht so


----------



## Pablo P. (19. September 2013)

Mensch Michi, was machst Du denn auch immer!??!? 

Heut geht bei mir leider nicht.

Wie sieht's morgen Nachmittag aus? Würde von 13.30-15.30 ne kurze Runde drehen.... (Blaubeuren)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freirider (19. September 2013)

Tja, war in Lermoos etwas zu schnell unterwegs (der Minion hat nicht gehalten)!
Schade, Morgen geht es bei mir leider nicht!
Aber nächste Woche könnte man ja sonst etwas ins Auge fassen.

Gruß


----------



## Terrierer (19. September 2013)

Hi Jungens 
wir sind heut auch wieder aufm weg nach bb.
Werden schon um ca 15:30 in bc losfahrn.


----------



## Freirider (19. September 2013)

Ach schade, zu spät gesehen.
Komme heute sowieso erst später bei der Arbeit raus.
Werde mich wohl ab 18:00 bei uns am Gelände rumtreiben.
Ist glaub zum wiedereinstieg nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Pablo P. (23. September 2013)

Heute 16.45 Blueberry Up'n'Downhill!  [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mix3gmzPa0"]Fats Domino - Blueberry Hill (From "Legends of Rock 'n' Roll") - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Tobiwan (23. September 2013)

Wollen ja - Können leider nein
Viel Spass!


----------



## chkais (23. September 2013)

Hallo, bin relativ neu hier (seit drei monaten in BC, aber noch nicht zum biken gekommen). Hat jemand Lust, die Woche ne Runde 'Touren' zu fahren? Bräuchte jemanden, der mich bisschen in die Gegend einführt (nicht zu hackelig, hab nur ein armes Hardtail und muss nach ein bisschen Abstinenz erst wieder reinfinden). Konditionell bin ich -  denke ich - einigermaßen fit.

Hab die Woche eigentlich jeden Tag ab ca. 18 Uhr Zeit (deswegen auch nicht heute beim Blueberry (Blaubeuren? K.A.) dabei...)

Grüße,

Chris


----------



## Pablo P. (23. September 2013)

Hi Chris,

mal schauen, irgendwas geht bestimmt mal zusammen. Diese Woche wollte ich's aber ein bisschen (zumindest für meine bescheidenen Verhältnisse) technisch anspruchsvoller gestalten, ob das dann für Deinen Wiedereinstieg passt? 

Ansonsten kannst auch mal bei MTB Ummendorf vorbei schauen, um rauszubekommen, ob das was für Dich sein könnte. https://www.facebook.com/mtb.ummendorf

Viele Grüße,

Björn


----------



## chkais (23. September 2013)

Hey Björn, 

Danke schon mal für den Link, werde mir die Ummendorfer auf jeden Fall mal angucken. 

Kannst ja mal Bescheid geben, wenn du es nicht so technisch angehen lässt, bzw, sag ich auf jeden Fall Bescheid, wenn ich wieder auf dem alten Niveau bin. Bin halt nun etwa ein Jahr lang keinen schweren Trail mehr gefahren, mir fehlt grade einfach die Sicherheit und das Gefühl. Kommt aber schnell wieder denke ich 

Falls sonst noch wer Lust hat, wie oben gesagt. Kann auch mit dem Auto gerne jemanden mitnehmen, um in ein Revier zu fahren.

LG
Chris


----------



## Pablo P. (25. September 2013)

Heut Nachmittag Spätsommer nutzen - 16.45 Blaubeuren!


----------



## Freirider (27. September 2013)

Wir sind heute ab ca. 17:00 uhr in Blaubeuren.
Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pablo P. (28. September 2013)

Spontanität gefragt! 14.30 Uhr Blaubeuren. Motto "Raus aus dem Nebel!!!" (hoffentlich)


----------



## chkais (28. September 2013)

Ach schade, dieses WE bin ich unterwegs (in den Alpen, aber nicht Biken...)

Beim nächsten mal


----------



## Tobiwan (25. November 2013)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/32747#comment-182692


----------



## Terrierer (11. März 2014)

Hallö Bibers
ich hoffe ihr seid alle gut übern Winter gekommen!
ich würd gern morgen Mittag ab 14-15:00Uhr in Blaubeuren die Sonne geniessen.
Wer hat Lust und Zeit?


----------



## Pablo P. (11. März 2014)

Lust ja, Zeit nein, und der Rücken ist eh im A....! Klingt anatomisch paradox, is aber so...


----------



## Rettel (25. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
Bin auch öfters mal in und um Blaubeuren unterwegs. Wenns mal passt, wäre ich auch mal für ne Runde dabei. Hab am Samtag vor Richtung Schmiechen zu biken.


----------



## chkais (10. Mai 2014)

Jemand Lust und Zeit, ne Tour zu fahren? Gerne auch Allgäu oder Alpen. Im Gegenzug biete ich den Transport von Rad und Fahrer mit nem Kombi an .

LG
Chris


----------



## m1k3 (10. Mai 2014)

Top, euer Konzept gefällt mir bei der MTBABC.
Hab gar nichts von mitbekommen dass es euch gibt !

Gruß aus Laupheim !

Mike


----------



## flipdascrip (11. Mai 2014)

Danke! Im Moment müssen wir leider noch ein bisschen auf den guten Willen der Behörden warten. Sobald es weitergeht verkünden wir es hier und auf facebook.
https://www.facebook.com/MTBABC?fref=ts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reinerskill (21. Mai 2014)

Muss ja gestehen das ich noch nie vor Ort war, obwohl ich in BC wohne und gern MTB fahre ... hoffentlich klappt es demnächst einmal!


----------



## Pablo P. (20. Juni 2014)

Kaum wartet man ein Jahr, schon ist er wieder zurück, der Pablo!  Bin ab nächster Woche wieder für Schandtaten in Blaubeuren oder sonst wo zu haben! Jetzt aber nach gefühlten 5 Jahren Anlaufzeit mit meinem "neuen" YT Wicked.


----------



## Terrierer (21. Juni 2014)

Nabend kommt jemand morgen kurzfristig mit zum biken?am liebsten in die Alpen.


----------



## Ghoste (24. Juni 2014)

Hi, wer von euch fährt denn das grüne/Neon gelbe Propain? Müsste ein Tyee gewesen sein. Stand mir heute gegenüber an der Ampel Liebherr/Memminger Straße


----------



## flipdascrip (25. Juni 2014)

das muss der freireider gewesen sein


----------



## Freirider (5. Juli 2014)

Hi, das war ich!
du warst ja mit nem 301 unterwegs.
Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghoste (5. Juli 2014)

Hi Michael, genau ;-)
Dein bike ist mir aufgefallen, da ich mich bei den Jungs auch umgeschaut habe.
Konnten leider nicht kurzfristig liefern...
Habe ein neues bike benötigt für den Urlaub (bei meinem Ghost ist der Rahmen gebrochen und Ghost regelt das nicht als Garantiefall ).
So bin ich zum 301 gekommen 
Grüße
Konstantin


----------



## Freirider (21. August 2014)

Hat Morgen Nachmittag jemand Lust auf ne Biberacher Trailrunde?


----------



## PhiTh (21. August 2014)

Was für ne Tourengröße habt ihr vor (km/hm)?


----------



## Freirider (21. August 2014)

keine Ahnung, ich würde halt die Trails abklappern, dazwischen schön gemütlich. Meistens kommen in ca.2 h so an die 25 km und ca. 500 - 600 hm zusammen.


----------



## PhiTh (21. August 2014)

Hört sich gut an   Würde mich anschließen wenn's ok ist und eventuell auch noch jemanden mitbringen... Wann und wo? Kann mich nach euch richten...


----------



## Freirider (21. August 2014)

Mir eigentlich auch egal, da außer mir sonst niemand Zeit hat würde ich mal 16:00 Uhr am neuen Kreisel in der Riedlingerstr. unterhalb vom Krankenhaus vorschlagen.


----------



## Ghoste (21. August 2014)

Hört sich tendenziell gut an! Hab morgen abend leider noch Training... 
Wenn ihr was genaues ausmacht, würde ich evtl kurzfristig dazu stoßen. 
Bei mir geht auch früher Nachmittag! Morgen schon zum Mittag Feierabend :-D


----------



## PhiTh (21. August 2014)

Bei mir geht's immer, auch schon früher vormittag... 
Mein Kumpel hätte frühestens 16.15 Uhr Zeit!  Wir richten uns ganz nach euch, egal ob früher oder später nachmittag und wenn ihr sagt zu 2. Oder 3. ist doof können wir das ganze auch verschieben! Ganz wie ihr wollt...


----------



## Freirider (21. August 2014)

ich kann leider nicht früher. aber 16:15 wäre auch ok. sollen wir uns da am Kreisel treffen?


----------



## Ghoste (22. August 2014)

Unabhängig von heute - wir könnten ja ein kleines LV Treffen machen @PhiTh  
Evtl. würde bei mir Samstag gehen, aber auch eher kurzfristig. Heute wird bei mir nix denk ich, viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhiTh (22. August 2014)

@Ghoste
Sehr gerne. Nur wirds bei mir dieses Wochenende leider nix. War Mittwoch aufer Alb,  gestern in Blaubeuren und heute noch BC,  dann brauchen meine Muskeln mal wieder en Tag Ruhe!  Aber kommende Woche mal oder kommendes We können wir gern mal schreiben... 

@Freirider 
16.15Uhr geht wie geschrieben klar.  Freu mich


----------



## Freirider (22. August 2014)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Unabhängig von heute - wir könnten ja ein kleines LV Treffen machen @PhiTh
> Evtl. würde bei mir Samstag gehen, aber auch eher kurzfristig. Heute wird bei mir nix denk ich, viel Spaß!


 
Hey Ghoste, dürfen da nur Litevilles mitmachen oder können auch Geile Bikes kommen?
Radfahren ist Radfahren, egal was für ein Bike!!


----------



## Freirider (22. August 2014)

War ne coole Tour Heute, das schreit nach Wiederholung!!


----------



## Ghoste (22. August 2014)

@Freirider klar darf jeder ;-) 
Treff mich halt mal gerne mit nem LVler, um etwas zu fachsimpeln  
Habt ihr die Tour aufgezeichnet? 
Bin immer an neuen trails interessiert! 
Wo wart ihr?


----------



## PhiTh (22. August 2014)

@ Michael, jederzeit gerne wieder. Uns hat's viel Spaß gemacht heute! Liteville oder nicht spielt keine Rolle, im Gegenteil, der mit dem Liteville war heute eindeutig am langsamsten  Von daher, solltet ihr mal wieder gehen würden wir uns über eine Einladung freuen, wenn wir das nächste mal ins Blautal gehen, meld ich mich auf jeden Fall!
@Ghoste bist natürlich dann auch gerne eingeladen


----------



## Freirider (27. August 2014)

Ist am Freitag jemand in Blaubeuren unterwegs? ich wäre so ca. 17:00 Uhr am Start.


----------



## Terrierer (28. August 2014)

Ich wär auch mal wieder in BB dabei,
aber nur wenns trocken bleibt!


----------



## Terrierer (28. August 2014)

Michael,sollen wir zusammen nach Blaubeuren fahrn?
Oder bist du schon vor Ort?


----------



## Freirider (28. August 2014)

wir können auch zusammen hin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrierer (28. August 2014)

16:15Uhr beim Feuerwehr/Friedhofsparkplatz?


----------



## Freirider (29. August 2014)

alles klar, ich kann dann fahren.


----------



## PhiTh (29. August 2014)

Viel Spaß euch, nächstes Mal bin ich auch dabei! Muss leider heute länger arbeiten :-(


----------



## Freirider (29. August 2014)

in Blaubeuren regnet es ziemlich! Alternative wäre Kickach oder Weingarten!


----------



## Terrierer (29. August 2014)

So'n bullshit,langsam sollte es doch reichen mit regnen!
Ich glaub das verschieben wir lieber,
Hatte mich schon drauf gefreut da ich schon länger nicht mehr in BB war.

Geht jemand morgen auf die eurobike?


----------



## Cherry (29. August 2014)

Ich geb mal kurz meinen Senf dazu:
In Weingarten ist der gesamte untere Abschnitt vom Flowtrail seit Wochen unbefahrbar (und auch offiziell gesperrt), und ich vermute, dass ihr dort hinwollt!?
Am Gehrenberg dürfte es auch sehr matschig sein, Kickach weiß ich nicht. 


P.S.: Eurobike ist geplant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrierer (29. August 2014)

Ich denk auf den flowtrail in Weingarten wäre es rausgelaufen.
Das hab ich mir schon halb gedacht,dass
es mittlerweile überall schön eingeweicht ist!

Wollte eigentlich ins Allgäu morgen,
aber so wie es jetzt grad aussieht wird's doch eher die eurobike.


----------



## Freirider (2. September 2014)

Eigentlich kann man in Weingarten richtig gute Endurotouren mit Super Trails fahren! Der Flowtrail kann halt zum Schluss noch mitgenommen werden, aber extra wegen dem Flowtrail lohnt sich meiner Meinung der Weg nicht.


----------



## xzlimo (8. September 2014)

Hallo Freirider,

kannst Du zu den Trails um Weingarten nähere Angaben machen?
Gerne auch per PM ....

Besten Dank im voraus
xzlimo


----------



## Terrierer (9. September 2014)

fährt diese Woche noch jemand ne Runde?
ich wäre auf jeden Fall dabei,ausser am WE.

PS in Blaubeuren ists grad recht feucht,
aber wahrscheinlich ists grad überall so.


----------



## Cherry (9. September 2014)

@Freirider 
Wenns ok wär, kannst du mir die Trails auch schicken, ich wohn etwas außerhalb von Weingarten   Wär super, bis jetzt hab ich noch nicht so wirklich was gefunden  Also bei Weingarten, sonst gibts ja schon was. 
 In welche Richtung fährst du immer? Eher bei Nessenreben raus oder ins Hirschegg? 

Grüße Cherry


----------



## Pablo P. (9. September 2014)

Jo, Blaubeuren fand ich am Samstag auch recht glitschig. In Kombination mit meiner mangelnde Fahrpraxis war das manchmal schon heikel für mich. Richtig Ballern war eher nicht angesagt...


----------



## flipdascrip (9. September 2014)

Blautal gestern war die größte Schlammschlacht seid ca. Januar. Dafür aber deutlich wärmer.


----------



## Tobiwan (10. September 2014)

ACHTUNG - für Kurzentschlossene:
Wir haben noch zweit Startplätze inklusive Übernachtung für das Ischgl Overmountain am kommenden Wochenende übrig.
http://ischgl-overmountain.com
Wird sicher entspannt und lustig - Wetter sollte auch mitspielen.
Also, wer hat noch das Sagen zuhause und kann sich mal eben schnell loseisen 
Abfahrt wäre Freitag gegen 16:00 Uhr nach aktuellem Stand.
Bitte hier drin Meldung schnell geben, wenn du mitwillst.
Gruss
Tobias


----------



## Tobiwan (10. September 2014)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> ACHTUNG - für Kurzentschlossene!
> Wir haben noch zwei Startplätze für das Ischgl-Overmountain-Rennen inklusive Übernachtung übrig am kommenden Wochenende übrig.
> http://ischgl-overmountain.com
> Abfahrt wäre Freitag gegen 16:00 Uhr nach momentaner Planung.
> ...


----------



## flipdascrip (10. September 2014)

ich erinner dich nächstes Jahr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flipdascrip (10. September 2014)

Der Vollständigkeit halber kann man auch noch gleich das WE vom 19. bis 21. ergänzen, da ist noch ein Startplatz für die Specialized European Enduro Series in Leogang frei, oder seh ich das falsch Tobi mit den Hosen an


----------



## Freirider (10. September 2014)

Tja dann müssen wir halt mal wieder allein Biberach und Umgebung repräsentieren.


----------



## flipdascrip (10. September 2014)

MTBA BC represent!


----------



## Tobiwan (14. September 2014)

So, zurück von Ischgl und ich kann nur sagen es war super. Trails vom Feinsten bei bestem Wetter. Das Gebiet kann man nur empfehlen. Ich hoffe auf Altweiber-Sommer für nächstes Wochenende in Leogang - Plätze wären noch immer zu haben


----------



## flipdascrip (14. September 2014)

das wird super! bin schon ganz wuschig.


----------



## Ghoste (14. September 2014)

Leogang wäre schon was! Leider nächstes WE schon "verplant"...
Im Okt./Nov. noch jemand was geplant?!


----------



## Terrierer (27. September 2014)

Ich hab vor,morgen ne Tour im Allgäu zu machen.
Wäre cool wenn jemand dabei wäre!
Wetter soll ja richtig gut bleiben.


----------



## Freirider (27. September 2014)

ahh schade, leider bin ich Mittags schon verplant. das nächste mal vielleicht.


----------



## Terrierer (2. Oktober 2014)

wie siehts am kommenden WE mit biken aus?
evtl schau ich mir mal den neuen "Bikepark" im Brandnertal an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobiwan (2. Oktober 2014)

Bin 3 Tage in der alten Heimat mit dem Trail-Charly und flow ein bisschen rum. Schreib mal rein, wie´s im Brandnertal aussieht.


----------



## flipdascrip (3. Oktober 2014)

bin leider fertig für dieses WE mit radfahren (Hochzeit in der Verwandschaft)


----------



## Freirider (9. Oktober 2014)

da Morgen (Freitag) gutes Wetter vorausgesagt wird, fahre ich so gegen 15:00 Uhr nach Blaubeuren. Ist sonst noch jemand in der Gegend?


----------



## Ghoste (9. Oktober 2014)

Evtl. aber noch nix sicher geplant. War gestern kurzfristig und zum ersten mal dort.
Schön, aber teilweise noch sehr rutschig gewesen!
Sollte aber, wenn das Wetter so bleibt, morgen bestimmt besser sein.


----------



## Freirider (10. Oktober 2014)

Planänderung!
dreh doch ne BC Runde.


----------



## Ghoste (10. Oktober 2014)

Schon unterwegs? Wollte egtl Richtung Geislingen, aber da hats wohl geregnet...
Wo/was habt ihr hier geplant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freirider (10. Oktober 2014)

ich wollte so in 20 min. los fahren. Bis jetzt bin ich noch allein! wäre halt von Mittelbiberach ins Wolfental und dann weiter zum Jordanberg oder Warthausen


----------



## Ghoste (10. Oktober 2014)

Könnte ich auch dazu stoßen ;-)
Komme aber halt gerade von Richtung Jordanberg... Was wäre ein passender Treffpunkt? Liegt genau entgegengesetzt


----------



## Ghoste (10. Oktober 2014)

Reute evtl.? Dann müsste ich halt über Rißegg rüber...?!
Bzw. Rindemoss - wäre vllt. zeitlich besser. Falls das bei dir passt?


----------



## Freirider (10. Oktober 2014)

ok, dann mach ich mich jetzt auf. wie wäre es in Reute am Fussballplatz?


----------



## Freirider (10. Oktober 2014)

machen wir 16:15 wenn das reicht!


----------



## Ghoste (10. Oktober 2014)

Passt!


----------



## Freirider (27. Oktober 2014)

Donnerstag mach ich ein Nightride auf den BC Trails. Plan ist ab ca. 19:00 Uhr für ca. 2 Stunden. Also an die Lampen und los!


----------



## Freirider (1. November 2014)

sind hier alle schon im Winterschlaf? Morgen (Sonntag) plan ich so gegen Mittag ne Tour in Blaubeuren. Falls jemand mit will!


----------



## ChristophBC (1. November 2014)

Weiß jemand wer den Trail in Biberach zwischen dem Hölzle und dem Freibad im Wald gebaut hat? Der Trail beginnt an einen Holzschuppen. Diejenigen haben sich echt mühe mit North-Shore und so gegeben.


----------



## Freirider (1. November 2014)

Na ja, also unter mühe versteh ich mehr als ein Bettenrost im Boden zu vergraben und so weiter. ich finde den Trail etwas zu verwinkelt, kommt halt kein Flow auf. Aber besser als Teer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristophBC (2. November 2014)

Ja die Trailführung ist nicht immer ganz nachvollziehbar, aber abwechslungsreicher als Jordanberg.


----------



## Terrierer (2. November 2014)

Freirider schrieb:


> sind hier alle schon im Winterschlaf? Morgen (Sonntag) plan ich so gegen Mittag ne Tour in Blaubeuren. Falls jemand mit will!




Freirider,da wäre ich grad dabei wenn ich nicht schon kurzfristig in Geislingen zugesagt hätte.
Aber wenn de Lust hast kannst ja mit aufn Alptrauf kommen.
Ich würd um 11:15 Uhr losfahren und hätte noch ein Platz im Auto!?


----------



## Tobiwan (2. November 2014)

ChristophBC schrieb:


> Ja die Trailführung ist nicht immer ganz nachvollziehbar, aber abwechslungsreicher als Jordanberg.



Das Gebaute finde ich zwischendurch auch ganz nett und fahr das gern - allerdings sind einige Sachen gefährlich gebaut. Diese "neue" ca. 2m Holzbrückkonstruktion zum Beispiel schreit nur nach einem Unfall. Oder die beiden größeren Sprünge - inzwischen sind ja Landungen, aber herje, was für welche  Fänds trotzdem mal ganz witzig, dort eine kleine Session abzuhalten!


----------



## Freirider (3. November 2014)

Terrierer schrieb:


> Freirider,da wäre ich grad dabei wenn ich nicht schon kurzfristig in Geislingen zugesagt hätte.
> Aber wenn de Lust hast kannst ja mit aufn Alptrauf kommen.
> Ich würd um 11:15 Uhr losfahren und hätte noch ein Platz im Auto!?


Ahh, sch.... leider zu spät gesehen.
das Nächstw mal vielleicht!


Terrierer schrieb:


> Freirider,da wäre ich grad dabei wenn ich nicht schon kurzfristig in Geislingen zugesagt hätte.
> Aber wenn de Lust hast kannst ja mit aufn Alptrauf kommen.
> Ich würd um 11:15 Uhr losfahren und hätte noch ein Platz im Auto!?


Sorry, hab es gestern zu spät gesehen.


----------



## Pablo P. (3. November 2014)

Werde wohl am Freitag oder Samstag mal wieder auf die Piste gehen, oder für nen Niteride am Donnerstag. Wie immer chronisch unfit, aber wat soll's...


----------



## Freirider (3. November 2014)

ha das trift dich ja gut, ich wollte am Donnerstag auch fahren. und Freitag oder Samstag würde auch gehen.


----------



## Ghoste (3. November 2014)

Pablo P. schrieb:


> Werde wohl am Freitag oder Samstag mal wieder auf die Piste gehen, ...



Bei mir auch, aber wie letzte Woche schon wirklich Piste ;-)
Hoffe das Wetter hält noch etwas, um auch mal wieder die trails unsicher zu machen


----------



## Freirider (13. November 2014)

Hab ne total verrückte Idee, werde Morgen Fahrradfahren gehen! Einfach nur MTB, so ganz ohne 650b+ oder 26+.... mal schauen ob das überhaupt funktioniert. Geplant ist gegen Nachmittag ne Runde, wann und wo ist noch offen.


----------



## Freirider (15. November 2014)

Blaubeuren 1400!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrierer (15. November 2014)

Da hätten wir uns fast getroffen!


----------



## Terrierer (20. November 2014)

Am Freitag Mittag ca 13:30-14:00 Uhr sind wir wieder in Blaubeuren unterwegs,
für den Fall dass jemand Zeit und Lust hat!


----------



## Freirider (20. November 2014)

vielleicht reicht es mir. Wo parkt ihr?


----------



## Tobiwan (20. November 2014)

Welcher anständige Mensch hat denn zu solchen Zeit zu biken ... Ihr habt´s gut


----------



## Terrierer (20. November 2014)

Wir parken beim Lidl.

Am Sonntag Mittag wollt ich vielleicht auch nochmal zum biken!
Ist das ne anständige Zeit?


----------



## Freirider (21. November 2014)

heute wird es nix, muss noch arbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrierer (21. November 2014)

Am Sonntag geht's entweder nach Geislingen oder zum SWU Trail bei Blaustein.


----------



## jones1304 (21. November 2014)

Na dann bin ich am Sonntag evtl. dabei. 
Meld Dich!


----------



## flipdascrip (22. November 2014)

SWU Trail? Tell me more!


----------



## DenK (1. Februar 2015)

Servus,

Da das hier anscheinend bisschen eingeschlafen ist, wir drehen in BC immer wieder mal ne Runde.

Schaut doch mal hier rein:
www.facebook.com/MTBABC
Funzt auch ohne Facebook account. 

Würde mal Samstag oder Sonntag Vormittag für die nächste Tour ins Auge fassen.
Freuen uns immer über neue (und auch bekannte) Gesichter.  

Grüße,
Dennis


----------



## Ghoste (26. Februar 2015)

Vielleicht habt ihr es schon mitbekommen, falls nicht hier nochmal der Hinweis auf die Veranstaltung von @Harald Philipp in der Stadthalle am Freitag:

http://www.kulturkalender-biberach.de/veranstaltung/11174


----------



## xzlimo (26. Februar 2015)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Vielleicht habt ihr es schon mitbekommen, falls nicht hier nochmal der Hinweis auf die Veranstaltung von @Harald Philipp in der Stadthalle am Freitag:
> 
> http://www.kulturkalender-biberach.de/veranstaltung/11174



Das lass ich mir auch nicht nehmen ;-)

Marco


----------



## Ghoste (26. Februar 2015)

Kurze Frage noch. Gestern mein bike wieder zusammengebaut und wollte heute mal raus. 
Wie sind zur Zeit die Trails um BC von den Bedingungen?! 
Ab heute Nacht/morgen solls ja wieder nass werden :-(


----------



## xzlimo (26. Februar 2015)

Wird wie überall noch nicht vernünftig gehen


----------



## Ghoste (26. Februar 2015)

Habs trotzdem probiert, Wetter war ja super 

Kleine Testrunde für neue Hose und Schuhe, so wie gerichtete Pike und installierte Kettenführung.

Hier ein paar Impressionen ;-)



















Hat trotzdem Laune gemacht und quasi mein erstes mal Snow-Biken


----------



## Freirider (28. Februar 2015)

ist alles fahrbar! Wir sind jede Woche unterwegs . Z.B. Heute 15:00 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghoste (1. März 2015)

Nächste Woche hätte ich ggf. wieder Zeit! Könntest hier evtl. posten?!


----------



## Terrierer (19. März 2015)

Ich würd morgen Mittag (ab ca 13:00Uhr) noch ne Runde drehen wollen.
kommt jemand mit?


----------



## flipdascrip (19. März 2015)

in BC oda was?


----------



## Terrierer (19. März 2015)

wenns sein muss.
ne bin eigentlich offen,hauptsache BIKEN!


----------



## Freirider (19. März 2015)

Heute!!
17:00 Uhr am Marktkauf, gegenüber vom Liebherr.


----------



## Ghoste (19. März 2015)

War heute bis 17 Uhr bzw gerade  
Schade... 
Kann mir jemand erzählen was die da angestellt haben mit dem schönen kleinen Wanderweg oberhalb der Memminger Straße kurz nachm Jordanberg?! 
Planierraupe rein in Wald und ne Schneise von gut 2m rein gehauen bis die irgendwann im Wald endet :-[ 
Und da sag noch jemand wir machen Wege kaputt.... Unverständlich sowas :-(


----------



## Tobiwan (19. März 2015)

Jup, ging mir auch so - muss man nicht verstehen.


----------



## Freirider (19. März 2015)

Morgen Nachmittag fahr ich jetzt auch noch. 1300 ist aber etwas früh.


----------



## Terrierer (19. März 2015)

Ab wann hättest denn Zeit?
Ich muss halt bis fünf wieder Zuhause sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freirider (19. März 2015)

Flip sagt 1400!


----------



## Freirider (19. März 2015)

sollen wir 14:00 Uhr am Guter Gaup / Schwabengarrage machen?


----------



## Terrierer (20. März 2015)

Von mir aus gerne!


----------



## Ghoste (25. März 2015)

Etwas OT, aber ich versuchs noch hier im regional Thread:
Hat evtl. jemand einen Rock Razor in 26 x 2,35 den er nicht mehr benötig/tauscht/verkauft?!

Habs auch mal hier gepostet:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/reifentauschboerse.689851/#post-12808117

Grüße
Ghoste


----------



## Freirider (27. März 2015)

Ach so, Samstag also Morgen 15:00 fahren wir wieder in BC. Treffpunkt an der Schwabengarrage Wolfental!


----------



## Pablo P. (27. März 2015)

Morgen hab ich leider keine Zeit. Evl. reichts nach meinem Basketballspieltag noch für ne Runde in Blaubeuren. Ansonsten soll's ab Ostern wieder bergauf mit dem Wetter gehen. Da bin ich dann wieder dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrierer (9. Mai 2015)

Hi,ich würd morgen Mittag ne Runde um Geislingen drehen,
hätte noch ein Platz im Auto frei!


----------



## Tobiwan (10. Mai 2015)

Wie siehts denn bei dir mit der Donnerstag-Abend-Runde aus? Wir treffen uns immer gegen 18:00 Uhr und machen BC unsicher....


----------



## Terrierer (11. Mai 2015)

Hi Tobi
Wenns bei mir reinpasst schließ ich mich euch gern an!
Diesen Do geht's aber erstmal wieder ins Allgäu.
Kann auch gern noch jemand mitkommen!
Vg Stefan


----------



## Daniel987 (17. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
ist hier auch jemand aus Laupheim? Suche auch noch jemanden, der mit mir ab und an ne Runde dreht


----------



## Tobiwan (3. Juni 2015)

Morgen früh 10:00 Uhr an der Schwabengarage ist wieder Start zu einer BC-Runde. Circa 2 Stunden und 500 - 800 hm. Wer will, kommt mit


----------



## Ghoste (3. Juni 2015)

Hört sich generell gut an. Bin aber gerade noch am Blessuren vom Gardasee auskurieren. Mal schauen obs mir reicht. 
Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## schatten (7. Juni 2015)

Daniel987 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ist hier auch jemand aus Laupheim? Suche auch noch jemanden, der mit mir ab und an ne Runde dreht


Laupheim? Ja, hier!
Bin zwar zur Zeit nicht besonders aktiv, aber das wäre mal ein Anlaß, das zu ändern .


----------



## Cherry (6. September 2015)

Hallo,
wie siehts bei euch trailtechnisch aus? Wollte nächste Woche mal Richtung BC, vllt. auch Ulm fahren.
Habt ihr auch längere Trails (wie Kickach bei RV) oder sind das eher Wanderwege? Wie siehts mit kleinen Sprüngen und so aus?
Evtl. würde sich ja jemand finden, der mir die Gegend ein bisschen zeigt


----------



## DenK (7. September 2015)

Servus,

Wir würden am Donnerstag eine Biberacher Trailrunde fahren. Start ist 17:30 an der Schwabengarage im Wolfental. Motto: genmütlich hoch, sportlich runter 

Die Trails bei uns sind eher kurz und ziemlich verstreut um Biberach herum verteilt. Am Freibad und Jordanberg gibts Trails mit kleinen "Features". 

Gruß,
Dennis


----------



## Ghoste (7. September 2015)

Donnerstag wäre ich vllt auch dabei!
Steht der Termin sicher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cherry (8. September 2015)

Vielleicht bin ich dabei, mal schauen wie es zeitlich hinhaut.
Danke


----------



## Tobiwan (8. September 2015)

Termin steht und wer kommt der kommt. Wird sicher wieder eine lustige Runde!
Bis Donnerstag


----------



## Ghoste (28. Juli 2016)

Etwas ruhig hier geworden.
Gibt es Neuigkeiten rund um BC?
Verfolge die mtbabc auf fb nicht da ich dort nicht angemeldet bin.

Weitere Frage da ich im Forum bisher keine Antwort bekommen habe.
Hat zufällig jemand in seiner Reste Kiste einen Lockring für einen centerlock Verschluss für Steckachse am Vorderrad?
Wollte nächste Woche das neue VR testen, leider fehlt mir der Verschlussring zum befestigen der Bremsscheibe 

Grüße und immer gute Trails
Ghoste


----------



## Freirider (17. August 2016)

Servus,
Die MTBABC Seite wurde umbenant in "MTB in Biberach".
Du kannst auch ohne FB Account die Seite einsehen, einfach den Namen in Google eingeben.
Wir fahren meistens Dienstags nach Feierabend und schreiben es Normalerweise immer rein wenn wir in Biberach ne Trailrunde drehen.
Zur Zeit ist aber eher Allgäu und so weiter angesagt.
In der nächsten Zeit werden wir vermutlich wieder vermehrt in Biberach unterwegs sein, da es wieder früher Dunkel wird.
Nächste Woche Dienstag z.B. wäre möglich.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Freirider (3. März 2017)

Hallo zusammenn
ich würde das Forum hier gerne wieder aktivieren.
vielleicht klappt es ja!

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Ghoste (4. März 2017)

Finde ich gut!


----------



## Hardtail30 (2. Mai 2018)

Liebe Leute, bin auch relativ neu hier in Biberach. Leider kann ich Dienstags nie zu diesem mtb treff in Ummendorf da ich arbeiten muss. Hat jemand von euch Lust mir mal paar Trails in der Umgebung zu zeigen? Werde Mi h jetzt mal auf den Jordanberg begeben und die Strecke suchen. Wäre schön wenn hier im Forum wieder bisschen was passiert  bis bald im Wald, Gruß Patrick


----------



## Ghoste (3. Mai 2018)

Hallo Patrick, bist du fündig geworden?! 
Bin derzeit noch etwas angeschlagen. Evtl ergibt sich aber mal eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## Hardtail30 (3. Mai 2018)

Hey Ghoste, den Trail habe ich auf Anhieb gefunden. Kurz und knackig  ich habe gehört das es Richtung Reute auch was geben soll? Das werde ich wohl am Wochenende mal in Angriff nehmen. Ghoste ich wünsche dir eine gute Besserung, auf das wir bald mal ne runde drehen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosaint77 (16. Mai 2019)

Hallo nach Oberschwaben,

bin demnächst für ne Woche mit der Family in der Nähe von Ochsenhausen. Was die Topografie angeht, hab ich schon durch den Thread einiges an Infos herausfischen können. Bin jetzt nicht so der CC-Fahrer, aber besser als nichts. Mitm Auto irgendwo hinkarren ist nicht drin, sonst hängt der Haussegen schief  Nächstes Jahr werden Papas Ansprüche gleich mit eingeplant und ich denke, wir werden es mal mit Freiburg versuchen. Soll ja auch für Kids einiges bieten. Aber nun zurück zu meinem anliegen... wie ist aktuell der Zustand der Trails im Raum Biberach/Ochsenhausen (z.B. zugewachsen, zerstört, usw.)? Je unfahrbarer, umso eher würde ich doch aufs "Anyroad-Bike" mit Dropbarlenker zurückgreifen und entweder LRS mit Rennradslicks oder LRS mit Grävelschlappen mitnehmen.

Gruß aus Bamberg,
Florian


----------



## Ghoste (18. Dezember 2019)

War ja etwas länger ruhig hier. 
Anbei ein Thread zur Petition für den Bikepark Ochsenhausen:

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/petition-bikepark-ochsenhausen.908817/

Wäre super wenn ihr mitmacht und das ganze teilt!


----------



## Wip3r (18. Januar 2020)

Hey zusammen, ich wohne seit neuestem in der Nähe von Schwendi. Ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand interessante Strecken hier in der Nähe kennt. Das mit dem Bikepark in Ochsenhausen hört sich ja schon mal cool an. Was ist dort aktuell der Zwischenstand?
LG Wip3r


----------



## Freirider (25. Juni 2020)

Hi, bin zufällig wieder auf dieses Forum gekommen. Mal schauen ob wir das wieder in Gang bekommen.


----------



## walu123 (12. Juli 2020)

Gerade vorhin heimgekommen?
Mit Frau & Junior auf Entdeckungstour


----------



## Ghoste (12. Juli 2020)

Und, was gefunden?
Neue Trails oder sonstige Erkenntnis?
45km und 300hm hört sich etwas nach “Wald und Wiesenweg“ an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walu123 (13. Juli 2020)

Ne, gibt hier nix wirklich spannendes an Trails. Im Heggbacher Wald zwischen Mietingen, Baltringen und Heggbach, bzw rüber Richtung Maselheim gibts ein paar Mini Trails, aber naja. Werde im Herbst/Winter vielleicht mal wieder ne kleine Strecke mit ein paar Brettern bauen. Aktuell ist das Unkraut zu hoch bei mir im Wald.

Leider fällt mir nix ein, was gut ist, daher die Tour. Touren sind hier super möglich, schöne Waldautobahnen, aber null anspruchsvoll...
Fahre aktuell ca. 120-150km in der Woche durch die Region,  it offenen Augen, aber ohne grossen Erfolg...
Gruss Walu


----------



## Bluesboy (13. Juli 2020)

Hallo,
falls es euch mal in den westlichen Landkreis verschlägt, meldet euch. Zwischen Bussen, Heuneburg und Lautermündung gibt es einige nette Trails  von sanft bis knifflig.
Grüße von der Donau
Markus


----------



## Wip3r (13. Juli 2020)

@walu123 Hi, ich wohne in Schönebürg. Wo sind den diese Minitrails? Ich kenne da leider nur einen bei Schönebürg. 
Würde mich über Input freuen. ?


----------



## Ghoste (13. Juli 2020)

Bluesboy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> falls es euch mal in den westlichen Landkreis verschlägt, meldet euch. Zwischen Bussen, Heuneburg und Lautermündung gibt es einige nette Trails  von sanft bis knifflig.
> Grüße von der Donau
> Markus


Bin ab und zu „am Bussen“ unterwegs. Mein Bruder wohnt in Riedlingen. Da gibt es schon nette Trails, auch wenn immer zu kurz   
Die kurzen knackigen Anstiege gehen gut als Training


----------



## walu123 (16. Juli 2020)

Wip3r schrieb:


> @walu123 Hi, ich wohne in Schönebürg. Wo sind den diese Minitrails? Ich kenne da leider nur einen bei Schönebürg.
> Würde mich über Input freuen. ?


Direkt am Heggbacher See, an beiden Zugängen gibt es zwei kurze Wurzelpassagen. Ich fahre meist von der Säge zwischen Mietingen und Schöneburg in den Wald, dann hoch auf dem Hauptweg bis zum Heggbacher See, hier quer über die Wiese, über ein paar Wurzeln runter zu. See, dort entlang, sind ja nur ein paar Meter. Dann geht es dort wieder hoch(oder umgekehrt). Dnn hoch zum Parkplatz an der Hauptstrasse, quer rüber und dort den Hang hoch in den Wald. Dort gbts dann mehrere Optionen, jetzt im Sommer leider sher viel komplett zugewuchwert.


----------



## Wip3r (17. Juli 2020)

Danke, die Stellen kenn ich ich dan schon ? Sind leider wirklich nur sehr kurze Abschnitte.


----------



## Freirider (12. Oktober 2020)

Also in Biberach direkt und in näherer Umgebung sind sehr viele Trails mit verschiedensten schwierigkeitsstufen. Muss man halt wissen wo sie sind. Am besten mal hier reinschreiben. Vielleicht bekommt man ja mal ne Runde zusammen hin.


----------



## TxTlukas (14. Februar 2022)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Ohje, keiner antwortet - ist die Lage wirklich so schlecht?
> Dann erweitere ich mal den Radius. Wo in der Umgebung von Biberach kann man anständig biken?


Saubad trail ist nicht schlecht kannst mal auf Youtube schauen


----------



## TxTlukas (14. Februar 2022)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Hallo Biberacher,
> 
> ab Juni 2012 werde ich ebenfalls in Biberach wohnen. Ich komme aus der Freiburger Gegend und fahre gerne bergab, wobei ich eigentlich immer selbst hochkurble. Heute schimpft sich das Enduro. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass mein Bike viel zu viel für Biberach ist, hoffe aber noch dass ich mich täusche.
> 
> ...


Hey Tobias wenn Interesse besteht und auch an alle anderen wo Interesse besteht ich geh heute nach biberach zum jordanbad ein paar trails heitzen wer lust hat kann mir auch schreiben bin gegen 16 uhr jordan bad unten falls wer mit will 
Einfach als freund hinzufügen auf Facebook


----------



## TxTlukas (14. Februar 2022)

Dough schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> fahre noch nicht allzulange aber ich und meine Kollegen sind gerade auf der Suche nach ordentlichen Trails in der Gegend von Biberach. Dass es in der Region keine spektakulären Abfahrten gibt is klar. Aber vielleicht kennt jemand ordentliche Wege hier in der Nähe anstatt der normalen Waldwege.
> 
> ...





Tobiwan schrieb:


> Hallo Biberacher,
> 
> ab Juni 2012 werde ich ebenfalls in Biberach wohnen. Ich komme aus der Freiburger Gegend und fahre gerne bergab, wobei ich eigentlich immer selbst hochkurble. Heute schimpft sich das Enduro. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass mein Bike viel zu viel für Biberach ist, hoffe aber noch dass ich mich täusche.
> 
> ...





Tobiwan schrieb:


> Hallo Terrierer,
> endlich, ich dachte schon ich bringe nach BC eine neue Sportart. Dass die Berge nicht ganz so hoch sind, ist klar, aber solange es ein paar Leute gibt mit denen man fahren kann passt das. Sobald ich da unten bin, melde ich mich nochmal bei dir. Fahr auch ganz gerne Touren.
> Gruss
> Tobias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoltaaaan (23. Oktober 2022)

Servus, kann jemand was zu diesem Trail hier erzählen?

Ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass ich weiß wo der Trail ist. Die ersten Features sind so noch vorhanden, aber es sieht so aus, als ob alle Bauten entfernt worden sind.






Sieht so aus, als ob es hier eine aktive Trailbau Truppe gegeben hat, die aber untergebuttert wurde?

Ich bin gerade hier hergezogen. Ich versuche mich noch zu orientieren, was es um BC an Trails gibt. Das ist leider sehr verstreut und wird wohl alles aktiv bekämpft...

Am Bannwald hab ich schon Verbotsschilder gefunden. Okay, in dem Kontext (wilder Urwald der Zukunft) kann ich das respektieren.

Gibt es hier schöne Singletrails, die etwas effizienter mit den Höhenmetern umgehen und nicht unbedingt durch geschützte Bereiche gehen?


----------



## Pablo P. (29. Oktober 2022)

zoltaaaan schrieb:


> Servus, kann jemand was zu diesem Trail hier erzählen?
> 
> Ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass ich weiß wo der Trail ist. Die ersten Features sind so noch vorhanden, aber es sieht so aus, als ob alle Bauten entfernt worden sind.
> 
> ...


Gibt jede Menge, v.a. in. Anbetracht der wenigen, verfügbaren Höhenmeter. Einfach mal in der Gegend rumfahren und vorbei radelnde biker freundlich fragen. Dann geht das ruckzuck! 🤙


----------



## Tobiwan (1. November 2022)

zoltaaaan schrieb:


> Servus, kann jemand was zu diesem Trail hier erzählen?
> 
> Ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass ich weiß wo der Trail ist. Die ersten Features sind so noch vorhanden, aber es sieht so aus, als ob alle Bauten entfernt worden sind.
> 
> ...



Das Video zeigt den einst offiziellen Trail der MTB Association Biberacher e.V. . Leider gab es trotz Abstimmung mit den Behörden nach einiger Zeit Ungereimtheiten, so dass die weiter geplanten Strecken nicht möglich wurden. Hat schlussendlich zur Auflösung des Vereins und Rückbau des Trails geführt. 

Trails rund um BC gibt es einige aber bitte nicht wild anfangen zu bauen. Wenn du einen Ansprechpartner brauchst dann meld dich.

Auch gibt es einen BMX-Verein mit  Dirts und PumpTrack.


----------

